# What are you reading?



## Minish

Please state book name and author name if possible~

*Twilight* - Stephenie Meyer
*The Cry of the Icemark* - Stuart Hill


----------



## Jolty

Skullduggery Pleasant: Playing With Fire - Derek Landy


----------



## Dannichu

I'm kinda in the middle of three books at once because I'm easily distracted like that. 

Trojian Horse (a 24 Novel) and I forget who it's by. It's like well-written fanficton!
Sabriel by Garth Nix (God, I've been reading this for months and keep restarting form the beginning)
 Calendar Girl by Stella Duffy. I'm _so_ reading her other stuff when I'm done with it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm reading these for my summer homework:

- To Kill a Mocking Bird by Harper Lee
- This Boy's Life by Tobias Wolff


----------



## Timmy

Stop making me feel bad for not reading.

Okay umm.. I'm going to read volume three of Keroro Gunsou because I can't remember a bleedin' thing that happened in it. D:


----------



## Furretsu

The only book I'm reading right now is _Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea_ by Chelsea Handler. Normally I'm not a big reader, but this book is just amazing. Chelsea Handler is one of my heroes.


----------



## Flora

_Night_ by Elie Wiesel for Summer Homework.

That is VERY depressing.


----------



## Cheetah

Terry Pratchett's _Thud!_

I think I'll re-read _Jingo_ after this. I'm nearly done. P=


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

The Man In The High Castle, by Phillip K. Dick
In The Presence of Mine Enemies, by Harry Turtledove
Settling Accounts: Dive to the East, also by Harry Turtledove

I pretty much only read at school, though, so no reading done recently and haven't made any progress in the above books. Most of my recent reading has been manga.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Tons. I always read many at once.

Inkheart - Cornelia Funke (Re-reading it)
The Restaurant at the End of the Universe - Douglas Adams (I've read half of it and waiting for my library to get it from interlibrary loan)
and a few more.


----------



## Deathguise

The Ghosts of Sleath, by James Herbert.
Tis a good one.


----------



## Deathguise

The Ghosts of Sleath, by James Herbert.
Tis a good one.


----------



## spaekle

John Steinbeck - _East of Eden_.

Summer homework. Jesus Christ it's long. D:


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

The Leven Thump Series. By Obert Skye. Man, I love those books. :D


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

*A Darkling Plain* - Philip Reeve

This book is made of so much absolute epic win, it is untrue.


----------



## The Suicune

Heroes, Saving Charlie-Jeph Loeb.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Currently reading Hannibal by Thoman Harris. It's really good so-far, but then again I enjoyed The Red Dragon and The Silence of the Lambs a lot too, so that might have something to do with it, I don't know :/


----------



## Belmont

_The Third Secret_ and _The Romanov Prophecy_, both by Steve Berry


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Oh, now I finished the fourth book in the Percy Jackson and the Olympians series: The Battle of the Labyrinth.


----------



## Minkyoya

Naive Super-Loe


----------



## opaltiger

Finished _Dreamsongs_ by George R. R. Martin the other day, sped through _Rendezvous with Rama_ by Arthur C. Clarke and now I am on 2001.


----------



## Falthor

_Hamlet_, by William Shakespeare.  Summer reading ftw.


----------



## Tailsy

The Butterfly House by Marcia Preston.

I totally love this book. <3


----------



## Dannichu

The Broker by John Grisham and this 250-chapter Wicked fanfic that started off pretty bad but I now adore~


----------



## Belmont

Now reading:

The Venitan Betrayal-Steve Berry
Topaz-Leon Uris
Dracula-Bram Stoker


----------



## Alexi

Currently I'm reading the _Sweep _series by Cate Tiernan, as well as a book by Beverly Barton called _Every Move She Makes_. Both are piles of awesome. :D


----------



## Timmy

I'm reading Mein Kampfy Chair by Adolf Hitler :s


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

For summer reading:
-The Once and Future King by T.H. White
-Rebecca by <insert forgotten name>

Once Breaking Dawn comes out you'll never see me again :3
8/2/08 woot~


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Warrior's series now. I love the first book, I got it as a book. Go Firepaw! I mean, Fireheart!


----------



## opaltiger

Timmy said:


> I'm reading Mein Kampfy Chair by Adolf Hitler :s


We have an original copy from the thirties on our shelves. It gets weird looks every so often. 8) Don't think it's signed, though. :(


----------



## Minish

_The Sight_ by David Clement-Davies~ I will actually finish it this time.

Preferred Fire Bringer but eh, this overrated book is still pretty good.


----------



## Fireworks

_The Physicists_ by Friedrich Dürrenmatt.


----------



## Timmy

opaltiger said:


> We have an original copy from the thirties on our shelves. It gets weird looks every so often. 8) Don't think it's signed, though. :(


ooh awesome

I got it off Amazon and when my parents saw it alot of questions were asked and now the tell all of their friends about it. >:|

god damn it I don't even know WHY I bought it
it sounded like an interesting read.


----------



## OrngSumb

The Book Thief by Markus Zusak
Pendragon series book 2
The Titan's Curse by Rick Riordan


----------



## Dannichu

Les Miserables by Victor Hugo. It is _long._ And (so far at least) actually not all that depressing. 

(I'm also on chapter 184 of the 250-chapter Wicked fic I mentioned earlier - which I calculated earlier is about 8 times longer than the actual book. Crazy.)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

The Xenophobe's Guide to Russians by Vladimir Zhelvis.
Pretty good. I really want to go buy Hannibal Rising too, and I'd like to read Mein Kampf someday. What's it like?

Oh yeah also reading from the Giant-sized Andy Warhol every now and then. It's hard to read it in one go since it makes my back hurt because it's so bloody huge I:<


----------



## Ramsie

Dannichu said:


> Les Miserables by Victor Hugo. It is _long._ And (so far at least) actually not all that depressing.


Ugh... I had to read that for my English class over spring break. I didn't like it and found it boring. However, I liked the movie.


----------



## Tailsy

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Warrior's series now. I love the first book, I got it as a book. Go Firepaw! I mean, Fireheart!


What _else_ does one get a book from?


----------



## Flora

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Warrior's series now. I love the first book, I got it as a book. Go Firepaw! I mean, Fireheart!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Tailsy said:


> What _else_ does one get a book from?


Crud. I meant gift. GIFT!


----------



## Tailsy

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Crud. I meant gift. GIFT!


Uh-huh... :P

'Stop in the name of pants!' by Louise Rennison. <3


----------



## Ramsie

_The Thirteenth Tale_ by Diane Setterfield. I've tried to read it on and off throughout the past year, but I always had to read soemthing else instead (usually for English) or I couldn't find it.


----------



## 87

Bible- Christians

and

Go Ask Alice = best book ever


----------



## allitersonance

_A Song of Ice and Fire_ by George R R Martin, currently _A Feast For Crows_.


----------



## Byrus

Forever Odd by Dean Koontz.


----------



## opaltiger

Kusarigamaitachi said:


> _A Song of Ice and Fire_ by George R R Martin, currently _A Feast For Crows_.


+cool points (ps. read slowly ADwD is going to come out some time in 2010 at this rate)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Aw crap, not reading anything :( Just finished the Godfather: The Lost Years by Mike Winegarden though.


----------



## Fredie

I am currently reading "High Society" by Ben Elton, hopefully I will finish that soon and move onto Blind Faith by Ben Elton.
He writes great books.


----------



## Flora

Just finished "The Sea of Monsters" by Rick Riordan.

ZC IF I EVER GET YOUR ADDRESS LIGHTNING THIEF IS THE FIRST THING YOU'RE GETTING!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Re-reading Teleny because yum 19th century man-lovin'.
Also for the absolutely intentional hilarity. Oh you Victorians and your porn~


----------



## Falthor

_The Maltese Falcon_ by Dashiell Hammett.  *Awesome* book.  Better than the movie.


----------



## Dannichu

Finally got my hands on the FMA manga~

And I'm still with Les Miserables by Victor Hugo. It's _long._


----------



## Coloursfall

Dannichu said:


> Finally got my hands on the FMA manga~


READ IT DO IT NOW

*cough*

um. For me.... I've been reading FMA too. xD;


----------



## Wilcox

Reading _Nickel and Dimed_ by Some Jerk.
H8 this book so hard

I want to start reading _A Prayer for Owen Meany_. Luckily it's on my summer reading list for AP English (and _Nickel and Dimed_ is required D:).


----------



## Minish

The _Hana Yori Dango_ or _Boys over Flowers_ series by Kamio Yoko. And it is SO SO GOOD

I'm already on volume twenty-seven! o_o

This summer I also plan on finding Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## Keltena

_John Dies at the End_ by David Wong. (Psst, you can read it online. 8D)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Chroniques Birmanes by Guy Delisle. It's a great comic.


----------



## Dannichu

Still haven't finished Les Mis, but I'm rereading Fingersmigh by Sarah Waters because I watched the 3-episode dramatization of it on Youtube earlier (which was actually very well-done) and then felt the need to read it again.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Currently, I'm on the last 50-odd pages of Orson Scott Card's _Speaker for the Dead_. Possibly one of the saddest books I've read in a while, and certainly one of the most gripping. I've been near obsessively reading it for the last few days.

Next up, Isaac Asimov's _Foundation and Earth_. Should be a hoot. God, I read too much sci-fi. :3


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

(When Dannichu/Full Metal Cookies posted right after another, I thought that Dannichu had double posted. The avvies look so alike! XD)

Just finished book four of the Ranger's Apprentice series. Does anyone know if there will be anymore?


----------



## Dannichu

'S because she's my little brother :D

And I'm reading the Gundam Seed manga at the moment. I'm not sure how much I like it; Evangelion was certainly better.


----------



## Commahappy

I'm reading Dr. Zhivago...ugh.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Dannichu said:


> 'S because she's my little brother :D
> 
> And I'm reading the Gundam Seed manga at the moment. I'm not sure how much I like it; Evangelion was certainly better.


Uh... She's my little brother? That's a little bit disturbing...

I'm wanting to read the third book of Warriors, but it's checked out at every library that _I_ check.


----------



## Keltena

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Uh... She's my little brother? That's a little bit disturbing...


Haven't played ToS, but I think she means their avatar-characters are related?

_Murder on the Orient Express_. Agatha Christie is _addictive._


----------



## Dannichu

Salamander said:


> Haven't played ToS, but I think she means their avatar-characters are related?


Salamander wins :D

I'm reading Flying Under Bridges by Sandi Toksvig, who is pretty amazing. She was one of the founders of the Comedy Store Players, who perform in London and do Whose Line-ish improv. <3


----------



## Lupine Volt

Terrier, by Tamora Pierce. Great book.


----------



## King Clam

Re-reading Cell by Stephen King.


----------



## Flazeah

I'm sort of flicking through It's All Greek to Me! by John Mole, and The Odessa Stone by C C Chambers. I'm reading parts that interest me when I open up a page. I think I've read most of both books that way. :D; Not reading It's All Greek to Me! in order is pretty okay, because it's only kinda vaguely and basically in chronological order, and seeing as I enjoy reading things that way, it works all right for me with The Odessa Stone too. When I'm just reading a book in a mess-about way, I really don't mind about finding out what happens before I've read parts before.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Feralig8tr said:


> Re-reading Cell by Stephen King.


Cell unf unf unf
Cell is a great book, my first Stephen King.

Currently reading both Hannibal Rising by Thomas Harris and The Shining by Stephen King.


----------



## Flora

Chromosome 6 by Robin Cook.

MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

_The Mephisto Club_ by Tess Gerritsen.

I'm only a few chapters in so I'm trying to reserve my judgment for a little later, but I really don't think it's that good. Learn to pace, Ms. Gerritsen. Really.


----------



## Ramsie

_This Is Your Brain On Music_ by Daniel J. Levitin. I've just started it so there isn't much I can really say about it. I've also got my psychology textbook nearby and I'm flipping through that a little.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

The Sea of Trolls Series, on book two.

Been trying to get Warriors book three for almost a month now. I've been to three different libraries looking for it, and it's always out or on hold! ARGH!!!


----------



## Dannichu

I finished The Kite Runner the other day. God, that book was amazing ;; 
And I went from knowing next to nothing about Afghanistan to wanting to know loads more~

I've just started Girlfriend in a Coma by Douglas Coupland.


----------



## Ramsie

In addition to _This Is Your Brain On music: The Science of Human Obsession_ which is really good might I add, I'm also rereading _The Curious Incident of The Dog in the Night-Time_ which I read over a year ago and really liked. So when I found it at the book sale at the library, I got it and just starting reading it today. It's just as good as I remember.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Finally got Warriors books 3 & 4 yesterday, finished this morning. Shows you how much of a freak I am when it comes to reading.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Finishing _The Hobbit_ and beginning _Life, the Universe, and Everything_.


----------



## Tailsy

The Woman Who Walked Into Doors by Roddy Doyle. I'm doing it for my Personal Study in English and it's pretty good. :3


----------



## Autumn

Warriors. Again. I do a constant rereading cycle with those books. xD


----------



## Dannichu

Tailsy said:


> The Woman Who Walked Into Doors by Roddy Doyle. I'm doing it for my Personal Study in English and it's pretty good. :3


zfvdfzd I _love_ that book. Roddy Doyle is an absolute genius and it's really freaky how well he writes from a female's perspective and deals with sensitive subject matter so well and aaaah~ 

Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha is pretty good, too.

I'm still on Girlfriend in a Coma. From the guy who wrote JPod (awesome, _awesome_ book), this is very depressing.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I just finished The Shining and it is brilliant. Currently reading a little booklet of Oscar Wilde Epigrams since I finished all of the books containing a plot I brought to Portugal.


----------



## IcySapphire

The Wheel of Time #2: The Great Hunt.

Am glad the series is finally being completed soon.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Oh, now I finished the fourth book in the Percy Jackson and the Olympians series: The Battle of the Labyrinth.


That's what I'm going to start reading when I'm done with Snakehead, by Anthony Horowitz. 'Tis very entertaining so far.


----------



## opaltiger

IcySapphire said:


> The Wheel of Time #2: The Great Hunt.
> 
> Am glad the series is finally being completed soon.


hahaha I actually finally got around to reading the last few after getting stuck on #7 four years ago because damn I am not going to let any series defeat me but why the hell would you voluntarily read WoT :(


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Got the fifth and sixth books of Warriors. I got it at around 11:00 today and I'm already more than 100 pages in, even with school. o_o


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Kino no Tabi XI

Yes, I'm currently quite obsessed with Kino's Journey right now. I'm reading the Chinese translated one that I bought in Taiwan a while ago, since I can't understand Japanese and there's no way I can find a Japanese one at a store anyway. It's goooooood....


----------



## Sketchy Galore

I read Watchmen a few days ago.  It was awesome

I'll finally get to finishing Stephen King's Drawing of the Three sometime soon.  After that I'll move on to the next Dark Tower book or Hyperion.  I hear DT3 is when it really starts getting good, so I'm leaning towards that.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Started the first book of the Warriors New Prophecy series.


----------



## Dannichu

Wavewalker by Stella Duffy. I love me some crime novels <3


----------



## Commahappy

Nightwatch ~ Sergei Lukyanenko. Truly a great book.


----------



## Fireworks

Le Père Goriot by Honoré de Balzac


----------



## Nivinso

Artemis Fowl
________________
  < click it, you know you want to


----------



## Dannichu

Under the Tuscan Sun by Frances Mayes. I can kind of pretend it's sunny and nice outside while reading this X3


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Been a while since I last posted. Last time I said I had started the first book of the second series of Warriors. Guess what? I'm on the last book now. :P

Then I'll go on to 'The Power of Three'

Great author. Great series.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

In actual books, 'The Broken Bridge' by Philip Pullman, for school. Haven't read much but I like it so-far.

I'm also reading 'L'ÉLU' (THE CHOSEN ONE) by Frédéric Lenoir and Alexis Chabert. It's about Bush being chosen by God to do His will and it is hilarious.


----------



## Ruby

I presume you did not get Teleny from the school library.

Back on topic, I have been meaning to read More Women Than Men by Compton-Burnett and The Browning Version by Rattigan, and I had meant to read The Importance of Being Earnest but I went off course.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Ruby said:


> I presume you did not get Teleny from the school library.


:v


----------



## Flora

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Been a while since I last posted. Last time I said I had started the first book of the second series of Warriors. Guess what? I'm on the last book now. :P
> 
> Then I'll go on to 'The Power of Three'
> 
> Great author. Great series.


More than one author, sir. ^^

And plus, cats are awesome.  Especially understandable ones. NOT TALKING ONES, THOUGH, AS THEY DON'T EXIST.  Right, Harry?

On an unrelated note...I'd be pretty happy if at least one character in every book got kidnapped by a tribe of monkeys/their relatives/counterparts.  That would make every book better. ^^


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

More than one *autor*? I didn't know that... Who else is there other than Erin Hunter?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

2001: A Space Oddysey. I just finished The Amulet of Sarmarkand, though.


----------



## Renteura

The Artemis Fowl series by Eoin Colfer.
The Alchemyst series by Michael Scott.

Both are quite good.


----------



## Old Catch

I'm rereading The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, specifically "So Long, And Thanks For All The Fish".


----------



## Dannichu

Erindor the Espeon said:


> More than one *autor*? I didn't know that... Who else is there other than Erin Hunter?


Erin Hunter's a pseudonym for the... three? writers who all contribute bits to the books. 

If an author's name conveniently relates to the subject matter (especially in kid's books) - Hunter for Warriors, Daisy Meadows (actually five people) for the Rainbow Magic books, Adam Blade for the Beast Quest books - it's a fair bet it's a fake name, often with multiple people. 

I find pseudonyms absolutely fascinating. It's great that Tennessee Williams, Lewis Carrol, Mark Twain, George Orwell and Anne Rice don't actually exist. 

Okay, Anne Rice is forgiven because her _real _name is something like Howard O'Brian. And she's a woman. No wonder she writes such messed-up books.


----------



## Minish

Blade of Fire - Stuart Hill

I love the Icemark Chronicles, but this takes TOO. DAMN. LONG. TO READ.

And in the background, Gossip Girl by Cecily von Ziegesar. Guilty pleasure.


----------



## Flora

Dannichu said:


> Erin Hunter's a pseudonym for the... three? writers who all contribute bits to the books.


Four.

Anyway, am supposed to get Animal Farm for English class.  Hope it's good. ^^


----------



## Autumn

Dannichu said:
			
		

> Erin Hunter's a pseudonym for the... three? writers who all contribute bits to the books.





			
				Flora and Ashes said:
			
		

> Four.


Vicky Holmes (editor and the one who makes up the plots, and she's the one that goes on tour), Kate Cary (one of the writers), Cherith Baldry (one of the writers) and Tui Sutherland (originally an editor, most recent addition to the Erins and now one of the writers). Yes, I am a dork. xD


----------



## Minish

Uh... forgive the ignorance, but why do they need so many writers? XD
I could have sworn there were only three before.


----------



## Flora

There were.  Then they added Tui.


----------



## Renteura

Tui isn't included in the website. o.o


----------



## Autumn

Renteura said:


> Tui isn't included in the website. o.o


That doesn't mean she isn't there. xD

The site sucks anyway; it has all those fake family trees and a bunch of other crap that's mainly excerpts from books and nobody really cares about them when you can just look at the book.


----------



## Linzys

The Hound of the Baskervilles (Again. :B)

Nice and short. xD *lazy*


----------



## Fireworks

finished Le Père Goriot by Balzac; it was excellent.

now going to move onto The Wild Duck by Henrik Ibsen


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Leafpool said:


> Vicky Holmes (editor and the one who makes up the plots, and she's the one that goes on tour), Kate Cary (one of the writers), Cherith Baldry (one of the writers) and Tui Sutherland (originally an editor, most recent addition to the Erins and now one of the writers). Yes, I am a dork. xD


Aww... I got confused. Like with Doctor Seuss when I was a kid...

For some reason I feel empty. No _one_ genius?


----------



## Keltena

_Rebel Angels_ by Libba Bray. I _finally_ found the second book!


----------



## Coloursfall

_Lullabies for Little Criminals_ by Heather O'Neil

It's awesome. |D

and I just burst out laughing because there's a character named Alphonse. Who's a pimp.


----------



## Minish

I just got three books out from the library, so:

*Last Battle of the Icemark* - Stuart Hill
*Ingo* - Helen Dunmore
*Lionboy* - Zizou Corder

The last two are books I need to read because I have others in the series that people have gotten me. XD And the first is the third in an awesome series~ I can't believe it's out already, I was all set to wait for ages. <33 I was the first to get it out the library as well! And I'll be reading the *Wicca* series when the library bloody delivers the first one.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Eragon. I finished a test early in school, and had nothing to read but that. And it's awesome!


----------



## Dannichu

Four to Score - Janet Evanovitch.


----------



## Eevee

The Design of Everyday Things - Donald Norman


----------



## eevee_em

I'm an avid fan of the Warriors sieries. I just finished reading the Seekers book and am waiting for my reserved copy of Eclipse  to come in at the library(I'm number 38 on the list...this could take awile)


Renteura said:


> Tui isn't included in the website. o.o


thats because the website never updatesXP


----------



## Keltena

Rereading the Bartimaeus Trilogy -- specifically, I'm on _The Golem's Eye_ at the moment. (What can I say, they're addictive.)


----------



## Adnan

Five go to Billycock Hill by Enid Blyton


----------



## Dragon_night

I reading a book called Impulse...

It's very depressing, and by the tenth page, I was hooked.

It's hard to stop reading it now D:


----------



## Alexi

Patiently waiting for two books to arrive in the mail. 

Currently re-reading Konstantino's _Nocturnal Witchcraft_, and realizing the nocturnal path isn't for me. 

Also: Anyone know any good books on Celtic mythology?


----------



## spaekle

Robert Cormier - _After The First Death_

It's for a school assignment, and it's really awesome so far. :D


----------



## Flora

Oh my God...

Finished Animal Farm.

One of the best books ever.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Heh. My friend's reading a book called _Lucas_. And the picture of Lucas on the front looks exactly like me, only without the red hair. But you can't even see most of it, so it's kinda weird.
Me, I'm on the last parts of _Eragon_, and I have _Eldest_ ready.


----------



## Byrus

Twilight eyes by Dean Koontz. Also finished reading hideaway by the same author, which was fucking terrible. Your brain cells would die if i told you the ending. For real :[ 
This new one is good though. However, if a grieving husband with a wife in a coma turns up to hammer in "Euthanasia is wrong!!!" i may have to _put the book down._


----------



## Dannichu

Dean Koontz is alright. There are better thriller writers out there, though.
(James Patterson James Patterson James Patterson)

I'm halfway through Hostage to Murder by Val McDermid. I love her early books so much <3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dannichu said:


> (James Patterson James Patterson James Patterson)


(yes yes yes yes yes yes YES) 

I was just reading Kino no Tabi X (in Chinese). It's such an awesome series~


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Right now I'm reading Hawksong by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes. It's not as powerful as I expect first-person stories to be, but it's definitely interesting, and I'm curious to learn more of the world it takes place in.

I'm also reading Eldest by Christopher Paolini. And once I finish these, I'm going to start rereading Inkheart and Inkspell by Cornelia Funke in preparation for Inkdeath, which is coming out in November, I believe. <3


----------



## Dinru

Veil of the Vole- Piers Anthony

Xanth is made of utter love <3


----------



## Diz

Finished Brisingr yesterday, Finished Maximum Ride: Schools out-forever, and am now working on Uglies. I'm looking forward to Inkdeath, the next Pendragon, The third Alex Rider (dumb slow library), Superior Saturday (Garth Nix rox!) and others.


----------



## Dannichu

Just started that Death Note novel with L and Naomi Misora; the BB Murders or something? I borrowed it off my friend and it's pretty good thus far.


----------



## Flareth

Finished "Antigone" for school a few days ago. I'm reading some fanfiction. Seeing what's out there.

There's TETRIS fanfiction? xDDDD


----------



## Twilight Dragon

Brisngr, Deathly Hallows, the first book in the Warriors Series, and some other stuff.

I have a tendency to read like 5 books at a time D=


----------



## Dragon_night

Uh, lessee. 

For manga, I'm reading Shugo Chara, Pumpkin scissors, FMA :D, Pita-ten, and Crimson Hero.

For books, well. The hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, Evil Genius, and Impulse.

^^


----------



## opaltiger

Flareth said:


> Finished "Antigone" for school a few days ago. I'm reading some fanfiction. Seeing what's out there.
> 
> There's TETRIS fanfiction? xDDDD


Antigone at fourteen? Cool.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i'm reading the stranger. the translation of it seems kind of direct and uninteresting; the little prince, also in translated form, had the same problem. even so, i'll probably like it once i read more of it.


----------



## opaltiger

> the translation of it seems kind of direct


that is kinda the point


----------



## Murkrow

Only just remembered about the latest Artemis Fowl book, so I got that.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Wait wait, I haven't posted in this thread yet?

Eldest by Christopher Paolini, taking up a majority of my time <3
Dawn by Erin Hunter
A Wrinkle in Time by Madeline L'engle (again)
The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle (have to read it for reading class =.=)

Not as many books as I usually read at one time :/


----------



## allitersonance

_Dearly Devoted Dexter_ by Jeff Lindsay,

Pretty much all of the _Pretentious Pentad_ by limyaael (fictionpress),

And nonfiction books on schizophrenia, tuberculosis, and war crimes... titled _Scizophrenia_, _Tuberculosis_, and _War Crimes_.


----------



## Murkrow

The Hobbit


----------



## Renteura

shadow_lugia said:


> The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle


:P I read that in 4th grade I think.



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> And once I finish these, I'm going to start rereading Inkheart and Inkspell by Cornelia Funke in preparation for Inkdeath, which is coming out in November, I believe. <3


Me too. 8D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee.
Well, I'm going to start on it tomorrow.


----------



## Dannichu

^ That's gotta be one of my all-time favourite books _ever _<3

Uuh, right now I'm reading chapters from thrilling books including but not limited to _Youth Policy and Social Inclusion_, _Experiences of Poverty and Educational Disadvantage_ and _Agency and Risk in School-Work Transitions_. Fun stuff. 

Work aside, I've been working my way through Stella Duffy's Eating Cake at a steady rate of about a page a night X3


----------



## CNiall

_Calculus Concepts and Contexts, Edition Two_; James Stewart (not the best, but I've been unable to find any other calculus textbook torrents)
_Learning Perl, Fifth Edition_ Schwartz, Phoenix, Foy

8)


----------



## foreign contaminant

i tried to read _a clockwork orange_, but i was turned off by the slang in it. i'll start _the electric kool-aid acid test_ this weekend, but if that turns me off just as much i'll read _the sun also rises_  instead.


----------



## spaekle

We're starting to read _The Catcher in the Rye_ for English class and I'm reading _Alice in Wonderland_ just for fun. I was reading _Flowers for Algernon_ too, but my friend took it back for a while.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

foreign contaminant said:


> i tried to read _a clockwork orange_, but i was turned off by the slang in it.


But that's half the charm of the story!


----------



## foreign contaminant

opaltiger said:


> that is kinda the point


i felt like anything that set camus' writing apart from others was exorcised out of it. maybe i'll try reading _the stranger_ in french one day and see if it's any different.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> But that's half the charm of the story!


when i figured out what some of them meant, i thought the slang was pretty clever (horrorshow, otchkies, etc) but so much slang was thrown out at once that it made some parts of the book hard to follow. :x i'll probably try it again later on after running through a few more books.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Let's see if I can recite from memory...

~Eragon from Inheritance
~The Quest Begins from Seekers
~Starlight from Warriors
~The Revenge of the Shadow King from Grey Griffins

I read a lot of books at one time >.>


----------



## Abwayax

Just finished _Catch-22_ by Joseph Heller. Probably the best damn thing I've read in years.

Out of curiosity I also picked up _Twilight_ by Stephanie Meyer only because I wanted to see how much it sucked first-hand. It's not as shitty as I was expecting, but then again I was expecting a toilet bowl of shit from it so that's not saying much. I could say a whole lot about it from the first 100 pages but that's for another thread.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

We just finished _The Crystal Cave_ by Mary Stewart in English II. It was pretty good, but then again I had to do work, literature circles, essays, etc., so my overall experience was lowered.


----------



## ColorBlind

I just finished reading _Journey_ by Danielle Steel.  Now I'm deciding on reading _Three Fates_ by Nora Roberts, or _Send no Flowers_ by Sandra Brown.


----------



## foreign contaminant

thanks to course requirements, i had to put _the electric kool-aid acid test_ down. now i'm reading _the sun also rises_.


----------



## Dannichu

Santaland Diaries by David Sedaris. 

Maaaan _why _are his books so hard to find? I've only read this and Me Talk Pretty One Day and he's one of the funniest authors I've ever read~


----------



## S.K

Infinity is forever 
Just finished Wolf Island- GREAT BOOK! The 2nd best of the Demonata Series!
Rereading Demon Thief -My favourite in the Demonata Series!
Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy-Mostly Harmless (in the Trilogy of 5)
My Booky Wook- Big fan of Brand
Torchwood Slow Decay- Possibly my favourite book ever SO ADDICTING!

Doctor Who Target Books: I start these and can never finish them!

The Invasion
Warriors of the Deep
The Visitation
Frontios
Revelation of the Daleks
The Sontaran Experiment
The Deadly Assassin

I love them but I read far to many of them at a time, I can't finish them, I came into school with like 5 in my bag...


Also i'm trying to get my hands on the novel of "From Russia with Love"


----------



## Zeph

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone for the bajillionth time.


----------



## Diz

I just finished Peter and the Shadow Thieves.


----------



## Alexi

Gonna start_ A Child Call It _soon in English. Oh fun.


----------



## Time Psyduck

_Sharpe's Revenge_
_The War of the Worlds_


----------



## S.K

Doctor Who: The Clockwise Man

Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy

Darren Shan: Slawter


----------



## Diz

I just restarted the Hobbit, gonna reread all the lord of the rings books.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I just read _Marked_ in slightly over twenty-four hours, and I've started _1984_ for English II. I also plan to read the three sequels to _Marked_, _Bloodline: Reckoning_, and possibly the last Harry Potter book (which I cannot remember the name of at the moment) and _Rebecca_, simply because it's on my bookshelf and I haven't read it yet.
Hoping mom will take me to the bookstore this weekend.


----------



## Coloursfall

_Raptor Red_

last time I read it, I was seven |D ah man, I loved it. I just started it again, so let's see how much I remember~


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

'Kay, I've finished _1984_ and have started _Bloodline: Reckoning_. I've also bought the first two books of A Song of Ice and Fire, _A Game of Thrones_ and _A Clash of Kings_. After those hefty ones, I might pick up _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_ and then finish the House of Night series, which would involve reading _Betrayed_, _Chosen_, and _Untamed_.


----------



## foreign contaminant

on top of _the sun also rises_, i also have to read _into the wild_ for my english class. eep.


----------



## Diz

_The Mysterious Benedict Society and The Perilous Journey_ by Trenton Lee Stewart, sequel to _The Mysterious Benedict Society._


----------



## S.K

The Prince of Tennis and The Stone Rose


----------



## Ayame

I'm starting _Watership Down._


----------



## Evolutionary

_Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_ for the bijiegallionth time~


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I've been reading so much lately.
I've read six books in the past week. Just finished _Betrayed_, _Chosen_, and _Untamed_. Will start the final Harry Potter book later today. Hoping to start A Song of Ice and Fire soon.


----------



## Dannichu

Hey Nostradamus! by Douglas Coupland.

I just adore Coupland's books. Always and without exception, they are brilliant. Partly because he's such an excellent writer, but also because the topics he chooses to write about are subjects very few writers have the courage or indeed, the imagination, to write about. This one's written from the point of view of four people, including a girl who gets murdered in a school shooting, and it's excellent. 

And makes such a change from acedemic textooks DX


----------



## Butterfree

I'm reading _Empire of Ivory_, the fourth book in the Temeraire series, now.


----------



## Ramsie

I'm giving another attempt at _Twilight_. I hope to have it finished before the movie comes out...

I'm also looking for something good to read; any recommendations?


----------



## Diz

I just finished Scott Westerfield's _Extras_\
I'm waiting for Garth Nix's _Lord Sunday _to come out and the final Pendragon book by D.J McHale


----------



## S.K

From Russia with Love- James Bond

Great book, the best bond novel.


----------



## Aenrhien

Blood Noir by Laurell K Hamilton

Value your sanity and don't ask..


----------



## opaltiger

Rikki said:


> Blood Noir by Laurell K Hamilton
> 
> Value your sanity and don't ask..


ahahahaha

anyway

_The Lies of Locke Lamora_ - Scott Lynch. Picked it up after GRRM mentioned it in a blog entry a while back, and it's well worth it.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Currently reading _The Cry of Icemark_ by Stuart Hill. Poor unloved fantasy novel... probably because of the dreadful cover art.

 If anyone in this thread says they're reading anything from the Twilight saga I'll.... I'll.... do something bad. Yeah.


----------



## Dannichu

Sexing the Cherry - Jeanette Winterson

It's a lot less sexual than it sounds, I swear >>


----------



## S.K

Snapshots in Time and still reading From Russia with Love


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Pendragon book 8.

(Man, it's been a long time since I last posted.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Since I keep forgetting to bring the book I was reading, Settling Accounts: In at the Death, by Harry Turtledove, home with me, I am reading The Peshawar Lancers, by S.M. Stirling.


----------



## Diz

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Pendragon book 8.
> 
> (Man, it's been a long time since I last posted.)


Is that the one with the redish cover and all of the stars?
or Saint Dane's Territory book?


----------



## Lili

ttyl by Lauren Myracle. Technically, I'm re-reading it, but still..


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

_Ditto_ said:


> Is that the one with the redish cover and all of the stars?
> or Saint Dane's Territory book?


Reddish color, ninth book called Raven Rise.

And don't tell me anything! *SHUUSH*

It's on Ibara.


----------



## Time Psyduck

_Sharpe's Warterloo_


----------



## Shadowstar

Twilight. I decided to read something longer than Warriors while I wait to get Warriors: The new Prophecy: Twilight.


----------



## Lili

Twilight, as in the vampire novel Twilight? I LOVE that book, and the movie wasn't that bad also.

I'm now reading The Boxes by William Sleator. I finished ttyl last night. The Boxes is one of my AR books.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

-twitches-

 Still reading the Cry of the Icemark, but considering starting Firestar's Quest (Erin Hunter) after I'm sone.


----------



## Dragon

Mmm, I'm getting Long Shadows soon! =D Notice 'SOON'. Anyways, I'm rereading the entire Maximum Ride series. Kids with wings ftw!! Anyone here reading Maximum Ride?


----------



## Taliax

_Maximum Ride_ rocks your socks. I have currently stopped reading _Eldest_ because I can't think of reading anything other than _Long Shadows_ at the moment. Yes, I really need to get that book. Unfortunatly I've been banned from the bookstore until Monday. I'll probably update my sig after I get it.

EDIT: Oh, and Murkrowfeather, don't read _Firestar's Quest_ unless you already read the original Warriors series.


----------



## Lili

And now since I lost The Boxes somewhere in my grandmother's house, I'm reading Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer. I didn't expect to like it, but I do.


----------



## Diz

The ending to the  last Maximum ride book is rather strange...I don't like it. Right now I'm reading Alex Rider: Scorpia.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

The code talker, some kid at the library it taking forever with it


----------



## foreign contaminant

story of the eye, by georges bataille. it's a better translation than the stranger, and i'm happy for that; despite that, the book is still really, really strange. the main characters get away with so many things in the first thirty pages it's unbelievable.


----------



## Objection!

Halo: The Fall of Reach.

Its surprisingly good. 

Also I got like 6 Yu-gi-oh manga books today, seriously I love the Manga,  not the anime that 4kids have bastardised.


----------



## Keltena

Warriors: Power of Three - _Long Shadows_ and _Cat's Cradle._


----------



## opaltiger

_The Wind-up Bird Chronicle_, Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Aenrhien

Christine Feehan's "Dark Prince". Should finish that sometime soon.


----------



## Sbamber

I currently started Twilight by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Ramsie

I just finished "Julius Caesar" by William Shakespeare for English class. It was allright, but I'm not suddenly going to go out and read all of his plays.


----------



## Keltena

_The Handmaid's Tale_ by, um... Margaret Atwood, I think? I'm reading a bunch of dystopian stuff for my English "class".


----------



## Arcanine

Green Mile, by Stephen King. My first Stephen King book. Not bad. 

And re-read Wolfskin by Juliet Marillier.


----------



## Time Psyduck

_Sharpe's Devil_
Last One


----------



## Evolutionary

Girl Underground.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

I've read it already. ;D I'm the cheapo who reads so fast and goes on such little allowance that she has to reread books. A lot. (Thank Arceus for school library! ;3)

 Just started _Witch Week_ earlier. It's pretty good.


----------



## Beep The Meep

HUbble by Bob Fosbury


----------



## Dannichu

Salamander said:


> _The Handmaid's Tale_ by, um... Margaret Atwood, I think? I'm reading a bunch of dystopian stuff for my English "class".


AAAAAAH that book scared the crap outta me ._.

I'm rereading Affinity by Sarah Waters because I have my own copy now :)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Okay, _now_ I'm reading The Catcher in the Rye (J. D. Salinger). I kept putting it off for some reason but it's pretty cool so-far.
I finished To Kill a Mockingbird (Harper Lee) a couple of days ago (again, kept putting it off) and it is absolutely brilliant.

After Catcher, I'll read Gross Indecency: The Three Trials of Oscar Wilde (Moíses Kauffman), The Browning Version (Terrence Rattigan), Cookie (Jacqueline Wilson (shame shame, but I do like her books :v)), Little Children (Tom Perrotta) and if I feel like it I'll give Boudica a go, too.
Hahaha I have far too many books to read. I still want to buy Grapes of Wrath and Of Mice and Men (John Steinbeck), One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (Ken Kesey) and The Married Man (Edmund White).
Pissed off because my mum actually has The Married Man (to my immense surprise), but it turns out she bought the Portuguese translation. And I try to read books in the language they were written as much as possible, so that saddened me.

Oh oh oh, I also want to read Maus (Art Spiegelman) but that's a comic. Aaaand I want to give Goebbels' Diaries a spin but they're a pain in the ass to find. They cost lots of money on Amazon too ugggh


----------



## Flora

We finished discussing _Of Mice and Men_ in English.

D: Depressing.


----------



## opaltiger

opaltiger said:


> _The Wind-up Bird Chronicle_, Haruki Murakami.


Nearly done. After that, I shall start _The Night Watch_ by Sergei Lukyanenko and _Fevre Dream_ by George R. R. Martin (just the other day I was wondering if there was any good vampire literature in the vaguely near past; surely GRRM can deliver!)


----------



## Ramsie

This morning I woke and felt like reading Harry Potter so... _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

I change. Again.

 Right now, I'm in the middle of _No Child's Game_ by Andrea White. I think it's a very well thought out story, about some kids simulating an expedition to the Antarctic.


----------



## Evolutionary

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Askaban. I'm always re-reading the Harry Potter books.


----------



## Fireworks

_Miles Gloriosus (The Boastful Soldier)_ by Plautus.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

The Missing:Found by Margaret Peterson Haddix.
Straight from the book fair!


----------



## Taliax

_Eldest_. I accidentaly dropped it in a puddle. And the sad thing is, the copy I dropped is actually mine. ;__;


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Aww noes, but would you rather it be yours or a friends?


----------



## Koori Renchuu

The Suzumiya Haruhi series.  HARUHI IS SO FUNNY!


----------



## Butterfree

Victory of Eagles, by Naomi Novik.

It's awesome, like the rest of the Temeraire series. :D


----------



## Anything

David Copperfield. Longest book ever, 934 pages, with really small font. It's not that bad, but it is way too long.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Pendragon Book 8.

Which reminds me...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Reading Little Children right now and it's brilliant.



> Which reminds me...


Do tell, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Diz

I just finished reading Raven's Gate by Anthony Horowitz


----------



## Minish

Started reading Catch-22 and got bored after a few pages, so not that anymore. Now these three:

_Memoirs of a Geisha_ by Arthur Golden,
_Samurai Girl: Book of the Sword_ by Carrie Asai,
_Across the Nightingale Floor_ by Lian Hearn.

The last one being one of my favourite books ever. <33


----------



## Goldenpelt

I'm about to start Starlight by Erin Hunter.


----------



## Dannichu

Cirrus said:


> Started reading Catch-22 and got bored after a few pages, so not that anymore. Now these three:
> 
> _Memoirs of a Geisha_ by Arthur Golden,
> _Samurai Girl: Book of the Sword_ by Carrie Asai,
> _Across the Nightingale Floor_ by Lian Hearn.
> 
> The last one being one of my favourite books ever. <33


I used to absolutely love Across the Nightingale Floor, but the other two weren't as good, I thought. 

I'm currently reading Santaland Diaries by David Sedaris.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

RandomTyphoon said:


> The Missing:Found by Margaret Peterson Haddix.
> Straight from the book fair!


Wow, I read the exact same book, also from a book fair! Weird.

Anyway, I just finished reading The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins. It's actually really good, but slow in the beginning and slightly sad.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

A Target Dr Who Novel: The Armageddon Factor. Awww... The coolest character dies in act 1. Other than that its very nice with a moment that reminds me of Casino Royalei

Lady Astra: I didn't come here to talk your money debts.

The Marshal: Oh, okay then what are we here to talk about then?

Astra: The Keeper doesn't mind you selling some land, but not the whole kingdom.

The Marshal: Oh yes, shame I can't consult you on that. I would happily replace all my savings into the Keepers possession and repay the kingdom, 
(fumbles around on his desk)
 but then again... Why would I want to do that? Goodbye my lady.
 (Turrets turn on Astra)
 (They break down)
 (Marshal looks back at Astra who is holding a gun at him) 

Astra: Yes. Goodbye Marshal


----------



## Ramsie

I just got _The Book Thief_ for English class. I haven't had much of a chance to read it but the little I have read is good.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Just finished the 8th Pendragon book... Not reading anything, at least until I get the 9th


----------



## Amaguq

The Green Mile. Steven King. Yeah.


----------



## Dannichu

It's for my essay, but I'm skim-reading _The Sexual Politics of Meat _Carol J. Adams and it's amazing. 

Meat is sexist )<


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

The Silmarillion - by J.R.R. Tolkein
Long Walk to Freedom - by Nelson Mandela
The Eternity Code - by Eoin Colfer
...This is actually not many at all for me.


----------



## Diz

This thread.


----------



## Taliax

Still Eldest. I usually read faster.


----------



## Silversnow

_Alcestis_ - Euripides
_Three Plays By Thornton Wilder_ - Thornton Wilder  (no, really?)
_The Cave Dwellers_ - William Saroyan


----------



## Taliax

Finished _Eldest_, I'll start _Brisingr_ soon.


----------



## Ramsie

My clarinet teacher gave me _Mozart's Sister_ by Nancy Moser. It's good. It's about Mozart's sister (obviously) and about how she was just as talented as he was, but she wasn't in the spotlight because she was a girl.


----------



## Fireworks

_Candide: Or, Optimism_ by Voltaire.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Going to Ground: The Shapeshifter


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Pendragon Nine~


----------



## Diz

Evil Star, by Anthony Horowitz


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished reading the sun also rises on saturday.
i started and finished jonathan livingston seagull immediately after.
i am now reading naked lunch.


----------



## Dannichu

A mixture of A Short History of Tractors in the Ukranian, a novel by a very talented writer whose name I will never remember, and 24 and Philosophy by a ton of people. Both are very great.


----------



## Minnow

Urgh...

I hate this.

I love to read, immensely. So much that I end up starting tons of books, sometimes all at once. Yet, because of myriad reasons, I hardly ever have time to read. If I actually sat down and did nothing but read for three days I could probably finish every single thing that I'm currently reading. But because I can't do that I end up bogged down with so many books that take forever to finish.

That being said, prepare for a large list.

*The Sight* by David Clement-Davies
*The Shining* by Stephen King
*The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy* by Douglas Adams
*Hyperion* by Dan Simmons
*Pearls of Lutra* by Brian Jacques
*Hogfather* by Terry Pratchett
*The Gunslinger* by Stephen King
*The Last Continent* by Terry Pratchett
*Ender in Exile *by Orson Scott Card
*Warriors: Into the Wild* by Erin Hunter
*Men at Arms *by Terry Pratchett

Yes, I read a lot of Discworld.

Oh, and I'm supposedly reading Order of the Phoenix for the Nth time, but I kind of stopped a while ago.

I do, however, take some pride in being able to keep track of all the plots and characters of each book at once.


----------



## Bombsii

For your eyes only . I like Bond a lot.


----------



## ijy

brisingr is awsome but i think that eldest was better. right now i am reading the new charlie bone book


----------



## ultraviolet

I was reading _Twilight_, but I really want to get _The Book Theif_ out again, it's lovely.


----------



## Flora

I just finished _The Titan's Curse,_ which I got for Christmas.

It's so gooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Ramsie

_The Book Thief_ for English. It's good and I like it. But I don't have much patience to sit down and read recently.


----------



## ultraviolet

It's a lovely book, isn't it? I haven't read another one like it.


----------



## opaltiger

_Lord of the Flies_. English class, oddly enough the first time I've had to do it. Not _too_ horrible so far.


----------



## Clover

... I just bought four books from Half-Price - _Cosmos_ by Carl Sagan; _Surely You're Joking, Mr Feynman!_ by Richard Feynman; _A Brief History of Time_ by Stephen Hawking; and _Lies My Teacher Told Me_ by James Loewen. ... these are my _free-read_ books and I can't read them cause of school. The irony!

Oh right, also _Temeraire_ by Naomi Novik. I got that for Christmas though.


----------



## Bombsii

Russell Brands Booky Wook: Funny stuff


----------



## Byrus

Just after sunset by Stephen King. I have a couple of Discworld books to read afterwards.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Finished the ninth book of Pendragon. Completely owns! 

Have to wait for school to start to get any more.


----------



## s k

Canterbury Tales by Geoffery Chaucer

[translated from old english into "modern" (1950s) english]


----------



## Evolutionary

Warriors, the new prophecy, Moonrise.


----------



## Bombsii

Dr No -(Bond)-Ian Flemming


----------



## Diz

Laptops for Dummies


----------



## Shiranui

i'm reading the finnish kalevala!
in english!

aaand brisingr but i'm not liking it that much


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Still finishing The Married Man fff. It's really good, but I never find enough time to read a good chunk of the thing.
Also started The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas.

I think I might also have found the most disgusting book on Earth but I'm not sure whether I'm ballsy enough to read it. Just the descriptions made me feel physically ill.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Maximum Ride.

So far it's pretty good.


----------



## Ice tiger

Queste- The fourth book from the Septimus Heap series~ Love it. Magyk ahaha


----------



## Daigonite

My AP US History Book.

Yay for Gettysburg!


----------



## StyliBoy

Wicked.

It is absolutely NOTHING like the musical. There's freakin' sex in every part and there's other weird stuff and it skips like 20 years and I don't even get how old anybody is. 

But after this, I'm gonna read the sequel, Son of a Witch (I thought it was a funny pun)


----------



## Dannichu

^ XDDDD Yeeeeeeah. My sister and I have a running joke about Fiyero and Elphaba's "kinky scarf sex" (she ties a scarf around her waist and then they have regular sex). 
It's a pretty awesome book, though. All that lesbian subtext is just a bonus X3

I'm halfway though Hugh Laurie's The Gun Seller and it's good and I hate that man for being so multitalented (though it's not as good as Fry's novels X3).


----------



## surskitty

Egh, Wicked bored me.  :| Couldn't figure out what was going on when I tried reading it, and it read like it needed bits cut.  Quite a few bits, really.


Sadly I'm not really reading much lately.  Just rereading _Dresden Files_, really, plus ... whatever else I currently have near my bed.  I need more modern-ish fantasy.  :<


----------



## Abwayax

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins. It was a birthday present from my girlfriend. I finished all 374 pages of it in one day, and apparently there's going to be a trilogy.

Apparently the book got a lot of attention because Stephenie Meyer recommended it. However, unlike the stuff Meyer writes, this book was readable.


----------



## Evolutionary

I've been reading quite a bit today, but not as much as Monday.

So far today I have read/are reading

Warriors-The new prophecy-Moonrise
Harry Potter and the goblet of fire
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix

It was all I had at my mum's friend's house.


----------



## Zuu

I want to get some Necroscope. :|

also, TWILIGHT SQUEEE <333


----------



## Ruby

opaltiger said:


> _Lord of the Flies_. English class, oddly enough the first time I've had to do it. Not _too_ horrible so far.


Why would it be horrible?  

You just mechanically assume that it doesn't have space monoliths in it.  Wait till the last chapter.


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby said:


> Why would it be horrible?
> 
> You just mechanically assume that it doesn't have space monoliths in it.  Wait till the last chapter.


I finished a few days ago and must say I feel cheated. >:(


----------



## Ruby

Oh, the monoliths must be only in the film.  I haven't read the book.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Verity Silver- Mary Clan


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I just finished the first Maximum Ride in a period of 24 hours. It's awesomenocity.


----------



## Callisto

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Oh, now I finished the fourth book in the Percy Jackson and the Olympians series: The Battle of the Labyrinth.


Oy, I need the 4th book!
The Underland Chronicles, by Suzanne Collins. I envy her.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished naked lunch. it was very manic, and it was very insane, but it was also very well-written. i'm almost definitely going to read it again.

now i'm reading fahrenheit 451.


----------



## Mhaladie

I'm reading The Bell Jar, by Sylvia Plath, and Prime Obsession, by John Derbyshire. The latter is about the Riemann Hypothesis~ :3

...Yes I am reading about math in my free time what of it.


----------



## Taliax

_Redwall_, but I've only read the first 2 chapters. It's good so far, though.

And yes, _Maximum Ride_ rules, although the fourth (last as of now) book was too short. The first three were better.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

_Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell.


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate

Im reading "The Fourth Bear"


its wierd....


----------



## Stardust Dragona

I'm reading The Pirate Loop and Sick Building by Paul Magrs and Simon Guerrier. 
http://www.whostore.co.uk/images/items/large/bbcbook-thepirateloop.jpg http://www.whostore.co.uk/images/items/large/bbcbook-sickbuilding.jpg
I'm on a Doctor Who reading marathon. I'm reading The Sontaran Games and Excursion of the Daleks.
http://www.whostore.co.uk/images/items/large/bbcbook-thesontarangames.jpg http://www.whostore.co.uk/images/items/large/bbcbook-theslitheenexcursion.jpg


----------



## Almost Eric

The Zombie Survival Guide

It's taking me ages because I'm paranoid like hell.


----------



## Enekuro

There will be monsters- Jacqueline Rayner


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Currently I'm reading Inkspell by Cornelia Funke. And I have a huge to-read list right now...

-Faeries of Dreamdark: Blackbringer by Laini Taylor
-Eclipse by Stephenie Meyer
-Above the Veil by Garth Nix
-Among the Betrayed by Margarette Peterson Haddix
-Snakecharm by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes
-Eclipse by Erin Hunter
-Brisingr by Christopher Paolini

And all of the books that I'm reading/need to read have sequels that are also on my to-read list, except for Brisingr (which will have a sequel eventually, I think) and Blackbringer (which I don't know whether or not it has a sequel or if I'll even like it).


----------



## Byrus

foreign contaminant said:


> i finished naked lunch. it was very manic, and it was very insane, but it was also very well-written. i'm almost definitely going to read it again.


 I'm dying to read that...;-; I can't seem to get ahold of it.

I'm reading Coraline by Neil Gaiman. Really fun and imaginative stuff. I'm looking forward to the movie.


----------



## Ramsie

_An Abundance of Katherines_ by John Green. I have heard a lot of good things about John Green's book so today I went to the library and got one of the books. I'm almost halfway through the book. I will probably be done before school tomorrow which means I can go get the other one I saw at the library.


----------



## Rwr4539

Doctor Jimmy said:


> _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell.


Haha wow I'm reading that atm as well.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished fahrenheit 451. it was alright; the ending was a small letdown. i enjoyed the book overall.

i just picked up a separate peace and will probably start that later tonight.


----------



## Creation

Current Flux by various authors and The Eyeless.


----------



## Flora

_The Tragedy of Romeo and Juliet._  In play form, which means I'm really getting into it.


----------



## opaltiger

Flora and Ashes said:


> _The Tragedy of Romeo and Juliet._  In play form, which means I'm really getting into it.


Um... as opposed to what, novel form?


----------



## s k

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## FKOD

I'm reading _Wyrd Sisters_ by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished a separate peace twenty-five minutes ago. it had good characters and a nice plot. i liked it.

i'll start cat on a hot tin roof tomorrow.


----------



## Ramsie

I finished _An Abundance of Katherines_ on Friday so I went to the library and got _Paper Towns_ which I finished yesterday. It was amazing and it's by the same author, John Green. I'm currently reading _Looking for Alaska_ which is also by John Green. I'm not very far but I hope it is good.


----------



## Abwayax

opaltiger said:


> Um... as opposed to what, novel form?


As opposed to "Shakespeare for Today's Generation" form, perhaps?

"Verona was de turf of de feuding Montagues and de Capulet families. And coz they was always brawling and stuff, de prince of Verona told them to cool it or else they was gonna get well mashed if they carried on larging it with each other."

Now reading: _Invisible Man_ by Ralph Waldo Ellison. School assignment.


----------



## opaltiger

> As opposed to "Shakespeare for Today's Generation" form, perhaps?


oh god no


----------



## Ruby

This above all: 2 thine own self b tru


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Going to Ground by Ali Sparkes.


----------



## Autumn

Rwr4539 said:


> Doctor Jimmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha wow I'm reading that atm as well.
Click to expand...

Me too. :o


----------



## Bombsii

Random Walk by Laurence Block.


----------



## Ramsie

Finished _Looking for Alaska_. It is was good as I figured it would be. Now I'm rereading _The Book Thief_ because we are still discussing it in English and it will help if I read the book more than once. I might start reading another book with it, but I'm not sure what yet.


----------



## S.K

The Mind Robber.


----------



## Mirry

Ruby said:


> This above all: 2 thine own self b tru


^ lol XD

I just finished doing Hamlet in my English class and we spent SUCH A LONG TIME on it. I liked it but I grew a bit tired of it after analyzing it to death for the hundredth time. I could probably recite "to be or not to be" from memory at this point... to be or not to be, that is the question... whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune or to take arms against a sea of troubles and by opposing, end them... well, you get the idea.

Anyway, we just started _Crime and Punishment_, so that's what I'm reading now. I've only read the first chapter, so I don't have much of an opinion on it yet, except that the character's names seem pretty long and Russian and crazy.


----------



## opaltiger

> I just finished doing Hamlet in my English class and we spent SUCH A LONG TIME on it. I liked it but I grew a bit tired of it after analyzing it to death for the hundredth time. I could probably recite "to be or not to be" from memory at this point... to be or not to be, that is the question... whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune or to take arms against a sea of troubles and by opposing, end them... well, you get the idea.


I am pretty sure I know about half of Macbeth vaguely off by heart.


----------



## Flora

opaltiger said:


> Um... as opposed to what, novel form?


Well, yeah.  I'm an aspiring actress, so... ^^


----------



## opaltiger

Flora and Ashes said:


> Well, yeah.  I'm an aspiring actress, so... ^^


But... do they even exist outside of "play form"? Okay, it can be on stage, in a book, and (if we stretch it a little) in film, but it's always the play. o.o


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Harry potter book 1
I never got to read those books untill now...


----------



## Flora

opaltiger said:


> But... do they even exist outside of "play form"? Okay, it can be on stage, in a book, and (if we stretch it a little) in film, but it's always the play. o.o


Well, then again, it could be the Reduced Shakespeare Company's version. *too lazy to link*


----------



## Diz

I just finished Seeing Redd, from the Looking Glass wars series

I also just finished The Chocolate War, reading it for English class, and I wasn't supposed to finish it until February 5, but it was really good

Off topic, FKOD has an awsome avatar =)


----------



## Alexi

Hamlet, for school, yay~


----------



## opaltiger

_Things Fall Apart_, Chinua Achebe


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

_The War of the Flowers_ by Tad Williams is pretty amazing. I have <50 pages left, yay.


----------



## Dannichu

Flora and Ashes said:


> Well, then again, it could be the Reduced Shakespeare Company's version. *too lazy to link*


:DDDDDD

Now, I know _that _version off by heart. I've seen it performed about fifteen times (and been pulled on stage to be Ophelia!), and I've seen the DVD about a bazillion. Thanks to it, I know the Piece of Work speech by heart and guh, it's so, _so _good. 

"It is I, Omlet, the Cheese Danish!" Love it. <3

I finally got around to reading The Color Purple by Alice Walker. It's sad ):


----------



## Harlequin

I'm reading _To Kill or Cure_ by Susanna Gregory. I've almost finished it. <3 medieval crime fiction set in late 1350s Cambridge at the university.


----------



## octobr

Oh man reduced shakespeare company. We watched the complete works of shakespeare abridged in drama one year. The Othello rap killed me dead. (also otherwise I hate shakespeare.)

Reading:

_Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_ by rowling of course

_Not Just a Witch_ by Eva Ibbotson

_How to Dunk a Doughnut_ by Len Fisher


----------



## Zuu

_The Amazing Maurice And His Educated Rodents_ by T. Pratchett

_Simply Einstein_ by Richard Wolfson


----------



## Flora

Verne said:


> The Othello rap killed me dead.


Cause he had a big - SWORD!

I almost died laughing.


----------



## Ramsie

I'm reading five books at the same time. Some of which are for school.

_Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad. I'm not particularly found of it. Mostly because I have to read for English and it is not the type of book I usually like to read. And it's kind of boring. 
_The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak. Another book for English. We are about to finish this one up though. It's really good. 
_Northanger Abbey_ by Jane Austen. This one is for a book club I am considering joining. I haven't gotten very far in it though. I've liked some of Jane Austen's other works though.
_Born to Rock_ by Gordon Korman. I have yet to start this one, but I've heard it's good. It's for a different book club.
_Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen. This is a book I've really enjoyed so far. Unfortunately, I probably won't finish it until around May because it's the only book on this list I don't have a particular reason for reading except that I've heard it was good and interesting from various people and I want to read it.


----------



## opaltiger

> Water for Elephants by Sara Gruen. This is a book I've really enjoyed so far. Unfortunately, I probably won't finish it until around May because it's the only book on this list I don't have a particular reason for reading except that I've heard it was good and interesting from various people and I want to read it.


Isn't that one of the published NaNos?


----------



## Bombsii

Sins of the Fathers by Scott Grey
+
Bad Blood by Scott Grey

Hes a good writer.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i just finished the outsiders about twenty minutes ago. i thought it was a great book. i'll pick up a clockwork orange again tomorrow.


----------



## Ramsie

opaltiger said:


> Isn't that one of the published NaNos?


I have no idea. If it is, then that's awesome because the college level American History class (or the college level English class one or the other) read it for their class. So if it was, that would be really awesome.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Just finished 120 Days of Sodom by the Marquis de Sade.
It's, um. Something. Don't read it.

Right now I'm at the start of Duma Key (Stephen King) and it's been enjoyable so-far.


----------



## goldenquagsire

I'm almost finished reading Albert Camus's _The Plague_. It's pretty good stuff, imo; much more readable than _The Outsider_.

After I'm done with that, I'll start reading _The Master and Margarita_, by Mikhail Bulgakov. It sounds like it'll be good. Anything involving Satan is fun. :D

Aaaand at some point in the near future I hope to read Walter Miller's _A Canticle for Leibowitz_. Unfortunately, I'm an extremely slow reader, so I probably won't finish _The Master and Margarita_ for a while. ):


----------



## Bombsii

I finished Bad Blood, wierd ending. 

I'm now reading Bethronal by the same author.


----------



## Dannichu

Flora and Ashes said:


> Cause he had a big - SWORD!
> 
> I almost died laughing.


XDD I love it. The Othello rap is amazing, but I think Romeo and Juliet ("a nose by any other name could still... smell") and Hamlet (because you really can't get better than a guy dressed as a woman drowning backwards) are the best. 

Have you seen any of their other shows? I can't recommend The Complete Bible (abridged) or All The Great Books (abridged) enough. They've also done The Complete History of America (abridged), which I've seen the DVD of, but I know very little about US history, so I felt like I missed a lot of the jokes.

And I'm reading The Devil Wears Prada by Lauren Weisberger. It's a lot more chick-lit-y than the stuff I'm used to reading, but there is some epic subtext going on between Andy and Miranda, so it's all good (my god I'm shallow).


----------



## Coloursfall

Just finished _1984_.  It was... rather frightening.

Reading _Hamlet_ for English.

Can't choose between _The World According to Garp_ or _The Andromeda Strain_ to read next. :/  any suggestions?


----------



## foreign contaminant

i read coraline in one sitting on friday night. it was really good.


----------



## Alakazam

I'm being 'Forced' to read Twilight again. -_-;;

But the book that I really like which I am currently reading at the moment is The Book Thief. I read to read it for my English exam...


----------



## Lupine Volt

I've discovered Terry Pratchett, and, as soon as I can find a decent bookstore, I will probably splurge on it. At the moment, I'm reading the only new book I can get my hands on, which is Wintersmith.


----------



## opaltiger

Read _The Gunslinger_ in one sitting early this morning. It was... not what I expected.

Now I am between books again.


----------



## octobr

Moved onto Goblet of Fire a while ago. I take forever. Also I finished Island of the Aunts the other day.


----------



## Ramsie

I've taken a break from reading everything I need to for school and such and just decided to read _Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist_. I've read it before and liked it. It's just as good the second time.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Re-reading Wicked by Gregory MacGuire.


----------



## Negrek

opaltiger said:


> Read _The Gunslinger_ in one sitting early this morning. It was... not what I expected.
> 
> Now I am between books again.


Just out of curiosity, what did you think of it? The fact that you finished it in one sitting would seem to indicate that you at least found it to be a page-turner, but I'm not sure if "not what you expected" is good or bad.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Do web serials/ webcomics count? Because if so Im currently reading Tales of MU, Dead End Streets, The Pheonix Requiem, and The Meek.


----------



## Rwr4539

Currently reading Brave New World by Aldous Huxley.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

So, right now I'm reading Faeries of Dreamdark: Blackbringer by Laini Taylor, Eclipse by Stephenie Meyer, and Inkspell by Cornelia Funke. Inkspell I'm not _really_ reading right now; it's sitting on my bookshelf with a bookmark in it, pretty much untouched since I got hooked on Blackbringer and Eclipse. xD But it won't be hard to get back into it.

And I still have a humongous to-read list, including but not limited to: 

-The Warrior Heir by Cinda Williams Chima
-Above the Veil by Garth Nix (plus sequels)
-Among the Betrayed by Margarette Peterson Haddix (plus sequels)
-Snakecharm by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes _(plus sequels)_
-Long Shadows by Erin Hunter
-Brisingr by Christopher Paolini


----------



## Dannichu

Dead Beat by Val McDermid. Watching Murder in Suburbia has put me in such a murder mystery mood :D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Right now, I'm expected to get a book called "The Gun Seller" from my cousin. He said the author's really good. Never heard of the book or the authour, but I just wanna see what I get, I s'pose.


----------



## Dannichu

> He said the author's really good. Never heard of the book or the authour


YES YOU HAVE. The Gun Seller's by Hugh Laurie, a.k.a House! :O

It's a really good book, trust me :3


----------



## Evolutionary

Attempting to READ Twilight(oh the horror) to see if it's as bad as everyone says it is, so far it is not pleasing me the slightest.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i'm reading a clockwork orange again. the first two chapters were kind of a struggle, but moreso because i was surprised i remembered so much after putting it down four months ago.

out of curiosity, has anyone here read the picture of dorian gray? was it any good? i'm wondering if i should read oscar wilde's works.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

foreign contaminant said:


> out of curiosity, has anyone here read the picture of dorian gray? was it any good? i'm wondering if i should read oscar wilde's works.


yes, yes and yes
most definitely. I'm a huge fan of everything Wilde.


----------



## Bombsii

I'm reading Lost Souls by Joseph Lidster. Not exactly a unique title but hey.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished a clockwork orange during second block today. (and when second block started i was only fifty pages in. i'm surprised i could read that much in ninety minutes!)

my english teacher is letting me borrow the importance of being earnest by oscar wilde, so that'll probably last me through tonight.


----------



## IcySapphire

Dragonlance: Dragons of Autumn Twilight-a classic if you like D&D style fantasy stories (but there was enough background for me, a non-tabletop player, to understand the world and the beings in it)


----------



## Bombsii

I ditched Lost Souls after a completely fucked up finale.

I'm reading Torchwood: Skypoint

Why? I dunno.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Dannichu said:


> YES YOU HAVE. The Gun Seller's by Hugh Laurie, a.k.a House! :O
> 
> It's a really good book, trust me :3


No WONDER he kept asking me about the book everytime I watched an episode! *facepalms for not figuring it out*
I'm getting it at around the end of the month. Meanwhile, I am  reading these three books:
Re-reading Martyn Pig by Kevin Brooks
A High Wind In Jamaica by Richard Hughes
The Death of Jericho by Colin Dexter.


----------



## foreign contaminant

foreign contaminant said:


> my english teacher is letting me borrow the importance of being earnest by oscar wilde, so that'll probably last me through tonight.


i finished it about 45 minutes ago. nice characters, cool ending, totally unexpected, i enjoyed it more than i expected. i'll definitely go out and buy the picture of dorian gray in the future.

but for now, i have j.d. salinger's franny and zooey waiting for me on the shelf.


----------



## Diz

I just finished Stephanie Meyer's _The Host_ its good


----------



## Rwr4539

My Balls.

No seriously, I'm reading a manga called My Balls.


----------



## foreign contaminant

foreign contaminant said:


> but for now, i have j.d. salinger's franny and zooey waiting for me on the shelf.


i finished it ten minutes ago. it was okay; the dialogue was really fun to read, but their discussions got a bit too lengthy for my liking. they started to remind me way too much of ayn rand as they appeared more often. maybe i'll read it again.

i'll probably start economics in one lesson later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Old Catch

I'm rereading Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy. :D I love it.


----------



## Ruby

foreign contaminant said:


> but for now, i have j.d. salinger's franny and zooey waiting for me on the shelf.


You are not reading this _before_ reading The Catcher in the Rye, are you?


----------



## foreign contaminant

Ruby said:


> You are not reading this _before_ reading The Catcher in the Rye, are you?


no; i read that last spring. i think i know what you're getting at, though. (probably not.)

since i posted last, i skipped out on that economics book for later, read the bell jar, and started cat on a hot tin roof again.


----------



## Darksong

Naruto manga. Number 35. I was looking for the chakra natures :D

I think it's good, but number 36 is _saaad_ D:

Oh yeah, it's by Masashi Kishimoto.


----------



## Diz

The Seventh Tower: Book 1 The Fall

It's by Garth Nix.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished cat on a hot tin roof and started walden, by henry david thoreau. i read half of it yesterday.


----------



## Ruby

foreign contaminant said:


> no; i read that last spring. i think i know what you're getting at, though. (probably not.)


What I was getting at was that Catcher is his most famous work - it is much better known than Franny, and it seemed strange that someone should read Franny first.


----------



## Dannichu

Recently I've been dipping into Branded by Alissa Quart, which is a non-fiction book about brands, labels and marketing, especially that aimed at teenagers. It's very eye-opening.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Harry potter and the goblet of fire,Book 4


----------



## foreign contaminant

Ruby said:


> What I was getting at was that Catcher is his most famous work - it is much better known than Franny, and it seemed strange that someone should read Franny first.


i thought it had something to do with the fact that one of the glass siblings claimed they wrote catcher in the rye. :x

i have <60 pages left of walden. i might go finish it now before my mind shuts off.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

eeee foreign contaminant, i knew you'd like wilde's works. i mean you seem to have good taste and wilde is awesome so yeah

Anyway, I finished The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas by John Boyne and it has one of the saddest endings I've read yet. It is very good and I reccomend it and I'll definitely be watching out for the film.
I started Talking With Serial Killers (Christopher Berry-Dee), which is pretty much exactly what the title indicates. It's been very interesting so-far.
I also started One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (Ken Kesey) and I'm enjoying it very much, though I'm only on page thrity-three or so.
And and and I'm also very slowly reading Notre-Dame des Fleurs. It's hard to read because Jean Genet uses a lot of metaphores and he makes it quite hard to understand where the action's taking place or what's actually going on. It's very poetic. It also slapped me in the face with a gay sex moment, but it was told so poetically I only really grasped what was happening like half a page later, haha. I really wasn't expecting it because I borrowed the book from the school library.


----------



## Mr. Person

A nonfiction book that has to do with how fat people are really unheathly


----------



## foreign contaminant

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> eeee foreign contaminant, i knew you'd like wilde's works. i mean you seem to have good taste and wilde is awesome so yeah


yeah, i was planning on waiting until after i finished my "queue" to read wilde; but then i finished a clockwork orange in english a little early and had nothing to do, and the importance of being earnest was lying around, and i decided i might as well read it, and yeah, it was great. i found "the nightingale and the rose" within the same text and read that; i enjoyed that a bit as well. my english teacher and i had a mini discussion about the play in between classes and she seemed to enjoy it a lot also.

as for what i am reading, i finished walden last night. it was not really my thing; it's the first book i read this year that i didn't find a lot to like about it. i'm reading i, robot right now and, unfortunately, i think i'm having the same problem.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ..One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest..


this is next in my "queue," actually. i've been kind of excited about it for a while.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Oh, The Nightingale and the Rose is lovely. I think all of Oscar Wilde's children's stories are wonderful, and even as a, well, non-child I love reading them. The Happy Prince and The Remarkable Rocket are nice as well.
I have to admit that although I'm a huge Wilde fan I still haven't read Lady Windermere's Fan, Salome or De Profundis, but I'll get round to that once I finish all the other books.
I'd probably read them faster if they weren't all in one huge volume I fell in love with. Buying it lead to a very nice discussion with the man at the till about Wilde and his works actually, which was a lot of fun.

Cuckoo's Nest is great, I'm sure you'll like it. I don't know whether you've seen the film yet (I reccomend it, Jack Nicholson is amazing as McMurphy, but that's a given), but I had watched it before starting the novel and I was quite surprised to find out the story's told through Chief's eyes.
It's a bit racist round the edges but it's still very enjoyable.


----------



## Munchkin

_Ditto_ said:


> The Seventh Tower: Book 1 The Fall
> 
> It's by Garth Nix.


Garth Nix? Hmm, I'm thinking of Grim Tuesday now. I have Grim Tuesday; it's the only one of the series that I own, but I like it =]

Actually, lately, I've been reading nothing but the Warriors series by Erin Hunter. Seriously, I mean _nothing_ but Warriors. I've recently purchased Cats of the Clans and have already read it three times =]


----------



## Lupine Volt

The Colour of Magic and The Light Fantastic by Terry Pratchet


----------



## Ninjabait

Echo Burning by Lee Child is what I'm reading currently. Pretty good book, too bad I couldn't get the third book, Tripwire. Or Running Blind.

:|


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Updates! =D Faeries of Dreamdark: Blackbringer by Laini Taylor was _amazing_. I love it, and I'm totally going to read Silksinger when it comes out.

Now I'm reading The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold as part of a reading group that myself and a couple of friends have started. I'm also still reading Inkspell by Cornelia Funke.

And my up-to-date to-read list...

-Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyers
-The Warrior Heir by Cinda Williams Chima
-Above the Veil by Garth Nix (plus sequels)
-Among the Betrayed by Margarette Peterson Haddix (plus sequels)
-Snakecharm by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes _(plus sequels)_
-Long Shadows by Erin Hunter
-Brisingr by Christopher Paolini

...Why is this list not going down even though I'm reading a lot lately...? xD;


----------



## foreign contaminant

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Updates! =D Faeries of Dreamdark: Blackbringer by Laini Taylor was _amazing_. I love it, and I'm totally going to read Silksinger when it comes out.
> 
> Now I'm reading The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold as part of a reading group that myself and a couple of friends have started. I'm also still reading Inkspell by Cornelia Funke.
> 
> And my up-to-date to-read list...
> 
> -Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyers
> -The Warrior Heir by Cinda Williams Chima
> -Above the Veil by Garth Nix (plus sequels)
> -Among the Betrayed by Margarette Peterson Haddix (plus sequels)
> -Snakecharm by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes _(plus sequels)_
> -Long Shadows by Erin Hunter
> -Brisingr by Christopher Paolini
> 
> ...Why is this list not going down even though I'm reading a lot lately...? xD;


i know how it feels; i read nine books last month and it still feels like my stack is not getting any smaller.

anyway, i started one flew over the cuckoo's nest last night. i had to reread the first seventy pages over again so i had a better idea of what was going on; now i know for sure what the characters are doing. i think i'll like this book.

edit: oh, and though i am sure those of us that must take the SAT for college are in the minority, but if you have read any of these books, what's your average score? for me, though naked lunch is sadly not among their ranks, mine would be around 1050-1100; the bell jar was the last book among those that i enjoyed.


----------



## opaltiger

foreign contaminant said:


> edit: oh, and though i am sure those of us that must take the SAT for college are in the minority, but if you have read any of these books, what's your average score? for me, though naked lunch is sadly not among their ranks, mine would be around 1050-1100; the bell jar was the last book among those that i enjoyed.


... why on earth is Lolita categorised as erotica?


----------



## Dannichu

I'm a moron and don't understand that chart in the slightest. Explain the scoring thing to me, please?

And, opal, loads of those books fall into more than one category; Running with Scissors and The Color Purple are both autobiographical, but are classed as Dystopian and "African American" respectively. I'd have put Life of Pi firmly in the "Contemporary Literature" category, and I'd love to know why Jane Eyre and Wuthering Heights are Classics, but Pride and Prejudice is only worthy of Chick Lit.


----------



## opaltiger

Dannichu said:


> I'm a moron and don't understand that chart in the slightest. Explain the scoring thing to me, please?


yeah I have no idea what is up with it either



> And, opal, loads of those books fall into more than one category; Running with Scissors and The Color Purple are both autobiographical, but are classed as Dystopian and "African American" respectively. I'd have put Life of Pi firmly in the "Contemporary Literature" category, and I'd love to know why Jane Eyre and Wuthering Heights are Classics, but Pride and Prejudice is only worthy of Chick Lit.


none of those are as ridiculous as calling Lolita erotica, though :(


----------



## foreign contaminant

Dannichu said:


> I'm a moron and don't understand that chart in the slightest. Explain the scoring thing to me, please?


an SAT is scored between 600 and 2400 points and is divided into three sections: math, writing, and reading. why the chart stops in the 1400s, i don't know. then again, they only added the writing in 2006; there might be some college students who didn't have a writing portion on their SAT still. anyway, an 800 means a relatively low score, while a 1400 (out of 1600 i guess) would be a pretty high one.

i can't speak for lolita as erotica. i know that it involves a sexual relationship between a man and a twelve-year-old girl, but i am sure there is more to it than that. i have it on my shelf to read; unfortunately, i have six more books to read before i get to it.


----------



## nastypass

Currently reading Gorky Park by Martin Cruz Smith.  Next in my queue are Trinity and 2001: A Space Odyssey, by Leon Uris and Arthur C. Clarke, respectively.


----------



## Taliax

_Mossflower_, by Brian Jacques.


----------



## Butterfree

The Selfish Gene by Richard Dawkins. It is very enlightening; it might be my favorite of his books now. Or perhaps after The Ancestor's Tale, if only because there was so _much_ in the latter.


----------



## #1 bro

The 48 Laws of Power

hehehe it's this book that this communist kid at my school told me about. it tells you all about how to be powerful


----------



## Abwayax

whut

that chart's just fucked up, fucking Harry Potter of all things is higher than Fahrenheit 451, A Separate Peace, and _Hamlet_? The Giver (a story I read in 7th grade, and even then it was piss easy to understand) scores higher than Wuthering Heights (12th grade reading material that I have difficulty understanding, and given that I got a 730 in SAT reading that says something)

Not to mention it's repetitive in some areas (you can find "The Bible" scored at 1050 and then "The Holy Bible" scored at 900; "Hamlet" is between 1000 and 1050 but "Shakespeare" is between 1050 and 1150; and there's probably more than that but I don't care to look)

And finally, "I Dont [_sic_] Read" means you would score 950. True, if you didn't read you probably don't have any hope of scoring high on any test; but then they rate F451 (a good book, in my humble opinion) _under_ that.

Well, huh. Maybe if I didn't read F451 I would have gotten a perfect SAT score. Damn you, Bradbury!


----------



## #1 bro

oh man, is this the same guy that did Music That Makes You Dumb?

Sufjan Stevens was the highest... and Lil Wayne was the lowest.


----------



## opaltiger

Butterfree said:


> The Selfish Gene by Richard Dawkins. It is very enlightening; it might be my favorite of his books now. Or perhaps after The Ancestor's Tale, if only because there was so _much_ in the latter.


yeah, Ancestor's Tale is what I tell people if they ask me for the one Dawkins book they should read, just because it covers so many fascinating things.


----------



## foreign contaminant

Zeta Reticuli said:


> oh man, is this the same guy that did Music That Makes You Dumb?
> 
> Sufjan Stevens was the highest... and Lil Wayne was the lowest.


yeah, it's the same guy. i think he did this one first.

onto reading, i finished one flew over the cuckoo's nest in the morning after a physics test. i thought the ending was kind of shocking!

i will probably start cat's cradle tonight.


----------



## Dannichu

I'm on part 3 of the V for Vendetta graphic novel and I absolutely _love _it. The film adaptation is one of my all-time favourite movies, so I was expecting it to be good but it's just _fantastic_. 
And I wish they hadn't taken out all the cool references to things in the movie; I was absolutely thrilled by V reading Enid Blyton's Magic Faraway Tree, and the Botanist-Doctor-lady discussing Milgram's obedience to authority study.
The film _does _have considerably more Stephen Fry, though. Swings and roundabouts, I guess.


----------



## Bombsii

Since i've been grounded i've been stuck with books, damn good ones too.

Torchwood: Skypoint 

Corner of the Eye by Steven Moffat

The Great Space Opera

Darren Shan: Cirque du Freak, Trials of Death & Wolf Island


----------



## silverfur

OH I just started reading the pendragon series!


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished cat's cradle and started a scanner darkly. i decided that i wanted to restart it. i love philip k. dick's prose, but i can't say that i know as much of what's going on as i should.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Equal Rites by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Finished Duma Key on Friday, it's really cool. I'll efinitely be reading more Stephen King than I have up till now.
Bought and finished The Boy in the Dress on Saturday. It was really cute and pretty funny, I liked it. Was expecting worse since it's written by David Walliams :v
Trying to finish Talking With Serial Killers before continuing with Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## Diz

Doomwyte Brian Jacques

Pretty dogone awesome...He's getting old though


----------



## foreign contaminant

foreign contaminant said:


> i finished cat's cradle and started a scanner darkly. i decided that i wanted to restart it. i love philip k. dick's prose, but i can't say that i know as much of what's going on as i should.


i finished a scanner darkly. i really liked it.

the atrocity exhibition is what i'm reading now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Okay, I'm nearly done with Talking with Serial Killers and so I'll be able to completly focus on One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest soon. After I'm done with that I'll probably read A Perfect Waiter (Alain Claude Sulzer) and The World of Jeeves (P.G. Wodehouse). I  bought both books today.
Yes, even knowing I still had one and a half book left.
I just can't resiiiist


----------



## Coloursfall

I'm attempting to read _Through the Looking Glass_, _Breakfast of Champions_, AND _The Freedom Writer's Diary_ at the same time right now, heh.

_Breakfast of Champions_ is freaking _confusing.  _


----------



## Tailsy

... And That's When It Fell Off In My Hand by Louise Rennison. I'm such a book snob, obviously. P:


----------



## Keta

Just finished Proven Guilty by Jim Butcher- now bored out of my mind, but somewhat satisfied.

Going to start Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Bombsii

We're reading The Merchant of Venice in school but i'm reading "and everybody lived" by steven richards.


----------



## Anche

Charles Dickens- Oliver Twist

almost finished too :)


----------



## Diz

We're reading _To Kill a Mockingbird _in English

I also got _Inkdeath _for my birthday.


----------



## Bombsii

Image of the Invincible by Alex Reynolds & Sleeper by James Moran.

Sleeper has given me nightmares. I'm on the bit where they activate the sleeper agents and Jack is stabbed by Dyfred Potter as a sleeper.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

_Ditto_ said:


> We're reading _To Kill a Mockingbird _in English.


Awesome book alert.

I just finished reading A Perfect Waiter and Christ, it's powerful and beautifully written (the bits where Erneste stands in the corridor of his apartment building crying after he receives Jakob's second letter and the whole two pages of him getting beaten up nearly made me cry) but it's _so depressing_. Fuck Jakob and Klinger forever.
The ending took me completely by surprise, too. It's a beautiful book and I really wonder why it hasn't been publicized more.
YOU SHOULD ALL READ IT despite the gay content.


----------



## Ramsie

I'm reading _Paper Towns_ again. I'm trying to read all of the books I checked out from the library before I get new ones. I have to read _The Poisonwood Bible_ for English. It's interesting, but not what I'm in the mood for. Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Taliax

I'm reading _Mariel of Redwall_ by Brian Jacques. I'm too lazy to describe it, but all the Redwall books are awesome so far. This is the 4th one.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Reading my Jeeves & Wooster omnibus by P.G. Wodehouse.
Why had I never read this before it is _mega-awesome_


----------



## Dannichu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> YOU SHOULD ALL READ IT despite the gay content.


Pssh; gay content's not a warning, it's an advertisment!

I'm researching for three essays at the moment, so if I made a list of "stuff I'm reading", it'd be really long, boring and have lots of "globalisation" in.


----------



## opaltiger

Dannichu said:


> Pssh; gay content's not a warning, it's an advertisment!
> 
> I'm researching for three essays at the moment, so if I made a list of "stuff I'm reading", it'd be really long, boring and have lots of "globalisation" in.


Globalisation? Not so bad. Last time I visited my sister her room was full of books on the holocaust and genocide in general. Lovely class, that was.


----------



## Ramsie

I'm still reading _The Poisonwood Bible_ because I only read it at school. I finished _Paper Towns_ yesterday and have started _Boys Adrift_. It's about the generation of unmotivated and underachieving and young men and what you can do help. The boys they talk about remind me of people I know in school. 

Also, I have an essay and speech to write and a test coming up so I'm doing a lot of reading for those.


----------



## FerrousLucario

In school, I'm reading Frankenstein (personally, it kinda bores me) for English class.

By myself, I got Watership Down from the local library. Great story, let me tell you. ... Even though I'm not even halfway dooone. I forgot when it was due. Hopefully not too soon. I'm still on page 178 of almost 500. I'll probably watch the movie afterwards.

I think it might become my favorite; above To Kill a Mockingbird and (The) Outsiders. (lawl that book ... DON'T DO IT, JOHNNY)

Edit: Watership Down - Richard Adams
The Outsiders - S.E. Hinton

I also tried to read Howl's Moving Castle a few months ago, but I fell behind and hit the due date anyway.


----------



## Minish

Finished all my non-fictiony stuff on godless morality, pessimism and religion and although I loved them and they were very interesting... I'm happy to get back into my fiction reading routine.

Rereading the brilliant Noughts and Crosses series, now on Checkmate (Malorie Blackman).


----------



## Dannichu

I lovelovelove Malorie Blackman <3

I'm finally reading Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe, which I've been wanting to read for absolutely ages. I borrowed it off my friend and it's absolutely brilliant thus far.


----------



## Bombsii

I'm rereading the Saga of Darren Shan series. I read through books too fast so i'll have all 12 books done in a week most likely. I'm currently on The Vampire's Assistant & Tunnels of Blood, 2 of my favourites from the series. Also i'm still reading Sleeper. (Damn its fucking awesome.) and reading Skypoint occasionally.


----------



## foreign contaminant

foreign contaminant said:


> the atrocity exhibition is what i'm reading now.


i finally finished it. i didn't know what happened some of the time, but i really liked it. especially with the annotations; who knew that the republican party would use a chapter describing ronald reagan's sexuality to enhance his subliminal appeal in the 1980 election?

i also read of mice and men by john steinbeck in the meantime. it was kind of a lazy read, but it was enjoyable regardless.

i will start kerouac's on the road tomorrow. hopefully i will read pretty far in it; my history teacher wanted me to read it before he talked about beats in class and i really want to meet that goal.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

The fifth book of the Ranger's Apprentice series. I heard they were out up to the 7th book, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Taliax

_Salamandastron_, fifth book in the Redwall series. I'm having a race with a kid at school to see who can finish the series fastest, but I'm losing. D:


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished on the road. it was really good; i recommend it to anyone wanting something kind of journey-ish. it reminded me of the breakfast club in a way; while it probably wouldn't mean much if you took it at face value, like the kids in there did at first, if you gave it a chance, it could have a big impact.

edit: oh, i started perfect from now on today. it was mostly just some guy nerding out about indie rock; it's good.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

The His Dark Materials trilogy by Philip Pullman is _really_ good. I've read the first two books, _The Golden Compass_ and _The Subtle Knife_, and have started _The Amber Spyglass_.

Also The Mortal Instruments by Cassandra Clare is definitely worth checking out. I've read _City of Bones_ and _City of Ashes_ and can't wait to read _City of Glass_.


----------



## opaltiger

Finally getting around to Brave New World.

Then I've to read The Handmaid's Tale for school, which I'm quite looking forward to.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

Pack Animals- peter Angheldes


----------



## foreign contaminant

i think i will start the crying of lot 49 later today.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I don't really know what to read right now because I bought a lot of books in a short amount of time. I read about three Jeeves stories per day, but I'm trying to pick a longer novel to read inbetween the Jeeveses. 
I've got 1984 (George Orwell), Room With a View (E.M. Forster), Lolita (Vladimir Nabokov), Notre-Dame Des Fleurs (Jean Genet), The Surprising Adventures of Baron Munchausen, Moab is my Washpot and The Liar (both Stephen Fry).

I think I'll start with 1984, then go on to Room With a View, the Stephen Fry novels, Notre-Dame, Lolita and Munchausen. So hard to choose though uggh


----------



## Pook

Romeo and Juliet, William Shakespeare.


----------



## Roof

I LOVED Percy Jackson and the Olympians AWESOME BOOKS!!!!


----------



## Espeonrules

Oh I just love reading books. You can just consider me a bookworm. :P

Right now, I'm reading Black Beauty by Anna Sewell for the second time. It's a great book, and really shows how cruelly horses were treated back then.

Hopefully in the future I plan to get the third book in the Twilight series, Eclipse, by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## Lupine Volt

The Freedom Writers Diary- Based on a true story. *And it is awesome.*


----------



## Slartibartfast

Let's see...
_Romeo and Juliet_ by Shakespeare
_Fantastic Voyage II: Destination Brain_ by Isaac Asimov
_Lord of the Rings_ by J. R. R. Tolkein
_The King of Attolia_ by Megan Whalen Turner
_Wintersmith_ by Terry Pratchett
...and that's it for the moment. I have a hard time focusing on just one book at a time, and I read quickly enough that if I want a book to last any time at all, I have to read multiple books at a time.


----------



## Diz

Thirsty by M.T. Anderson


----------



## foreign contaminant

i am reading breakfast of champions by vonnegut right now.

it's a really weird story. i am interested in finishing it, nonetheless.


----------



## Minish

_The Host_ by Stephenie Meyer at the moment. Yes, I know, it's _her_ and I do feel quite embarrassed reading it in broad public sometimes but hey, it's actually kind of good. Which is probably why it hasn't got a lot of attention. Very original idea, seems like a different writer. Maybe she hired somebody else to write it...

After that I'll be reading _Daggerspell_ by Katharine Kerr~ :3


----------



## foreign contaminant

i am reading lolita now.

this book is so surprising. it has kept me guessing from page one! i _really_ like it.


----------



## Dannichu

At the moment, I'm reading Stephen King's Misery during the day, and The Five People You Meet in Heaven (by Mitch Albom) in the evenings.

The reasoning being, of course, if I read SK before bed, I'll get terrible nightmares D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

foreign contaminant said:


> i am reading lolita now.
> 
> this book is so surprising. it has kept me guessing from page one! i _really_ like it.


Oh, I'll be reading that one soon, good to know it's so enticing.

Finished 1984 a couple of days ago (so great) and am now slowly going through Niccolò Machiavelli's The Prince.
My history teacher told me to since I want to study history in university and this is apparently a good work to have read. It's very interesting but I can't seem to be able to stomach more than about ten pages at a time. The book's about 70 pages long and I'm only on 26.
Sucks man.


----------



## spaekle

Ralph Waldo Emerson - _Nature_

Emerson is a pretty cool guy. Been meaning to read this for a while. :V 

I also just finished reading _The Kite Runner_ for school.


----------



## Diz

The Prisoner of Azkaban J. K. Rowling


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

The Communist Manifesto by Marx and Engels.
It's alright. I mean I'm only on page 7 but it's cool so-far.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished lolita. i had to put it down for a week; last week was fairly turbulent, in terms of personal issues, turbulent enough for me to not feel compelled to read anything. as a result, i did not know for sure why humbert was doing what he was doing for twenty or so pages. after i got the hang of it again, it mostly returned to its former glory. in the end, it was probably the second great book i've read all year - the first being on the road - though i probably would have enjoyed it more had last week just not happened.

edit: oh, i saw the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya - the light novel - for eight bucks yesterday and snapped it up. i should start that tonight before i have to read my next book for english.


----------



## Diz

We are reading the Diary of Anne Frank in English, it's okay. I am re-reading the Harry Potter Series, I'm on the Goblet of Fire, and I'm also working on Across Five Aprils for my AP English class next year. It and The Adventures of Huck Finn are our summer reading for that class.


----------



## Flora

Well, we just finished reading _To Kill a Mockingbird_ in english; pretty good.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i'm probably going to double up allen ginsberg's howl and henrik ibsen's ghosts this weekend.


----------



## Diz

We read that before Diary of Anne Frank! To Kill a Mocking Bird, that is. The first chapter, when she describes Maycomb, is my favorite. So very descriptive...


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch

My friend insists I read a girly book called The Other Boleyn Girl, which is about a bunch of people having sex. @_@

Oh, it's by Philippa Gregory, by the way.


----------



## Autumn

Flora and Ashes said:


> Well, we just finished reading _To Kill a Mockingbird_ in english; pretty good.


I _adore_ To Kill a Mockingbird. <333


----------



## foreign contaminant

i'm reading ghosts now. i'll read howl again soon, when i have quiet space.


----------



## Diz

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix...and I think we all know who wrote that.


----------



## Espeon

All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriot.


----------



## nyuu

Just finished reading Going Postal. Not sure what I'm going to read next. Also, practicing typing with my eyes closed.


----------



## The Suicune

Flora and Ashes said:


> Well, we just finished reading _To Kill a Mockingbird_ in english; pretty good.


I was never able to read that book until I watched the film.

When I first tried I found it extremely boring and hard to get stuck into, but I watched the film, which I think is one of the best films ever, and I sped through the book. It's pretty amazing I'd say, one of my favourites :)


I'm reading Airman by Eoin Colfer by force from the school, it's good I guess. A little slow and tedious, but overall quite good :)


----------



## Bombsii

Dark Calling- Darren Shan





It was extremely dull and talkative in the opening half but now it has turned into one of my favourite books. This looks to be one hell of a finale. :D


----------



## foreign contaminant

i'm reading underground by haruki murakami right now.


----------



## opaltiger

foreign contaminant said:


> i'm reading underground by haruki murakami right now.


oh my god someone else on this forum reads murakami thank you


----------



## foreign contaminant

opaltiger said:


> oh my god someone else on this forum reads murakami thank you


i have the wind-up bird chronicle on my shelf waiting for me to read it right now. it's not at the top, but i'm officially excited to read it now.


----------



## Salazard

The Other Wind - Ursula Le Guin 

Earthsea FTW!


----------



## Diz

The Half-Blood Prince J. K. Rowling


----------



## soothsayer54321

Johnny Got His Gun - Dalton Trumbo


----------



## Coloursfall

_Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal - Christopher Moore_

This book is hilarious.  Go read it~


----------



## foreign contaminant

now i'm reading either the crying of lot 49 or invitation to a beheading, whatever i decide to read next.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I read too many books at one time :P

Darkwing by Kenneth Oppel
A Wrinkle in Time by Madeline L'engle (again)
The Last Olympian by Rick Riordan
Sunrise by Erin Hunter


----------



## Diz

Across five Aprils for honors English next year.


----------



## Taliax

^I absolutely HATED that book. D: I'm actually not reading anything ATM, surprisingly.


----------



## Diz

Its very descriptive, but the first 20 pages were really slow.

We also have to read the adventures of huck finn


----------



## Taliax

The slowness is what kills me.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Catch-22 

Because I _finally_ found it at the library.


----------



## foreign contaminant

Crazy Linoone said:


> Catch-22
> 
> Because I _finally_ found it at the library.


tell me how it is. it's one of the books on my shelf i have not yet read.

i decided on the crying of lot 49. i don't get what's going on; thomas pynchon is too good at writing. that, and i've only tried to read it in places where it's hard to concentrate on a book.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I finished Lolita last night. It is absolutely fabulous and I've been reccomending it to everyone ever. I have such mixed feelings for Humbert Humbert.
I love Nabokov's style. Definitely need to read more of him in the future.

Gonna start Moab is my Washpot by Stephen Fry. It can't be anything but awesome.


----------



## Ramsie

_Ditto_ said:


> Its very descriptive, but the first 20 pages were really slow.
> 
> We also have to read the adventures of huck finn


I have to read Huck Finn too. In addition to Kindred (which I'm currently reading) and Kaffir Boy.


----------



## Dave Strider

_M is for Magic - Neil Gaiman
The Riddle ~ Alison Croggon
The Art of Destruction ~ Stephanie Cole
Wishing Well ~ Trevor Baxendale
Cosmic ~ Frank Cottrell Boyce _
The last one is For Carnegie Book Award


----------



## Bombsii

DarkArmour said:


> Dark Calling- Darren Shan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was extremely dull and talkative in the opening half but now it has turned into one of my favourite books. This looks to be one hell of a finale. :D


Wrong. I've completed the entire book now and its horribly bad. Was the fight supposed to be epic and important? Bec's been captured by Lord Loss, Meera & Juni died, Dervish is falling apart, the shadow has been temporally killed, the ark & the sky demons, ATLANTIS? A SPACESHIP? In retrospect this book isn't quite that good, characters are running off, getting killed without any time to care about them, they should've finished on the 6th book, that was an epic enough conclusion. If Grubbs doesn't get to fight Lord Loss once in this finale Darky's gonna be majorly unimpressed.On the other hand, Kernel is still definitely my favourite narrator. 

I think its about time I read the Saga series again.

Anyone want to agree/disagree?


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer

I'm trying to find one I can really get into. I read _Impulse_ by Ellen Hopkins last night. Six hundred and sixty-six pages of WOW.

I'm reading _Angels & Demons_ by Dan Brown now.


----------



## nyuu

Finished Fool Moon. Now reading Monstrous Regiment


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished the crying of lot 49. i didn't get anything out of it, probably because i read it in places where i couldn't concentrate on books.

i'm going to start thus spoke zarathustra tonight. i've had enough fiction for a little while.. with things going on at home, i can use something different.


----------



## spaekle

John Connolly - _The Book of Lost Things_

'Tis one of my summer reading books! :V


----------



## Diz

I just finished _The_ _House of the_ _Scorpion_


----------



## nyuu

Grave Peril, Arthas, On Truth, The Plague


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Finished Stephen Fry's Moab is my Washpot. IT IS SO ENDEARING i want a sequel so bad. I mean he's around fifty now so he's had a lot more going on in his life.
Gonna start reading Tribes of Britain after the exams and Medieval Russia (980 - 1584) after that.


----------



## Diz

The Sword of Waters, the second in a series titled The Shield, Sword and Crown by Hilari Bell


----------



## opaltiger

_Watchmen_, by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons. I am just getting into graphic novels (read _V for Vendetta_ last week which was both awesome and scarily relevant), and it is pretty cool.

Also before that it was _Dragonfly Falling_ by Adrian Tchaikovsky, which is book two of a pretty unknown steampunkish trilogy that I would recommend to anyone sick of generic fantasy.


----------



## Dannichu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Finished Stephen Fry's Moab is my Washpot. IT IS SO ENDEARING i want a sequel so bad. I mean he's around fifty now so he's had a lot more going on in his life.


Seconded. FRY ARE YOU LISTENING? 
I really adore Fry's books. I hate that man for being so good at bloody everything )<



opaltiger said:


> (read _V for Vendetta_ last week which was both awesome and scarily relevant)


Oh my god, I _know_. o.o (re the relevence)
(also, I'm still gutted they cut the discussion about Milgram's study of obedience and all the references to the Magic Faraway Tree out of the film version)

I'm still revising my face off and don't have time for much book-reading, but I think I'm gonna read The Almost Moon on the trip back to Devonland when my exams are over.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Wow, first time I've posted here. Um, Angels and Demons, by Dan Brown. Partly because I expect it's a good book and partly because I want to be able to see how many changes there are from book to film.

Oh yeah STEPHEN FRY FTW.


----------



## Mhaladie

I really need to read V for Vendetta and especially Watchmen.

Right now the book I'm reading most consistently is _The Millennium Problems_ by Keith Devlin. Yes I read books about math don't judge me~


----------



## Diz

The _On The Run _series by Gordon Korman currently on book 1, _Chasing the Falconers_


----------



## Claudster

Just finished reading No Child's Game Reality TV 2083. I don't remember
The author but it was really good.

Currently reading...Nothing really. I am still looking for someting.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i just read a book, closer, by dennis cooper. it was pretty good; the abundance of sex scenes made it more than a little unsettling, though. but i recommend it.

i'll probably start frankenstein in the next few days. yay, summer reading..


----------



## Espeonrules

*Currently Reading:* _Pitch Black_
*Author:* Melody Carlson
*Status:* Almost done with it; it's been a great book

*Synopsis:* A 17 year-old girl named Morgan is so devastated by her best friend Jason's death she joins a suicide pact with two friends and nearly kills herself. She has a crappy life in general and she decided life isn't worth living.....


----------



## Aobaru

Kai said:


> Um, Angels and Demons, by Dan Brown. Partly because I expect it's a good book and partly because I want to be able to see how many changes there are from book to film.


Heh, I just finished it. It's great >D The film, I hear, deviates quite a bit from the book.

Oh, and I'm reading _The Age of Reason_ by Thomas Paine, too. Blasting Christianity with logic is fun :3


----------



## opaltiger

_The Neverending Story,_ Michael Ende. Slovenian translation (I don't think I could ever read it in English).

eta: noooo dan brown stop :(((


----------



## Espeon

Espeonrules said:


> *Currently Reading:* _Pitch Black_
> *Author:* Melody Carlson
> *Status:* Almost done with it; it's been a great book
> 
> *Synopsis:* A 17 year-old girl named Morgan is so devastated by her best friend Jason's death she joins a suicide pact with two friends and nearly kills herself. She has a crappy life in general and she decided life isn't worth living.....


This sounds worth a read. :/
Very happy and sounds like there's a lot of plot involved.


----------



## Diz

umm, Mister Pip, by this guy from New Zealand. 

A 14 year old girl grows up on an island in the south Pacific, during what I think is the Vietnam war (the book doesn't really say) and because of the war, all but one of the white people have left the island (which is now blockaded). Because they don't have teachers, the last white person decides to try and teach the children, by reading Great Expectations by Charles Dickens to them. I really want to read Great Expectations now. 

I still have to read Across Five Aprils and The Adventures of Huck Finn for English class next year.


----------



## nyuu

-Genki I
-A jp->en+en->jp dictionary
-Kana and Kanji (because there are a lot of kanji)


----------



## Diz

I just finished Chasing the Falconers book two.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Brisingr by Christopher Paolini.  The 700-something page should keep me going till school's back on session.


----------



## Tigerclaw

The last book I read was
The Tale of Desperaux by Kate Dimacillo ( at least I think thats how her name is spelled)
Its a great book.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

ughhh I wanna read my huge Sherlock Holmes anthology but I can't until I've finished the two other books I have before it. I'VE GOT A TIGHT READING SCHEDULE HERE ):>


----------



## Butterfree

I'm reading _The Extended Phenotype_ by Richard Dawkins. I am amused by (and in agreement with) the review blurb from the back that says "Dawkins is quite incapable of being boring."

Right now he's talking about slaving ants and hybrid frogs. As always, it is _fascinating_.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Oh boy. I'm currently reading a lot. xD I can never read just one book, or resist a new book that looks good, even if I'm already reading a lot...

- Inkdeath by Cornelia Funke
- His Magesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik
- In Cold Blood by Truman Capote
- What They Always Tell Us by Martin Wilson
- Warriors The Power of Three: Sunrise by Erin Hunter

...Phew, that's a lot of books... xD; I was also reading Blood and Iron by Elizabeth Bear, but I decided to put this one off to the side for now and start it again when I'm reading less.

And in case you were wondering, In Cold Blood is for school; it's something that I don't think I would choose on my own, but it's not too bad so far.


----------



## foreign contaminant

foreign contaminant said:


> i'll probably start frankenstein in the next few days. yay, summer reading..


i finished it about a half-hour ago. it was okay.. nothing spectacular. i didn't mind reading it.

i'll start beowulf later today. then i have some books with me that i may or may not read if i have time..

grendel, by john gardner
the plague, by albert camus
invitation to a beheading, by vladimir nabokov
gravity's rainbow, by thomas pynchon
as i lay dying, by william faulkner
wuthering heights, by emily bronte
the glass menagerie, by tennessee williams
animal farm, by george orwell
the canterbury tales, by geoffrey chaucer

then i still have eight fourteen or so books at home that i hope to finish by year's end.

edit: i bought more books when i went to goodwill. eep..


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Reading/finishing:
Nineteen Eighty-Four by George Orwell
Animal Farm by George Orwell
The Time Machine by H G Wells
The Sleeper Awakes by H G Wells

Orwell > Wells, but Wells' ideas are as good as Orwell (1984 is epic though, especially the ending)


----------



## Bombsii

I haven't been thoroughly absorbed into a book for a while now but I recently bought Doctor Who-Judgement of the Judoon by Colin Brake and met the author (who signed it for me) and now I can't stop reading. The characters are fun, the setting realistic and a great relationship between the Doctor and the Judoon Commander.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I'm actively reading three books:

A Wind in the Door by Madeline L'engle
Silverwing by Kenneth Oppel
Into the Wild by Erin Hunter

I'm also occasionally reading from Death by Black Hole by Niel De'Grasse Tyson. God I love this guy's sense of humor.


----------



## Minish

shadow_lugia said:


> Silverwing by Kenneth Oppel


Oh I LOVE that book. <3 Make that the whole series.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Let's see how much I get flamed for this. xD

*Breaking Dawn*, by Stephenie Meyer

And I actually love it. I'm dead serious.


----------



## Flora

This is summer reading but it's good summer reading:

_The Things They Carried_ by Tim O'Brien.  Almost done, and it's pretty good.
_AD 62: Pompeii _by Rebecca East. Pretty good book.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Cirrus said:


> Oh I LOVE that book. <3 Make that the whole series.


Me too <3 Including the prequel, Darkwing.

Firewing made me cry ;_;

Anyways, I've finished A Wind in the Door and moved on to A Swiftly Tilting Planet.

Cookies to whoever finds the reference to it!


----------



## Skylands

Re-reading Warriors Power of Three: Sunrise by Erin Hunter


----------



## Diz

Hematophyte said:


> Let's see how much I get flamed for this. xD
> 
> *Breaking Dawn*, by Stephenie Meyer
> 
> And I actually love it. I'm dead serious.


I liked Breaking Dawn also. The movie for it is going to be rated X or something.



shadow_lugia said:


> Anyways, I've finished A Wind in the Door and moved on to A Swiftly Tilting Planet.
> 
> Cookies to whoever finds the reference to it!


Those are all related to A Wrinkle in Time, if thats what you were talking about.


I'm still reading Huck Finn. It finally got interesting when the Carpet Baggers came into the story.  And I also want to punch Tom Sawyer for making every thing so stinkin complicated for them, while trying to rescue Jim.


----------



## Arkinea

PAWN of PROPHECY
Hooray for the used bookstore :)) I picked up eight (8!) books for my vacation. Because if I'm not reading, I'm eating, and if you snack on a cruise ship you get FAT. The chubtub lifestyle is not for me!!!


----------



## Loco Mocho

Who am I? a pshcology book im always reading nonfiction.
Also The Secret Life of bees.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished beowulf and moved on to grendel, by john gardner. i should probably start that today..


----------



## President Michael Wilson

_Ditto_ said:


> I liked Breaking Dawn also. The movie for it is going to be rated X or something.
> 
> 
> Those are all related to A Wrinkle in Time, if thats what you were talking about.
> 
> 
> I'm still reading Huck Finn. It finally got interesting when the Carpet Baggers came into the story.  And I also want to punch Tom Sawyer for making every thing so stinkin complicated for them, while trying to rescue Jim.


HOW CAN YOU LIKE BOTH HUCK FINN AND TWILIGHT

THEY ARE DIRECT OPPOSITES ON THE SCALE OF AWESOME


----------



## Lili

The Mummy/Ramses The Damned by Anne Rice.
Interview With The Vampire by Anne Rice
Guenevere, Queen of the Summer Country by Rosalind Miles.
Queen: The Definitive Biography by Laura Jackson.
Fantasy Lover by Sherrilyn Kenyon.

That's all, actually.


----------



## see ya

About to start reading Watchmen. I hope it lives u to its reputation. If it does, this should be awesome.


----------



## Diz

President Michael Wilson said:


> HOW CAN YOU LIKE BOTH HUCK FINN AND TWILIGHT
> 
> THEY ARE DIRECT OPPOSITES ON THE SCALE OF AWESOME


And yet they still _are._


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

inkblood by cornelia funke, in the original langauge, although pretty much stopped reading anything.


----------



## see ya

Glad to report that Watchen is indeed as awesome as everyone says it is. Holy shit there's so much to it. It actually got me back into reading, a habit I had fallen out of for years. Even the movie was pretty good (though almost impossible to get into unless you've read Watchmen or have a tolerance for very, very slow pacing)

Anyway, I've moved on to Slaughterhouse 5 by Kurt Vonnegut Jr. It seems to be a very quick read. Vonnegut's writing style is...weird. It's very simplistic and has a tendency to point out the obvious, but god dammit, it works so well.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Does Nintendo Power count? >.>

The last true book I read was Sound of the Beast: The Complete Headbanging History of Heavy Metal by Ian Christe. Probably the only book with the word "history" in the title that I enjoy. 

I love to read, but I usually need motivation...such as needing outside reading for English class or something. Weird...


----------



## foreign contaminant

foreign contaminant said:


> i finished beowulf and moved on to grendel, by john gardner. i should probably start that today..


i moved on to the plague.

i'll probably be reading it for a while; my schedule's going to be pretty hectic in the few weeks of summer i have left.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

"The Gun Seller"
It's got an interesting writing style to it. It swaps correct sentace structure for voice.
It's a nice break from the norm.


----------



## Blazie

Currently re-reading Harry Potter 7 by J.K. Rowling. Man, I've pretty much forgotten the whole book.


----------



## nyuu

shadow_lugia said:


> Silverwing by Kenneth Oppel


man I remember reading this series; didn't think anyone else anywhere'd read it

currently catching up on dresden files


----------



## Ramsie

I finished _Kaffir Boy_ and have since moved on to _The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_. I live in Missouri and I have very little idea of what is going on.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

"Lush" by Natasha Friend.
It's a great book, you should all check it out~

It's about a girl who's father is a drunk, and she swaps letters with a mystery person at the library to deal with her problems. And theeen she meets this guy and I'm not gonna say anymore because I don't want to spoil it. 8D


----------



## opaltiger

_Waiting for Godot_, Samuel Beckett. Saw it in London, starring Ian McKellan and Patrick Stewart. One of the best plays I've ever read.


----------



## Diz

I just finished Scat by Carl Haissen, and I'm now reading The Last Olympian by Rick Riordan.

Geee! Greek mythology and environmental awareness 8D


----------



## Claudster

Reading a Tales of Symphonia Manga.
It really isn't that bad either.


----------



## Ramsie

I've been doing a lot of reading since I started school.
I read:
_Intensely Alice_ by Phyllis Reynolds Naylor. 
It's a book series that's been going on since Alice was about eight. It feels like the series is never going to end.
_Impossible_ by Nancy Werlin 
This was for a book club I'm joining. It was really good. Based on the song "Scarborough Fair".
_Audrey, Wait!_ by Robin Benway This book is all right, but it was much better on first read. 

I'm not sure what I'm going to read next, but I have a stack of books from the library that I need to read.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

_Paradise Lost_ by John Milton

Once you get around the sometimes awkward meter, it's a pretty great poem.


----------



## goldenquagsire

over the last few weeks, I've read _The Great Gatsby_ and _Frankenstein_ for school (both are great books, Frankenstein's probably the better of the two) and _An Oral History of the Zombie War_ by Max Brooks (scariest shit I have ever read) and _Saturn's Children_ by Charles Stross (somehow manages to combine hard sci-fi with tentacle rape scenes) by my own volition.

Currently, I'm reading _The Portrait of Dorian Gray_ (though I'll probably put it on hold for a bit) and _Mansfield Park_, the last novel I have to read for school. It's frankly depressing - four hundred pages of Victorian sensibility may be a little too much even for me.


----------



## Harlequin

I just finished reading _American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman, which was a very good read. Currently I'm reading _Virolution_ by an author whose name I've forgotten. It's a fascinating read on the subject of viruses and their interaction with the genomes of other creatures. It's really quite enlightening.


----------



## Tailsy

_The Return of the Native_ by Thomas Hardy.

I hate him. And every main character in this book. Except maybe Thomasin and Mrs Yeobright. The native in the title doesn't even /return/ until, what, the fifteenth chapter? (something that, it's divided into books so I've forgotten what chapter it would have actually been). 
I hope they all drown at the end.

Then I need to read _Tess of the D'Urbervilles_, which had better be better than this crap or I'm going to... be very annoyed. >:(


----------



## Ruby

Read two Greek plays a couple of weeks ago, The Communist Manifesto, Think by Simon Blackburn - all of them very short - and about a twelfth of Moby-Dick.  Now I'm meant to be reading a stack of philosophy books, but I always pick up Hazlitt's essays instead.


----------



## Minish

_Helen of Troy_ by Margaret George. Big and looked a little too historical to be actually interesting as a novel, but is actually good. :D The author writes really well.


----------



## opaltiger

_Stranger in a Strange Land_, Robert A. Heinlein. For the first time. Believe me, I know.


----------



## surskitty

opaltiger said:


> _Stranger in a Strange Land_, Robert A. Heinlein. For the first time. Believe me, I know.


Clearly, polyamory solves everything.


Codex Alera series by Jim Butcher.  I like Kitai.


----------



## foreign contaminant

as i lay dying, william faulkner.


----------



## opaltiger

> Clearly, polyamory solves everything.


>:( spoilers


----------



## Butterfree

_Wicked_ by Gregory Maguire. It's amusing so far.


----------



## Diz

I just finished Saga by Conor Kostick....er...it was epic. (you'd get the joke if you had read the first book in the series)


----------



## Ramsie

_The Muse That Sings_ by Ann McCutchan. It's a bunch of interviews with modern day composers. Very interesting, but I need to finish it so I can give back to my clarinet teacher.
_Coming of Age in Mississippi_ Anne Moody. It's an autobiography and I'm reading it for preparation of AP US History which I am taking online because my school only offers one AP class that I took last year.
_Sense and Sensibility_ by Jane Austen. I'm reading this sort of casually. The only reason I decided to reread it because I identify with Elinor.
_Ophelia_ by Lisa Klein. Another book I'm only reading casually. It's _Hamlet_ told for Ophelia's perception, basically.
_Paper Towns_ by John Green. One of my favorite books and one I never get tired of reading. Trying to analyze it without it becoming like school.

Apparently, I can't read one book at a time. I have to read five.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

After not reading for ages I got inspired or something and zipped through Amélie Nothomb's Acide Sulfurique, Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy and Michael Moore's Stupid White Men.
All were enjoyable.


----------



## Dannichu

Butterfree said:


> _Wicked_ by Gregory Maguire. It's amusing so far.


Whoo!



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Michael Moore's Stupid White Men.


Double whoo!

I'm partway through World War Z by Max Brooks and am enjoying it muchly. I reread The Zombie Survival Guide the other week (fun fact: reading it at Victoria Coach Station gets you some odd looks) and decided to get his other book. Also, the endorsement by Simon Pegg on the front amuses me way more than it should.


----------



## octobr

I've just finished Picture of Dorian Gray.

Will be picking up Candide soon.


----------



## Ruby

Verne said:


> Will be picking up Candide soon.


Which translation are you reading?


----------



## octobr

Ruby said:


> Which translation are you reading?


It's part of a collection, which is nice -- the title page says it's 'translated from the French, with an introduction and notes, by Roger Pearson' so...


----------



## Ruby

Verne said:


> It's part of a collection, which is nice -- the title page says it's 'translated from the French, with an introduction and notes, by Roger Pearson' so...


I read the same translation a couple of years ago.  When you've read it, post here what you thought, perhaps?  It's a pretty silly book.


----------



## octobr

Pfft I just started reading it and it's quite possibly the most hilarious book I've ever read, purely for the factor of '_this was written in 1700s_' the humor is great. I think it might be partially due to the recentness of the translation but heck if I care, it's hilarious.


----------



## Ruby

Verne said:


> Pfft I just started reading it and it's quite possibly the most hilarious book I've ever read, purely for the factor of '_this was written in 1700s_' the humor is great. I think it might be partially due to the recentness of the translation but heck if I care, it's hilarious.


The eighteenth century is pretty good for humor and silliness.  I haven't read all the books in question, but there's certainly a lot of them, in English as well as French, not least Swift's.


----------



## octobr

Just finished Candide. It was pretty cute and abstract and heheh. 

I've a long list of classics to go through though ... where should I go next. Hm.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Finished Educating Rita (owns), gonna start on Of Mice and Men next probably. And/or Othello.


----------



## Ruby

Verne said:


> Just finished Candide. It was pretty cute and abstract and heheh.
> 
> I've a long list of classics to go through though ... where should I go next. Hm.


Well, it depends on what sort you like.


----------



## octobr

Random number generator led me to I, Claudius and Sister Carrie. I started the former and very much enjoy it.


----------



## Ruby

Why would you choose them that way?


----------



## Starly

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by JK Rowling (dont know how to spell it...)


----------



## octobr

Ruby said:


> Why would you choose them that way?


I created for myself a list of books to read, so I know I'll probably enjoy all of them. I don't have any specific preference, given I've never read them, so I'm just going to go through them at random. 

Of course, it also helps that the school library only has probably five of them. ffff. They have _nothing_ by Kafka, would you believe it.


----------



## Dragon

_Ditto_ said:


> I just finished Saga by Conor Kostick....er...it was epic. (you'd get the joke if you had read the first book in the series)


TBBBBBBHT I just read Epic :o


----------



## Diz

You are awesome!

I just finished STORM: The Infinity Code (I forget the author's name)

And I'm no reading the second book in the 39 clues series.


----------



## opaltiger

_The Greatest Show on Earth_, Richard Dawkins. It just arrived this morning, and only three days after the release date, which is quite refreshing for me.

eta: Also _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf_, Edward Albee, for school. It is thoroughly enjoyable so far.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I should probably get on with Othello but eh fuck it.
Thinking of reading a D. H. Lawrence novel but I don't have much time to spare so I'll only read one right now. Has anyone read anything of his? If so, what would you recommend? Thinking of Sons and Lovers but I don't know.


----------



## nyuu

Currently reading Empire of Ivory; someone make me finish it already please


----------



## Ruby

Finished The Bacchae an hour or two ago.


----------



## Tarvos

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I should probably get on with Othello but eh fuck it.
> Thinking of reading a D. H. Lawrence novel but I don't have much time to spare so I'll only read one right now. Has anyone read anything of his? If so, what would you recommend? Thinking of Sons and Lovers but I don't know.


My dad read DH Lawrence, he always talks about Sons and Lovers. I'd say you'd start with that, I personally have zero experience reading him but most people say he's good.

Homer's _The Iliad_. My girlfriend got me a copy for my birthday.


----------



## Ruby

It sounds weird to say 'Homer's _The Iliad_' with the 'the' in there...


----------



## Ven

Just finished _Percy Jackson and the Olympians~The Last Olympian _


----------



## Zuu

_The Dreams in the Witch House_ - H. P. Lovecraft

I also reread _The Rats in the Walls_ and _The Outsider_ recently.


----------



## octobr

have a feeling I'm jumping off the classics train for a while and reading house of leaves.


----------



## nyuu

nooo don't go back to england ;;
starting _Victory of the Eagles_ - Naomi Novik


----------



## foreign contaminant

as i lay dying, only i'm actually reading it this time.

i also have to read some of the canterbury tales for english. i should have brought the copy my teacher gave me home; my copy's translation is.. less entertaining. i'm trying to put it off, as bad an idea as that is.


----------



## Minish

"Darkspell" - Katharine Kerr.

Such an awesome writer. <3


----------



## opaltiger

Oh man I was so thoroughly bored by Katherine Kerr.

Anyway.

_Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_, Lewis Carroll. Because it strikes me that basing my entire knowledge of it on the Disney movie and White Rabbit is maybe not a good idea.


----------



## nyuu

_Enjoying Theatre Arts_, Perry T. Schwartz. I think I know why he is teaching at a community college now.


----------



## FireChao

I'm reading Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain


----------



## octobr

house of leaves


----------



## surskitty

most recently read _Alex and Me_ by Irene Pepperberg and _Unseen Academicals_ by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Coloursfall

_Darkly Dreaming Dexter_ by Jeff Linsday.

My mom is awesome and buys me cool books.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I just finished reading _Queste_ and _Syren_ by Angie Sage.


----------



## darklight2222

I just finished reading _The Hunger Games_ and _Catching Fire_, its sequel. I can't wait for the third one to come out!


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished as i lay dying! it wasn't for me.

i started fear and loathing in las vegas tuesday night. i'm really liking it.


----------



## Diz

I just finished reading An Abundance of Katherines by John Green. It's an Elliot Rosewater nominee, so I get extra credit in English if I pass the test thinger. Plus it was a really funny book.


----------



## opaltiger

_Anathem_, by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## nastypass

Finishing off House of Leaves by Mark Danielewski.  Still hoping to find Catching Fire at some point.  :|


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Just finished Paradise Lost by John Milton, and am now reading The Divine Comedy by Dante Alighieri.


----------



## Diz

Ooh, I want to read The Divine Comedy


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

It's refreshing because it's in first person, but the translation takes it from hendecasyllabic tercets to iambic pentameter, but still in tercets. It's not too much of a problem, but it takes a tiny bit of the prestige away from the poem. But then again, so does translating it away from the original Italian and getting rid of the rhyming. Oh well.


----------



## Scyther

The Greatest Show on Earth -Richard Dawkins (Don't tell my dad).


----------



## Ramsie

Uglies by Scott Westerfield. It's the only one I've read in the series so I'm reading it again to refresh my memory before reading the rest of them.


----------



## foreign contaminant

the fall, by albert camus.

i have to read a book in order to write a piece of literary criticism for english. the recommendations i got were going after cacciato, waiting for godot, and no exit, by tim o'brien, samuel beckett, and jean-paul sartre, respectively. i'm interested in all of them, but which one do you think i should read?


----------



## opaltiger

Waiting for Godot.


----------



## Butterfree

I'm also reading The Greatest Show on Earth. More than halfway through already. He has a way of sucking me in even though I'm trying to read about four other books at the same time.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

_Red Harvest_, by Dashiell Hammett. It's pretty good so far, if moving a little faster than I'm used to for a mystery. It's in a collection of all five of Hammett's novels, and I'm trying to get through enough of them to get a feel for how I should be writing my NaNo novel since it's the same genre and style and all that.

Also in the middle of _Hyperspace_ by Michio Kaku, although I stopped a while ago and barely remember anything I've read at this point. I'mma have to pick it up again when November is over and I'm finished with the Hammett stuff, it was starting to get interesting.


----------



## Loco Mocho

WWZ: An Oral History of the Zombie War by Max Brooks

and Of Mice and Men by John Stienbeck


----------



## foreign contaminant

i'm still reading the fall.

i decided on no exit for the english project, but the bookstore has all three, so i'll likely pick up all three. the way people have described each book makes them sound like something i would love. besides, i wanted to read samuel beckett anyway.


----------



## Diz

I just this morning finished Peter and the Secret of Rundoon, by Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson. It's the third part of a trilogy by them about how the world of Peter Pan came to be, like Peter's parents, and how exactly Hook's hand was fed to the crocodile. It also has a semi-scientific explanation for the magical things. Fairy dust and all the otherwise magical happenings are caused by a substance called Starstuff. Starstuff is the ultimate good/creative power in this universe, and due to a flaw in how the universe works, starstuff falls to Earth, causing life, and a war among humans. Some were twisted by the power of dark, and want to use it for their personal gain, and others called the Starcatchers, have allied themselves with the powers of light and return the startsuff to the universe.


----------



## The Hungry Goldfish

I am reading _Fake ID_ by Walter Sorrells.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I seem to read a bit more when I'm abroad so I got through Of Mice And Men (Steinbeck) and A Room With A View (Forster), which isn't much since they're both short books, really, only about 300 pages in total. 
Now to finish Huck Finn so I can write my essay and move on to Sons and Lovers and Generation A.


----------



## foreign contaminant

i finished the fall. it wasn't really for me.

now, i have to read two books at once, for two different classes. i have to read no exit for english, while i have to read the glass menagerie for a writing class. then my english class is reading king lear in class.

edit: since my books for classes are so short, i'm going to try and read a lengthy book over thanksgiving break. (my school system gives me a week off, at the cost of a shorter christmas and spring break. :/) my choices are catch-22, the wind-up bird chronicle, and the electric kool-aid acid test. i know there are members here who have read some murakami, so i could probably get the best suggestions here. which do you think i should read?


----------



## Ramsie

I'm reading Pretties by Scott Westerfeld for pleasure. It's slow going though because I don't really have a lot of time to devote towards reading.

For school, I'm about to start The Scarlett Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne. That'll be fun.


----------



## opaltiger

_Ake_, Wole Soyinka.


----------



## goldenquagsire

I'm reading Evelyn Waugh's _Vile Bodies_ for the fun of it. Two chapters in and it's already surpassed _Decline and Fall_ (which was also amazing) in terms of sheer fun.

I think Waugh is my new favourite writer. :3


----------



## Ven

Currently reading The Illiad, and Homeland by R.A Salvatore


----------



## nyuu

_I Am A Strange Loop_ - Douglas Hofstadter
Findings will be reported.


----------



## Ramsie

I finished _Pretties_ and have moved on to _Specials_ by Scott Westerfeld. Still reading _The Scarlet Letter_ for English, but I also started _Wuthering Heights_ by Emily Bronte last night because I had an odd craving for English literature.


----------



## foreign contaminant

the wind-up bird chronicle. ~1/3 of the way through it, and i'm really enjoying it so far. so weird, but so good.


----------



## Ruby

I read The Libation Bearers of Aeschylus today.


----------



## Chaon

The Demonata Series - Darren Shan (For those who love horror...)
Gardens Of The Moon - Steven Erikson (For those who like Epic Fantasy...)
The Executioner: Black Death Reprise - Don Pendleton (For those who like counter-terrorists...)

And others soon to come....


----------



## Ramsie

Finished _Specials._ the series is getting less interesting as I progress. Started _The Letter Writer_ by Ann Rinaldi but can't really get into it. And attempting _Gone With the Wind_ for about the hundredth time. I love it, but I always get distracted after Charles dies. And my love-hate relationship with _The Scarlet Letter_ continues.


----------



## nyuu

Dune - Harkonnen
Three Hainish Novels - Le Guin
The Lathe of Heaven - Le Guin
Orsinian Tales - ... Le Guin
The Eye of the World - Jordan
Dragonflight -  McCaffrey
Battlefield Earth - Hubbard
Legal Drug #1 - Clamp :(

Am I about to read a pile of crap or a pile of gold? Either way, it's cheap. Support library book sales o/


----------



## Harlequin

I just finished reading _The Neanderthal Parallax_ by Robert Sawyer. It's a trilogy consisting of Hominids, Humans and Hybrids. It's cool! :D I'd read it before but I left my iPod at a friend's house so I had nothing to do on the bus Thursday/today. So I read three books.

...now I have nothing to read. :( I have to obtain some more books some how!


----------



## Diz

I just finished Drowned Wednesday by Garth Nix

I want to make that series into a movie so bad, I can just see it happening!


----------



## opaltiger

NWT said:


> Dune - Harkonnen
> Three Hainish Novels - Le Guin
> The Lathe of Heaven - Le Guin
> Orsinian Tales - ... Le Guin
> The Eye of the World - Jordan
> Dragonflight -  McCaffrey
> Battlefield Earth - Hubbard
> Legal Drug #1 - Clamp :(
> 
> Am I about to read a pile of crap or a pile of gold? Either way, it's cheap. Support library book sales o/


Mostly excellent with the glaring exception of (in particular) Hubbard. Eye of the World is still decent (the series seriously goes out of control around book #4). I am unfamiliar with any Dune novels past Dune, so I can't comment on that.

_The Origin of Species_, Charles Darwin. I need to finish it in time for my interview D:


----------



## foreign contaminant

foreign contaminant said:


> the wind-up bird chronicle. ~1/3 of the way through it, and i'm really enjoying it so far. so weird, but so good.


i finished it. it was probably the most satisfying book i've read in months. i loved it.

i'm not really sure what to read next.. i'll probably read some poems from an arthur rimbaud omnibus i purchased awhile back. i might start the picture of dorian gray, but i don't really know.


----------



## opaltiger

> i finished it. it was probably the most satisfying book i've read in months. i loved it.


Murakami is amazing. My favourite of his is Dance Dance Dance, but I think that's fairly atypical.


----------



## foreign contaminant

opaltiger said:


> Murakami is amazing. My favourite of his is Dance Dance Dance, but I think that's fairly atypical.


i read underground back in the spring and really liked that as well. i figured i would like this book, but not nearly as much as i did. he's an author i really want to keep checking out, for sure.


----------



## Comrade Lenin

Just finished Mein Kampf by You-Know-Who

Am now reading:
Das Kapital (Karl Marx)
Genesis of Shannara: The Elves of Cintra (Terry Brooks)


----------



## Zuu

reading _Shadow of the Torturer_ by Gene Wolfe.


----------



## Diz

Uh, Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone by JK Rowling for (at least) the fifth time.

It's amazing how much foreshadowing is included in the first book, knowing what happens in the rest of the series.

Also there were alot of changes (what happened to the the hats they had to buy for first year? Never mentioned again (I don't think))


----------



## foreign contaminant

invisible man, by ralph ellison.

i hope to finish that and gravity's rainbow by the end of my break.


----------



## nyuu

The Little Prince - Antoine de Saint-Exuper~~~


----------



## nastypass

YEAH Mr. Chaffee finally got the books for the YSU English Festival.  \o/

Kickin' this off with Sunrise Over Fallujah by Walter Dean Myers.


----------



## Ven

Reading "Exile" from the Legend of Drizzt series by R.A Salvatore.


----------



## Flora

We finished _Othello_ by Shakespeare in English and compared it to the Dark Knight.

...and got convincing evidence that Iago was secretly gay for Cassio XD


----------



## Ven

Finished The Lord of  the Flies for English class.


----------



## opaltiger

Just finished _Let the Right One In_ by John Ajvide Lindqvist, which is the second good vampire novel I have read. It is good to know there are at least some out there (the other is _Fevre Dream_ by George R. R. Martin).

Now I will start _Quicksilver_ by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## Simon Harron

Flora and Ashes said:


> We finished _Othello_ by Shakespeare in English and compared it to the Dark Knight.
> 
> ...and got convincing evidence that Iago was secretly gay for Cassio XD


Really? I always felt Iago had suppressed feelings for Othello and aggression resulted from these feelings, causing him to also hate Othello. Then again, Kenneth Brannagh's production of _Othello_ also has a LOT of homosexual undertones...

I am currently in the middle of the Sookie Stackhouse novels (while impatiently waiting for True Blood season 2 to come out on DvD) as well as _Shutter Island_ (in anticipation of the movie), an interesting tome called _Encyclopedia of The End_, a book about death in real life and myths, a book on Norse mythology called _Children of Odin_ and a book on American Sign Language in anticipation for my beginning ASL class next semester. I'm pretty busy there.


----------



## Ramsie

_Gone With the Wind_ by Margaret Mitchell
I made it past two hundred pages. Yay.
_My Sister's Keeper_ by Jodi Picoult
I never know if I like her books or not. They are so intense. And it's pretty such the same as every other book of hers.
_An Abundance of Katherines_ by John Green
I was going to get this book for my boyfriend for Christmas, but I wanted to reread it first. Then Christmas was over and I still hadn't finished it.
_The Spring of Candy Apples_ by Debbie Viguie
It's supposed to be "God-Honoring" but I don't see how it is. Mind you, I'm not very far into it.
_A Thousand Splendid Suns_ by Khaled Hosseini
And a nice book to read over Christmas break for English. It's supposed to be a quick read though.

One day I'll read one book at a time instead of five and everything will be simpler.


----------



## Simon Harron

Check off _Shutter Island_, now on one of my murder/romance books. :3 _Shutter Island_ was amazing and I suggest every person who can read should read it. Hope the movie is as good...


----------



## Coloursfall

_Finally_ getting around to finishing _Darkly Dreaming Dexter_ by Jeff Linsday. :v


----------



## nyuu

The Best of H. P. Lovecraft: Bloodcurdling Tales of Horror and the Macabre - guess who

I have taste I swear


----------



## Flora

Simon Harron said:


> Really? I always felt Iago had suppressed feelings for Othello and aggression resulted from these feelings, causing him to also hate Othello.


It's always possible he liked both of them!

My favorite part of all that was when we finally convinced my teacher to let us watch the Othello Rap and she was like "Is it appropriate?" and we said yes.

We _all_ forgot about the line "Cause he had a big - SWORD!" and we all fell into hysterics.

OUr teacher was slightly annoyed


----------



## Simon Harron

Flora and Ashes said:


> It's always possible he liked both of them!
> 
> My favorite part of all that was when we finally convinced my teacher to let us watch the Othello Rap and she was like "Is it appropriate?" and we said yes.
> 
> We _all_ forgot about the line "Cause he had a big - SWORD!" and we all fell into hysterics.
> 
> OUr teacher was slightly annoyed


Oh man, my English teacher showed us that. Our entire class just simultaneously headdesked. XD


----------



## Zuu

_Thus Spoke Zarathustra_.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The Andromeda Strain, by Michael Crichton. Got it from my uncle. c~:


----------



## Barubu

Witch&Wizard-James Patterson(much better than I thought it would be!)


----------



## foreign contaminant

Dezzuu said:


> _Thus Spoke Zarathustra_.


inb4 women are cows

j/k thus spoke zarathustra is good, sexism aside. he says some stuff i can get behind. i just couldn't get behind that at a time when my mom was the more sensible person in a wartorn household.

gravity's rainbow. i won't finish it by tomorrow morning, let me tell you.


----------



## Scyther

The God Delusion, Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I just finished _Shade's Children_ by Garth Nix. I'm still freaking out about it. <3 <3 <3

I've started _The Dragonbone Chair_ by Tad Williams, but it hasn't really hooked me yet, and there's other books that I want to read, so I may return it and check it out again at some other time.

Now I don't know what I want to read. There are quite a few unread books on my bookshelf, but the majority of them are unread books in serieses (how do you make that plural, anyway?) that I haven't read in a while, so I'll be rereading them. I don't know what to start with, though; there's _The Fire Within_ and sequels by Chris D'Lacey, _Pendragon_ by DJ MacHale, _The Seventh Tower_ by Garth Nix, and _The Keys to the Kingdom_ by Garth Nix. I also haven't read _The Telling Pool_ and _Firebringer_ by David Clements-Davies and _The Ragwitch_ by Garth Nix. Any opinions?


----------



## Mercury

_Unseen Academicals_ by Terry Pratchett. At least, I plan on reading it, but my sister took it before I could get it from my dad, cos it's his book.


----------



## Minish

_The Last Concubine_ by Lesley Downer.

Fairly good so far.



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> _Firebringer_ by David Clements-Davies


Ooh, I adore this book. Definitely a childhood favourite of mine, but I still enjoy re-reading it.


----------



## nyuu

Japanese the Manga Way - ~Wayne P. Lammers~
<3 you, Midnight


----------



## Harlequin

_The Extended Phenotype_ by Richard Dawkins. Good times.

I just finished _Anathem_ by Neal Stephenson, too. It was brilliant. <3 (thanks opal) The quotation in my signature accounts for much of the reason why I adore this book.


----------



## opaltiger

> I just finished Anathem by Neal Stephenson, too. It was brilliant. <3 (thanks opal) The quotation in my signature accounts for much of the reason why I adore this book.


Hah, that is the exact same line I quoted to my sister - and it's not the line so much as the fact it feels completely in place. Lots of books have absurdly comical lines like that; very very few manage to make them feel natural.


----------



## Harlequin

opaltiger said:


> Hah, that is the exact same line I quoted to my sister - and it's not the line so much as the fact it feels completely in place. Lots of books have absurdly comical lines like that; very very few manage to make them feel natural.


Yes, exactly! It is _the perfect_ line! It works beautifully and is true to Erasmas and pretty much everything. It works so well. 

I quoted it to my mother, too. It's too brilliant not to share with people. That line is the moment I realised Anathem was going to be at the top of my favourites list.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I've just finished Under the Dome by Stephen King, and whoa, it was a good book.


----------



## Aenrhien

_Cemetary Dance_ by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child. Or I was, I finished it this morning and started reading _Kissing Sin_ by Keri Arthur. Then I finished that too, so I'm out of stuff to read until I get back to the library to pick up more books.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

_Good Omens_ by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman. Crowley ftw.

Also, _American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman and _World War z_ by Max Brooks.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I recently finished Stephen Fry's The Liar (so much love for this book) and Terry Pratchett's Truckers (very enjoyable as well, shall check out rest of the series).

Right now I'm gonna give Jean Genet's Notre-Dame Des Fleurs another spin (started it ages ago and kind of forgot about it) and maybe Querelle de Brest if I can find it somewhere. Then I'll probably do Jack London's John Barleycorn or Dawkins' God Delusion again.

(I'm keeping a reading list for this year but my book total for January was kind of depressing: only five :c will do better this month)


----------



## Claudster

Just finished _To kill a mocking bird_ by Harper Lee
and am now starting _The last Apprentice: Revenge of the witch_ by Joseph Delaney


----------



## opaltiger

_Acacia_, David Anthony Durham.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Claudster said:


> _The Last Apprentice: Revenge of the Witch_


Ugh, I hate the American name for this series.


----------



## Claudster

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Ugh, I hate the American name for this series.


_The spooks apprentice_ sounds so much better.


----------



## Anonyman

1984 by George Orwell. Scary.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Claudster said:


> _The spooks apprentice_ sounds so much better.


Strictly speaking, the series is called "The Wardstone Chronicles" and "The Spook's Apprentice" is just the first book.


----------



## nyuu

A Wizard of Earthsea - Ursula K le Guin (again)
Golden Compass (call me out. do it.) - Pullman
Black Hole - Charles Burns


----------



## opaltiger

> Golden Compass (call me out. do it.) - Pullman


I think you mean Northern Lights.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I just finished _World War Z_ and started _The Art of Always Being Right._.


----------



## glitchedgamer

I downloaded the "Classics" app for my iPod since it's free again, so now I have a good number of classic novels to sink my teeth into. I'm reading _Bram Stoker's Dracula_ now, plan on reading _The Count of Monte Cristo_ next, and then finally _Frankenstein _to get my horror fix. May re-read _Homer's Illiad_ and _Odyssey_, too.


----------



## Eonrider

Currently Reading:
*The Amulet of Samarkand* by Jonathan Stroud.
Next to read:
*Stone Heart* by Charlie Fletcher
*The Book of Lies* whose author I cannot remember.
Recently Read:
*Lord Of the Nutcracker Men* by Ian Lawrence; for school
*Lord Sunday* by Garth Nix


----------



## Aenrhien

_Hearts in Atlantis_ by Stephen King. Recently finished both _Blaze_ and _The Long Walk_ by him too, waiting on more interesting books to come in or someone to take me to the main library downtown so I have more to read.


----------



## Arcanine

Taking a break from the last book of _The Mists of Avalon_, by Marion Zimmer Bradley, to read a borrowed one which roughly translates to _The Son of Odin_.


----------



## Wargle

Current Books I'm reading:

*Damn Yankee* A biography about Yankee player and manager Billy Martin, doing it for some huge oral report.

*WARRIORS: POWER OF THREE: Sunrise* Actually haven't started it yet, but will soon. Last book in the WARRIORS Power of Three series.

*The Godfather* Will be starting soon.

'Tis all right now.


----------



## Diz

Eonrider said:


> Currently Reading:
> *The Amulet of Samarkand* by Jonathan Stroud.
> Next to read:
> *Stone Heart* by Charlie Fletcher
> *The Book of Lies* whose author I cannot remember.
> Recently Read:
> *Lord Of the Nutcracker Men* by Ian Lawrence; for school
> *Lord Sunday* by Garth Nix


Lord Sunday is out?

I just finished Graceling by Kristin Cashore

And hopefully starting on our summer reading (I'm getting an early start) The Blithedale Romance by Nathaniel Hawthorne and Oedipus Rex by Sophocles


----------



## Aenrhien

_War of the Spider Queen, Book II: Insurrection_ by Thomas M. Reid

Yay strange fantasy novels some random kid at the library recommended.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Breaking myself into Discworld with _Going Postal_ and _Making Money_. Also picked up _The Immortals_ by Paul Stewart and Chris Riddell.

Tomorrow, I'm getting _Wolf of the Plains_ by Conn Iggulden and _1984_. My gf is giving my _The Lightning Thief_ on Wednesday to get me cracking at Percy Jackson.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

_The Dust of a Hundred Dogs_, about a pirate who is cursed to live one hundred lives as a dog before returning to a human body, growing up in the late twentieth century, and attempting to get her lost treasure back.



			
				Teh Ebil Snorlax said:
			
		

> My gf is giving my _The Lightning Thief_ on Wednesday to get me  cracking at Percy Jackson.


Have fun.


----------



## Darksong

_Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury. It's pretty fun so far, since that quirky girl who's always walking at that same corner talks in an interesting way.
Ironically, books only burn at 451 degrees F if the elevation is 18,000 feet. ^^ I think.


----------



## see ya

_The Lovely Bones_ by Alice Sebold. It's actually a lot better than I thought it would be, since I heard the movie wasn't very well-received. I love its take on murder in an environment in which no one wants to admit such a thing could happen. I also love the unique perspective the book is narrated in. 

I just joined a book club at my college, so I'm going to be reading a lot more books now. Yay!


----------



## Munchkin

I really need to buy the rest of the Keys to the Kingdom series, seeing as I only have Grim Tuesday...

*ahem*
I myself am currently rereading Into the Wild, of the Warriors series. I'm upset because I haven't bought Fading Echoes yet D=
I've also recently finished Gregor and the Code of Claw, by Suzanne Collins. Final book in the Underland Chronicles, and I've read it so much already, yet I never get tired of it <3


----------



## Diz

I got this new book from the library. It's called Savvy, and it's about this family who, on their 13th birthday develop powers. The main character, Mibs, is turning 13, and her father  gets in a car wreck, so she has to find out how to wake him up..I'm not really very far into the story at all.  But anyways, think Graceling, only in modern times, and only with this one family.


----------



## opaltiger

_The Forever War_ by Joe Haldeman and _A Wild Sheep Chase_ by Haruki Murakami, with the occasional Lovecraft short story in between.


----------



## Murkrow

Flatland by Edwin Abbott Abbot. I started reading it a while ago and the recent xkcd reminded me that I've still to finish it. I have a habit of starting books and moving on to the next before finighing it.


----------



## Coloursfall

Just finished _Hominids_ by Robert J. Sawyer. was really good; looking for the other two in the series.

Started on _The Giver_ by Lois Lowry now. It's creeping me out and I'm not halfway through. :C


----------



## Diz

The Land of Silver Apples, by Nancy Farmer, sequel to The Sea of Trolls


----------



## Lili

Warriors: Omen of the Stars: Fading Echoes by Erin Hunter(actually started writing Victoria Holmes for author) and The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian by C.S Lewis for AR.



Full Metal Cookies said:


> Started on _The Giver_ by Lois Lowry now. It's creeping me out and I'm not halfway through. :C


That was a really good book, we had to read it last year in seventh grade. I've been trying to pressure my friend into reading it, and she's giving in.


----------



## Diz

I really like all of the symbolism in the Chronicles of Narnia

and yeah The Giver is a pretty creepy book.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Just finished _Soon I Will Be Invincible_ by Austin Grossman. Gonna reread _The Curse of the Gloamglozer_ by Paul Stewart and Chris Riddell and Terry Pratchett's _Bromeliad_, then get a crack on a book about the Knights Templar I got from the library.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Currently I'm reading _Fire Bringer_ by David Clement-Davies, and it's beautiful so far. 

I'm also reading _The Fire Eternal_ by Chris D'Lacey. I bought it because I have read the other books in the series, and I want to know what happens. Though that is almost the only reason I'm reading it; I'm growing out of the series and not so entertained by reading it. I'll probably end up reading synopsises for the upcoming books just so I know what happens.

My current goal is to finish reading all of the unread books on my bookshelf before I buy/borrow any new ones. Next up are _The Telling Pool_ by David Clement-Davies, _The Smoke Thief_ by Shana Abé, and _The Ragwitch_ by Garth Nix.


----------



## Togetic

Been reading *The Lovely Bones* by Alice Sebold the past few days, but recently finished *Crocodile Tears* by Anthony Horowitz and I'll be reading *Lord Sunday* as soon as I can get around to buying it.


----------



## Bombsii

Manga: Death Note: How to Read

Book: Another Note: The Los Angelos Murder Cases
        A Writer's Tale by Russell.T.Davies
        Shada by Douglas Adams


----------



## goldenquagsire

I'm halfway through _Trainspotting_, by Irvine Welsh. The accent is quite hard to get around at first, but you get used to it after a while. Having seen the film beforehand also helps explain certain plot points. Overall, it's a damn funny book with lots of depressing parts as well.


----------



## Lili

Finished Fading Echoes, now reading Kathryn Lasky's Guardians of Ga'Hoole: The Golden Tree. I'll probably finish it by tomorrow.


----------



## Minish

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Currently I'm reading _Fire Bringer_ by David Clement-Davies, and it's beautiful so far.


That happens to one of my favourite books EVER. <3

I'm re-reading _Snare_ by Katharine Kerr, another of my favourite books ever, though I've only read it once so far. I was waiting to re-read it as a treat to myself. It's that good. XD


----------



## nyuu

The Origin of Species & The Descent of Man - Charles Darwin
Climbing Mount Improbable & River Out of Eden & The Selfish Gene - Richard Dawkins


----------



## Patar

Hope Was Here - Joan Bauer 

It's a good book. I need some more books to read though. I also read Gone by Michael Grant and it was pretty good. It's about kids under 14 are the only people left alive and they have to survive. Pretty cool.


----------



## Coloursfall

_Suck it Up_ by Brian Meehl.

I rather enjoy this one~ It's the first vampire novel I've read in a while, too.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

^i see what Brian Meehl did there. :O

Umm, just finished _The Andromeda Strain _by Michael Crichton, couple dozen pages into _The Terminal Man_, by the same.

My uncle in Ohio sent me them in, like, December, but I just got it back from my dad a few days ago  because he was reading it off-and-on.

Anyone read _Jonathan Livingston Seagull_?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm reading a self-help book called _How To Get A Better Night's Sleep_ that my counselor gave me. Then tomorrow I'm getting _Beyond Good and Evil_ by Friedrich Nietzche. I'm also in the process of reading through the _Oxford Dictionary of Political Quotations_ and picking out my favourites.


----------



## Lili

Patricia C. Wrede's Searching for Dragons. Quite funny so far, and I read the first book in the series a year or two ago. Supposedly they made a movie off the first book(Searching being the second), Dealing with Dragons.


----------



## foreign contaminant

wuthering heights.

it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## @lex

Since I took a class in literary criticism, I've learned that modern mainstream literature generally sucks and should only be read as a guilty pleasure.

That said, I'm reading part two - *Eldest* - of _Inheritance Cycle_ by Christopher Paolini. :3


----------



## Zuu

_the fountainhead_ by ayn rand.


----------



## Lili

In addition to Searching for Dragons, I've taken in the fourteenth Guardian's of Ga'Hoole book, Exile. Fahrenheit 451 and Ray Bradbury references ftw.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Just started Nietzsche's _Beyond Good and Evil_. Also picked up _Nocturnes_ by John Connolly, _The Truth_ by Terry Pratchett and _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Cirrus said:


> That happens to one of my favourite books EVER. <3


I can see why. =3 Still reading _Fire Bringer_, and I'm also reading _The Ragwitch_ by Garth Nix and _Eyes Like Stars_ by Lisa Mantchev.

Then when I'm done with those, I'm going to reread either the _Pendragon_ series by DJ MacHale, or _The Keys to the Kingdom_ by Garth Nix. That mostly depends on what comes out in paperback first: the last _Pendragon_ book or the last _Keys to the Kingdom_ book.


----------



## Diz

Both Pendragon and The Keys to the Kingdom are awesome.

Our English class is reading Animal Farm


----------



## Elliekat

_The Truth_ and _Going Postal_ by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Jester

[qoute] *Lord Sunday*QUOTE]

WAITWHAT ITS OUT FINALLY?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU HOW DID I MISS THIS!

Anyway...

Ogre, Ogre by Piers Anthony
Stork Naked by Piers Anthony
Cruel Lye: A Caustic Yarn by Piers Anthony

...If you can't tell, I'm a piers anthony fan.


----------



## Ven

Just finished Warrior's Heir, and about to finish Wizard Heir. And, currently attempting to get The Dragon Heir and the Red Pyramid.


----------



## Bombsii

I bought Darren Shan's new book today. The Thin Executioner, I don't really have very high expectations, but i'm trusting Darren Shan to (hopefully) prove me wrong :/


----------



## nyuu

Flipping through a hardback Gunnerkrigg Court \o/


----------



## Ramsie

I'm trying to read 100 books in 2010. I'm currently up to 29.  I'm having trouble finding things to read and stick with them. Currently reading _Warriors: Into the Wild_ by Erin Hunter and _Beauty_ by Robin McKinley. Both are good thus far.


----------



## opaltiger

_Kraken_ - China Mievelle, which is vying for the position of strangest book I've ever read.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Sons and Lovers by D.H. Lawrence and Lucky by Alice Sebold. Both are good in very different ways, of course, though tbh Sebold's 'edgy' sense of humour and such kind of grind my gears sometimes. It's a very moving book and I feel terrible for her but she is incredibly irritating with how different and 'weird' she is, kind of like some characters (Susie's sister and the lesbian girl) in her other novel The Lovely Bones. I'm at around page 100 on both.


----------



## see ya

_The People of the Book_ by Geraldine Brooks. It's....meh. I can see the talent behind it, but I just can't stop asking myself why all these people care so much about a Hebrew document that's pretty much just the book of Genesis with pretty pictures enough that they're willing to risk their lives to keep it safe (even Muslims!) If it were some kind of profound work that revolutionized the ancients' way of thinking, I could understand, but it's just....Genesis with pretty pictures. So it was the first codex to contain illustrations at a time when such a thing was taboo. Whoopty-flippin'-doo. What made it so much more valuable than all the other books that were destroyed? And yet again, religious diversity ONLY applies to Abrahamic religions. No need to mention atheists or any other secular group.


----------



## Greed

The Dictators by Richard Overy
Hitler's Germany, Stalin's Russia


----------



## Minnow

Just started read A Game of Thrones (George R. R. Martin), and I like it bunches so far. But wtf is up with Cersei's attitude about Arya's fight with Joffrey? She's all like, "LOL, I don't care if Lady didn't do it. As long _some_ wolf gets put down I'll be happy."


----------



## opaltiger

Minnow said:


> Just started read A Game of Thrones (George R. R. Martin), and I like it bunches so far. But wtf is up with Cersei's attitude about Arya's fight with Joffrey? She's all like, "LOL, I don't care if Lady didn't do it. As long _some_ wolf gets put down I'll be happy."


Read slowly. If you're lucky the next book will be out before you're done.


----------



## Ramsie

While waiting for the third Warriors book to be delivered to a library near me, I decided to read Anne Frank again just for the heck of it. It's good and I'm almost done. Beauty got really boring, so I think I'm going to take it back.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Just finished _Mister Monday_. Getting the rest of the series tomorrow from my Garth Nix-obsessed friend.


----------



## spaekle

_2001: A Space Odyssey_ 

I also picked up _I, Robot_ for later. I've been in a rather Sci-Fi mood lately and decided I needed to read some of the classics. :v


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I'm currently rereading some stuff, including _Interworld _by Garth Nix and some other guy whose first name is Michael.

And the _Skybreaker _series. It's quite steampunkish.


----------



## Ramsie

Finished the third, fourth, and fifth Warriors books in the original series. About to start _The Darkest Hour_. Super excited! Also reading _The Book Thief_ by Mark Zusak.


----------



## Munchkin

Currently rereading Rising Storm from the Warriors series for about the fifth or sixth time.

I've had an urge to reread Bluestar's Prophecy again but I hate to start something else when I'm already in the middle of a book/series. So I won't be rereading BP until I finish the entire original series -___-


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Ramsie said:


> Also reading _The Book Thief_ by Mark Zusak.


My friend is a severely disturbed individual who gets daily counselling and maintains a snarky, non-chalant facade rather than express true emotion. _The Book Thief_ is the only book that has ever made him cry. It is truly amazing.

Said friend also just lent me _Grim Tuesday_ - _Lady Friday_, _Sabriel_ and _Lirael_ and _The Fall_ - _Aenir_, so I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Blastoise said:


> And the _Skybreaker _series. It's quite steampunkish.


oh god the first two books were some of my favourites. goddamn novels about airships goddamn. and I just found out that Oppel wrote a third one. must get.

just finished _The Remains of the Day_ which is really sad in its own special way. and _Solaris_ which is just odd (sentient oceans wtf). now I'm on _A Clockwork Orange_ which takes about twice as long to read because of all the freaky slang.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> and I just found out that Oppel wrote a third one. must get.


Yes you must. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Currently reading *Foundation's Edge* by Isaac Asimov. He is a bloody genius (and I love the names! Stor Gendibal, Janov Pelorat, Poly Verisof).


----------



## foreign contaminant

Blastoise said:


> Anyone read _Jonathan Livingston Seagull_?


i loved it. it was a great book. i think i'd like it more now than i did when i read it two years ago.


----------



## Munchkin

I finished A Dangerous Path of the Warriors series recently, and I started rereading The Darkest Hour last night~


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I read _Grim Tuesday_ and _The Spook's Nightmare_ while I was in Paris and now I'm reading _Drowned Wednesday_.


----------



## nyuu

A Game of Thrones

Also I bought Cosmos, and The Greatest Show on Earth, cause I wanted them in paper form more than I wanted Changes


----------



## goldenquagsire

so after _A Clockwork Orange_ I moved onto Ursula le Guin's _The Left Hand of Darkness_, which definitely lives up to le Guin's impressive high standards. it's about a race of hermaphrodite humans living on a planet in an ice age and their first contact with wider mankind. it's also got incest and homosexual undertones and somewhat implied futa. it's also a fascinating exploration of a society which lacks the very concept of gender or ever-present sexual desire.

having finished that this morning, I then moved onto Ray Bradbury's _Farenheit 451_ and I finished it later this evening </eng lit penis waving> it was kinda freaky and I feel it focused more on ideas rather than characters. but that's okay because it did that really well. I liked it a bit more than the similar _1984 _because I'm a sucker for somewhat happy endings and some of the justifications for aspects of the plot in _1984 _just felt a little too shaky (although it's still a terrifying and great book).

and now I'm reading Larry Niven's _Ringworld_ which is about a giant ring of rock in space and stuff. sounds fun...


----------



## surskitty

goldenquagsire said:


> so after _A Clockwork Orange_ I moved onto Ursula le Guin's _The Left Hand of Darkness_, which definitely lives up to le Guin's impressive high standards. it's about a race of hermaphrodite humans living on a planet in an ice age and their first contact with wider mankind. it's also got incest and homosexual undertones and somewhat implied futa. it's also a fascinating exploration of a society which lacks the very concept of gender or ever-present sexual desire.


[this is opal, the forums are broken and I can't log in]

There was incest? I don't seem to remember that. And it strikes me you are somewhat missing the point in talking about futa. Also, it might interest you to know that Le Guin said one of the things she most regretted about that book was the lack of actual homosexuality. What else have you read by her? (she is my entire family's favourite author. I wrote a 4000 word paper on her last year. :D)


----------



## Anomaly 54

_Eragon _(For the 18th or 19 time) when I'm at school (The teacher's always late, what else amI gunna do?)

At home I'm reading _Brisingr_... huh, I guess I just love the Eragon series


----------



## goldenquagsire

James said:


> [this is opal, the forums are broken and I can't log in]
> 
> There was incest? I don't seem to remember that. And it strikes me you are somewhat missing the point in talking about futa. Also, it might interest you to know that Le Guin said one of the things she most regretted about that book was the lack of actual homosexuality. What else have you read by her? (she is my entire family's favourite author. I wrote a 4000 word paper on her last year. :D)


@opal: incest, aye. Estraven has sex with his brother and they have a child called Sorve who gets a few lines in the last chapter. the futa was just me being silly. :P

and admittedly it's not proper homosexuality but with most people being referred to by masculine pronouns and being described in, what I think, was a pretty masculine way... well, it just seems quite gay really. especially when Estraven goes into kemmer and he's stuck alone in a tent with Genly.

I've also read _The Dispossessed_ which is honestly to god one of my favourite books ever. and the first two novels of the Earthsea series. so I probably don't have anywhere near the same credentials as your family, but I still think she's a great author. what was your paper about, generally?


----------



## surskitty

goldenquagsire said:


> @opal: incest, aye. Estraven has sex with his brother and they have a child called Sorve who gets a few lines in the last chapter.


Oh, I thought you meant as a major plot point.



> I've also read _The Dispossessed_ which is honestly to god one of my favourite books ever. and the first two novels of the Earthsea series. so I probably don't have anywhere near the same credentials as your family, but I still think she's a great author. what was your paper about, generally?


_The Dispossessed_ is amazing, yes. I think my favourite books are _The Left Hand of Darkness_ and _The Farthest Shore_, which is Earthsea book three. So get on that. I would recommend also her short stories, particularly the anthology _The Birthday of the World._

It was titled "The treatment of gender in Ursula K Le Guin's _The Left Hand of Darkness_", which is terribly general, I know, but I don't have the academic knowledge for a more in-depth paper, and hey, this was high school.

edit: still opal, obviously, though it is worth noting that surskitty is also a fan


----------



## goldenquagsire

James said:


> _The Dispossessed_ is amazing, yes. I think my favourite books are _The Left Hand of Darkness_ and _The Farthest Shore_, which is Earthsea book three.


I'll definitely get round to it. I just found the change in style between the first and second books a little jarring. The first was wild adventures across the whole of Earthsea and the second felt more like a segment of a whole story.



> It was titled "The treatment of gender in Ursula K Le Guin's _The Left Hand of Darkness_", which is terribly general, I know, but I don't have the academic knowledge for a more in-depth paper, and hey, this was high school.


That sounds pretty cool. :o

I'm amazed that your teacher allowed it though.


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> That sounds pretty cool. :o
> 
> I'm amazed that your teacher allowed it though.


Why? o.o


----------



## Tailsy

goldenquagsire said:


> That sounds pretty cool. :o
> 
> I'm amazed that your teacher allowed it though.


Really?

I did my English dissertation on the treatment of same-sex relationships in Carol-Ann Duffy's poetry. I go to a Catholic school, and my teacher thought my dissertation was awesome.


----------



## Diz

Well, most highschools =/= non-heterosexual anythings


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I've read all of *the Keys to the Kingdom* and *Old Kingdom* books except _Superior Saturday_ (which it looks like I'll have to buy myself), _Lord Sunday_ (which my friend had but I can't read until I get _Superior Saturday_) and _Abhorsen_ (which I'll also probably have to buy). I also read Darren Shan's _Koyasan_ and _The Wizard of Oz_, the latter of which I found hilarious because of the language. Also how it was made blatantly obvious that the Scarecrow had brains, the Tin Woodsman had a heart and the Cowardly Lion wasn't cowardly at all.

Meanwhile, I'm just finishing off _1984_, then I have *the Riftwar Saga*, _Mein Kampf_, _The Wind in the Willows_, _Alice in Wonderland_, _A Christmas Carol_, _The Secret Garden_, Brent Weeks' *Night Angel Trilogy* and _Interesting Times_. Which ought to get me to early July hopefully.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> Why? o.o


because in my experience, even if English teachers let you do something creative, they still expect you to do 'literary' stuff. le Guin is brilliant but I dunno if what she writes qualifies for lit fic.

see also ditto's post.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I finally finished Os Maias a couple of days ago and it was boring as hell. 700 pages of 'whine whine whine whine wahey good life woo suicide whine whine INCEST apoplexy'. Portuguese literature classics have kind of let me down so-far. The story itself isn't bad or anything but christ the way it's written just makes you want to go outside for a bike ride or something.

Now I'll continue Middlesex, a book which is also fairly long and also contains incest but is a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> because in my experience, even if English teachers let you do something creative, they still expect you to do 'literary' stuff. le Guin is brilliant but I dunno if what she writes qualifies for lit fic.
> 
> see also ditto's post.


Notwithstanding the absurdity of the term 'lit fic', of course Le Guin qualifies. Clearly your English teachers have been sub-par.



> Well, most highschools =/= non-heterosexual anythings


That's not true and you know it.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> Notwithstanding the absurdity of the term 'lit fic', of course Le Guin qualifies. Clearly your English teachers have been sub-par.


well she's still not regarded as canon. like, dickens, joyce, fitzgerald, all those types are agreed upon as lit fic, but sf is kinda excluded unless the author actively discourages the label. it's dumb, but that's just the way things roll.

also, with all due respect, I find that comment quite insulting. my English teachers over the past few years have been some of the most intelligent, committed individuals that I've ever met. :/



> That's not true and you know it.


I think you might be misinterpreting Ditto's (admittedly poorly-worded) post. he probably meant that high school communities do not generally approve of non-hetero sexuality, especially within the context of academic study. which seems to be a fair assessment.


----------



## opaltiger

> also, with all due respect, I find that comment quite insulting. my English teachers over the past few years have been some of the most intelligent, committed individuals that I've ever met. :/


My apologies. I'm just vastly annoyed by the "science fiction isn't _real_ literature" mentality.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> My apologies. I'm just vastly annoyed by the "science fiction isn't _real_ literature" mentality.


I agree that the attitude is stupid. but the problem is that it's held by the majority. even the teachers who included _Frankenstein _on the syllabus probably didn't think of it as science fiction, even though it arguably follows many sf tropes.


----------



## Phantom

I just finished the book Dragon Heir It's part of a series starting with  The Warrior Heir


----------



## Diz

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies


----------



## mehisfishtaco

Pygmy by Chuck Palahniuk. :3


----------



## Mhaladie

_East of Eden_ by John Steinbeck. I'm only 70-80 pages in, but it's quite incredible so far.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Charizard2K said:


> I just finished the book Dragon Heir It's part of a series starting with  The Warrior Heir


I've read this series and greatly enjoyed it. =3 I thought Chima did an excellent job creating the fantasy in the world as well as tying the characters into it. Her characters inspired me to improve my own stories' characters as well.

I'm currently reading _Wizard's First Rule_ by Terry Goodkind and rereading _The Merchant of Death_ in the _Pendragon_ series by DJ MacHale. _Wizard's First Rule_ is pretty nicely written so far, although I don't think the book will have quite as much of an impact on me as it could have (I've seen the TV show based on it, and granted the TV show is not the same as the book, but I know some things about the book that I wouldn't know now if I hadn't seen the show).

Pretty soon I'm going to start reading _A Tale of Two Cities_ by Charles Dickens for my upcoming English class as well. Normally I'm not overly fond of books I have to read in English, but I'm a little excited about this one (probably mostly because I bought my own copy of the book and it smells nice xD...).


----------



## opaltiger

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I'm currently reading _Wizard's First Rule_ by Terry Goodkind.


Read beyond the first book at your peril.


----------



## Diz

I should be reading The Blithdale Romance by Nathaniel Hawthorn for my English class next year

But I'm reading Oedipus the King for English.


----------



## The Meme

The Invisible Gorilla


----------



## Ruby

_Ditto_ said:


> But I'm reading Oedipus the King for English.


Whose translation?


----------



## Zuu

I recently read Anne Rice's _Interview With The Vampire_ in a day and a half.


----------



## nastypass

dammit walker go finish Catch-22 already


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm about halfway through _Unseen Academicals_. I love how you can read most Discworld novels in no particular order.


----------



## Diz

Ruby said:


> Whose translation?


I'm not sure, but it's published by Filiquarian Publishing, LLC


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The _Odd Thomas _books. Woot. I am currently on _Brother Odd_.


----------



## Ruby

_Ditto_ said:


> I'm not sure, but it's published by Filiquarian Publishing, LLC


Seems to be an obscure 1912 translation by someone called "F. Storr."  I hope it's not too inaccurate or old-fashioned.


----------



## Diz

It reads like Shakespeare. Is it supposed to?


----------



## Ruby

_Ditto_ said:


> It reads like Shakespeare. Is it supposed to?


Well, it's _supposed_ to be in Greek.  But, yes, since Oedipus is a verse drama, a faithful translation will be like a Shakespeare play, at least superficially.  Your translation is so old, though, I found it freely available online.  I only had a quick look at it, but he uses "ye" and "thee" and so on, which modern translators never use.  The style is obviously dated and I should think scholarship has improved enormously since 1912, when it was published. Read it if you like, but there are much better translations around, and they are probably easier to read.


----------



## departuresong

Still getting through _Wuthering Heights_, slowly but surely. To think I could be reading _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ for the third time instead.


----------



## The Meme

> To think I could be reading Nineteen Eighty-Four for the third time instead.


Three times!? I barely got through that book once! That book played on my one true fear, hostile, totalitarian governments. I probably would have made it, maybe, three seconds in the U.S.S.R.


----------



## The Meme

> To think I could be reading Nineteen Eighty-Four for the third time instead.


Three times!? I barely got through that book once! That book played on my one true fear, hostile, totalitarian governments. I probably would have made it, maybe, three seconds in the U.S.S.R.


----------



## opaltiger

departuresong said:


> Still getting through _Wuthering Heights_, slowly but surely. To think I could be reading _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ for the third time instead.


Have you read Brave New World? I find it better than Nineteen Eighty-Four in pretty much every way.


----------



## departuresong

opaltiger said:


> Have you read Brave New World? I find it better than Nineteen Eighty-Four in pretty much every way.


I haven't yet, but I really hope to soon.


----------



## Ruby

Huxley's writing style is flabbier and less modern, but the two books have more in common than people sometimes think.  It is not a simple matter of control by force vs. control by mind-numbing.


----------



## Altair66

Im reading," The Magician Nephew". Its a book in the Cronicles of Narnia 7 book series.


----------



## Leaftail

I'm reading _The City of Ember_. I've been reading it for three days and I just reached page 100. It's a really interesting story so far. I can't wait to start _The People of Sparks_.


----------



## Coloursfall

_The Zombie Survival Guide_ by Max Brooks. Ma just bought it for me today~


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Read _Abhorsen_, _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_, _Superior Saturday_, _The Thin Executioner_ and a book about serial killers while I was in Derry for the weekend. Polishing off _Lord Sunday_ tonight, then I'm going to try and get through _The Colour of Magic_, _Guards! Guards!_, _Night Watch_ and _Thud!_ while I'm in Cobh, then the first two Belgariad books. After that it's a tossup between _Mein Kampf_ and Raymond E. Feists's _Magician_


----------



## Ruby

_Eats, Shoots and Leaves_ is a ridiculous evangelical preach, but it does at least make people conscious of their own writing.


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby said:


> _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_ is a ridiculous evangelical preach, but it does at least make people conscious of their own writing.


Also it appears to dislike the Oxford comma.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Medium Rare by Anthony Bourdain. Kitchen Confidential was a brilliant book, recommend it to anyone who likes food.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Ruby said:


> _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_ is a ridiculous evangelical preach, but it does at least make people conscious of their own writing.


I found it entertaining, if a bit heavy-handed.



opaltiger said:


> Also it appears to dislike the Oxford comma.


I quite agree with Lynne Truss on that point.

As it happened, I discovered several wonderful bookshops stocking second-hand books down in Cork and managed to furnish myself with the entire _Belgariad_. I'm on _Castle of Wizardry_ right now, once I've finished it, I'm going to return to Pratchett, since between us, my friend Damien and I have all the Death and City Watch books.


----------



## opaltiger

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I quite agree with Lynne Truss on that point.


Would you care to argue your point?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

opaltiger said:


> Would you care to argue your point?


1. I think it is aesthetically unpleasant.
2. I think it creates more ambiguity than it resolves.
3. I think it's a cheap escape for people who can't be arsed to just reorder lists.
4. I think it's an arrogant punctuation mark that wants to put itself above "and".


----------



## opaltiger

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> 1. I think it is aesthetically unpleasant.
> 2. I think it creates more ambiguity than it resolves.
> 3. I think it's a cheap escape for people who can't be arsed to just reorder lists.
> 4. I think it's an arrogant punctuation mark that wants to put itself above "and".


I hope you'll forgive me if I ignore points #1 and #4.

As for #2, I disagree. The Oxford comma resolves ambiguity in nearly all cases, and in the rare cases it creates it, omitting the comma is not much better. The wiki page on it has some good examples to this effect.

And #3? That's bullshit and you know it. Reordering lists is not always possible, and even if it is, it may not be preferable from a stylistic standpoint. The Oxford comma is a long-accepted convention that reads more naturally than the alternative. I don't see any reason to omit it, save the general trend in parts of the English speaking world towards a more "simplified" language.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

opaltiger said:


> I hope you'll forgive me if I ignore points #1 and #4.
> 
> As for #2, I disagree. The Oxford comma resolves ambiguity in nearly all cases, and in the rare cases it creates it, omitting the comma is not much better. The wiki page on it has some good examples to this effect.
> 
> And #3? That's bullshit and you know it. Reordering lists is not always possible, and even if it is, it may not be preferable from a stylistic standpoint. The Oxford comma is a long-accepted convention that reads more naturally than the alternative. I don't see any reason to omit it, save the general trend in parts of the English speaking world towards a more "simplified" language.


2. I've seen the wiki page and I think the "_They went to Oregon with Betty, a maid and a cook_" illustrates my point well, since the ambiguity is resolved better by rephrasing than by the Oxford comma.

3. First of all, yes, it is always possible to reorder a list. And even if the person doesn't want to reorder the list, there are other things one could put in instead of an Oxford comma. Secondly, the Oxford comma introduces an unnatural-sounding beat between the penultimate item in the list and the word "and". Take for example "Portugal, Spain and France" which reads nice and rhythmically (1-and-ah-2-and-3) whereas the addition of the Oxford comma "Portugal, Spain, and France" does not (1-and-ah-2-beat-and-3). It's an unnecessary and intrusive punctuation point that throws off the rhythm of a list.


----------



## Lili

I just started Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince this morning. I love how the Prime Minister freaks out over the talking painting and Cornelius Fudge appearing out of nowhere in the first chapter.


----------



## opaltiger

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> 2. I've seen the wiki page and I think the "_They went to Oregon with Betty, a maid and a cook_" illustrates my point well, since the ambiguity is resolved better by rephrasing than by the Oxford comma.


This is what I meant. Both cases are ambiguous; you're arguing in favour of re-ordering the list, not against the Oxford comma. And since the Oxford comma resolves ambiguity in many other cases, I don't see why you would argue against it.



> 3. First of all, yes, it is always possible to reorder a list.


I would argue that there are cases where a list must contain its items in a given order, but let us leave that be.



> And even if the person doesn't want to reorder the list, there are other things one could put in instead of an Oxford comma.


Such as?



> Secondly, the Oxford comma introduces an unnatural-sounding beat between the penultimate item in the list and the word "and". Take for example "Portugal, Spain and France" which reads nice and rhythmically (1-and-ah-2-and-3) whereas the addition of the Oxford comma "Portugal, Spain, and France" does not (1-and-ah-2-beat-and-3). It's an unnecessary and intrusive punctuation point that throws off the rhythm of a list.


See, maybe we just speak the language differently, but I couldn't disagree more. I would always pronounce the pause before the "and". Pronouncing it otherwise makes it sound like "Spain and France" belong together. Think of the length of the pause between "Portugal" and "Spain" when you say that; is the pause between "Spain" and "and" really shorter? Because if it isn't, there needs to be a comma.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

opaltiger said:


> This is what I meant. Both cases are ambiguous; you're arguing in favour of re-ordering the list, not against the Oxford comma. And since the Oxford comma resolves ambiguity in many other cases, I don't see why you would argue against it.


Because any case where the Oxford comma could resolve ambiguity could have the ambiguity resolved in another way. I view it as an intrusive and unnecessary punctuation point. Using the Oxford comma to maintain a list's order for stylistic reasons is essentially using poetic license on punctuation, which is something I don't hold with.



opaltiger said:


> Such as?


Some examples from the wiki page;

They went to Oregon with Betty, who was a maid and a cook.
They went to Oregon with Betty, both a maid and a cook.
They went to Oregon with Betty (a maid) and a cook.
They went to Oregon with Betty – a maid – and a cook.
They went to Oregon with the maid Betty and a cook.
They went to Oregon with Betty and a maid and a cook.
They went to Oregon with Betty, one maid and a cook.



opaltiger said:


> See, maybe we just speak the language differently, but I couldn't disagree more. I would always pronounce the pause before the "and". Pronouncing it otherwise makes it sound like "Spain and France" belong together. Think of the length of the pause between "Portugal" and "Spain" when you say that; is the pause between "Spain" and "and" really shorter? Because if it isn't, there needs to be a comma.


When I speak, the pauses are always identical;

Por-tu-gal,-Spain-and-France
1-and-ah-2-and-3

If I want to introduce a longer pause for emphasis, I add them consistently;

Por-tu-gal,-pause-Spain-pause-and-France-pause
1-and-ah-beat-2-beat-and-3-beat

But when I read the list with an Oxford comma, this is what I get;

Por-tu-gal,-Spain,-and-France
1-and-ah-2-beat-and-3

The Oxford comma is like an unnecessary and annoying speed bump that serve no other purpose than to break my rhythm and make me hit my head off the ceiling.


----------



## opaltiger

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Because any case where the Oxford comma could resolve ambiguity could have the ambiguity resolved in another way. I view it as an intrusive and unnecessary punctuation point. Using the Oxford comma to maintain a list's order for stylistic reasons is essentially using poetic license on punctuation, which is something I don't hold with.


You're missing the point where the Oxford comma is and has been the norm for a long time now.

Also: I grant that ambiguity can often be resolved in other ways. But what if I don't want to resolve it in other ways? I like the Oxford comma because it doesn't make it necessary to jump through hoops simply to get a list right.



> Some examples from the wiki page;
> 
> They went to Oregon with Betty, who was a maid and a cook.
> They went to Oregon with Betty, both a maid and a cook.
> They went to Oregon with Betty (a maid) and a cook.
> They went to Oregon with Betty – a maid – and a cook.
> They went to Oregon with the maid Betty and a cook.
> They went to Oregon with Betty and a maid and a cook.
> They went to Oregon with Betty, one maid and a cook.


Granted, but see my previous point.



> When I speak, the pauses are always identical;
> 
> Por-tu-gal,-Spain-and-France
> 1-and-ah-2-and-3
> 
> If I want to introduce a longer pause for emphasis, I add them consistently;
> 
> Por-tu-gal,-pause-Spain-pause-and-France-pause
> 1-and-ah-beat-2-beat-and-3-beat
> 
> But when I read the list with an Oxford comma, this is what I get;
> 
> Por-tu-gal,-Spain,-and-France
> 1-and-ah-2-beat-and-3
> 
> The Oxford comma is like an unnecessary and annoying speed bump that serve no other purpose than to break my rhythm and make me hit my head off the ceiling.


Then I guess we just have different ideas as to how to pronounce lists.


----------



## Ruby

opaltiger said:


> You're missing the point where the Oxford comma is and has been the norm for a long time now.
> 
> Also: I grant that ambiguity can often be resolved in other ways. But what if I don't want to resolve it in other ways? I like the Oxford comma because it doesn't make it necessary to jump through hoops simply to get a list right.


Game, set and match.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

opaltiger said:


> You're missing the point where the Oxford comma is and has been the norm for a long time now.
> 
> Also: I grant that ambiguity can often be resolved in other ways. But what if I don't want to resolve it in other ways? I like the Oxford comma because it doesn't make it necessary to jump through hoops simply to get a list right.


Just because the Oxford comma "has been the norm for a long time now" doesn't mean anything, especially since it has always been hotly debated by linguists and there has never even been a plurality of opinion, let alone a majority or even a consensus. For centuries, allsentenceswerewrittenlikethisanditwasconsideredasignofaweakwriterifscriptwasquicktoofferupitsmeaningindeedtherewasnopunctuationandonewasexpectedtoworktediouslyforconsiderablelengthsoftimetounderstandwhatmessagethewriterwastryingtoconveythisbeingespeciallyunhelpfulwhenwordsranintoeachotherinsuchawaythattheyformednewordsandonehadtoworkoutwhichwordsthewriterwasactuallyusing. But now we have spacing and punctuation. Once, colons could be used to end sentences just like a full stop, but now that would look ridiculous:

And just because you don't feel like resolving ambiguity doesn't mean that you should stick a comma where it has no business being. If someone didn't feel like punctuating at all, is that a valid argument for accepting non-punctuation as a convention in English writing? The word "and" serves the purpose of separating the penultimate and final items in a list. The inclusion of the Oxford comma is completely unnecessary, because any ambiguity created in a list can be resolved by other means. It's a lazy little mark for people who can't put in the effort of resolving ambiguity through proper means.

I'm also greatly amused by the fact that you support the Oxford comma because "it doesn't make it necessary to jump through hoops simply to get a list right", yet you claimed that omitting the Oxford comma was part of "the general trend in parts of the English speaking world towards a more "simplified" language". After all, what's more simple than a language where rather than going to the bother of reordering a list you have left ambiguous, you simply add an unnecessary comma.


----------



## shy ♡




----------



## Tailsy

All I'm getting is that you don't like the Oxford comma because it's lazy.

I don't think that's a very good reason, somehow.


----------



## Ruby

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Just because the Oxford comma "has been the norm for a long time now" doesn't mean anything, especially since it has always been hotly debated by linguists and there has never even been a plurality of opinion, let alone a majority or even a consensus. For centuries, allsentenceswerewrittenlikethisanditwasconsideredasignofaweakwriterifscriptwasquicktoofferupitsmeaningindeedtherewasnopunctuationandonewasexpectedtoworktediouslyforconsiderablelengthsoftimetounderstandwhatmessagethewriterwastryingtoconveythisbeingespeciallyunhelpfulwhenwordsranintoeachotherinsuchawaythattheyformednewordsandonehadtoworkoutwhichwordsthewriterwasactuallyusing. But now we have spacing and punctuation. Once, colons could be used to end sentences just like a full stop, but now that would look ridiculous:
> 
> And just because you don't feel like resolving ambiguity doesn't mean that you should stick a comma where it has no business being. If someone didn't feel like punctuating at all, is that a valid argument for accepting non-punctuation as a convention in English writing? The word "and" serves the purpose of separating the penultimate and final items in a list. The inclusion of the Oxford comma is completely unnecessary, because any ambiguity created in a list can be resolved by other means. It's a lazy little mark for people who can't put in the effort of resolving ambiguity through proper means.
> 
> I'm also greatly amused by the fact that you support the Oxford comma because "it doesn't make it necessary to jump through hoops simply to get a list right", yet you claimed that omitting the Oxford comma was part of "the general trend in parts of the English speaking world towards a more "simplified" language". After all, what's more simple than a language where rather than going to the bother of reordering a list you have left ambiguous, you simply add an unnecessary comma.


All right, I'm going to wade into this now.  Your argument seems very weak.   I can hardly follow it.  First of all, let's establish that the Oxford comma has existed in the English language for hundreds and hundreds of years, and for most of that time it appears not to have been "hotly debated" by anyone.  Here are some examples.  

From Dickens: _anxious aunts, experienced nurses, and doctors of profound wisdom _ (1838)
Swift:  _abounding in virtue, honour, truth, and good sense_ (1726)
Bunyan: _snares, lines, angles, hooks, and nets_ (1678)
Chaucer: _Dispence, Business, and Jealousy_ (1387?)

In your first paragraph you imply that convention has no authority, but then you call the Oxford comma "a comma where it has no business being."  What authority are you appealing to there, if not convention?   Now I am not saying the Oxford comma is always needed - simple lists can often do without it - but nor is it useless or lazy.  Rearranging the sentence can never be an exact alternative, because rearranging changes, among other things, the rhythm (the "beats," intonation, and so on), which you were so worried about in another post.   Even if rearranging were a exact alternative, you haven't said why it would be in any way _preferable_ to using a comma.


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby has addressed the rest of your post quite nicely, but:



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> eatly amused by the fact that you support the Oxford comma because "it doesn't make it necessary to jump through hoops simply to get a list right", yet you claimed that omitting the Oxford comma was part of "the general trend in parts of the English speaking world towards a more "simplified" language". After all, what's more simple than a language where rather than going to the bother of reordering a list you have left ambiguous, you simply add an unnecessary comma.


You are quoting me out of context. I said the second quote in reference purely to the presence of the comma, not considering any other alternatives. In that context, omitting the comma is the more simplified option.

I am rather mystified by your vehemence in opposing this supposed "unnecessary" comma. I could just as easily turn your argument around: why would you go about unnecessarily reordering a list you have left ambiguous when you could simply add a comma? I grant that at times, reordering a list may result in a better structure over all. But there are also times - in the majority, I think - when the Oxford comma is a simpler, more elegant, and overall superior solution.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Actually, yes, you're right, I'm wrong and the Oxford comma is a perfectly acceptable punctuation point when used properly.


----------



## Ruby

Yay!  That's very sportsmanlike of you.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm sick of being so pig-headed all the time, it just makes me even more annoying than I am anyway. I'm trying to learn to just admit when I'm wrong.


----------



## Adriane

I'm at a loss as to why it's not mandatory by conventions, personally.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I got back into Pratchett just long enough to read _Mort_ and _Reaper Man_, then I went to the library and picked up _Anathem_ by Neal Stephenson, _The Bromeliad_ by Terry Pratchett, which I've been meaning to reread for a long time, and the first two Shannara books. Also got King's _The Gunslinger_ in Kilkenny and I'm going to read all the above in that order. I've stopped trying to predict what books I'll read after that, I always get distracted by the arrival of more books.


----------



## Equinoxe

I went to the library today and got _Pride and Prejudice_ (I saw the newest movie version and unexpectedly kind of liked it).
It is honestly pretty good even though it's not what I usually read.


By the way, have any of you noticed that most sci-fi books (almost _all_) that are directed at more mature audiences have really rancid porn-ish sex scenes? I don't mind sex in my books but most of these are just plain disgusting.
Makes me wonder if all sci-fi authors are lonely guys fantasizing about huge galactic jugs or something. :V


----------



## opaltiger

Equinoxe said:


> By the way, have any of you noticed that most sci-fi books (almost _all_) that are directed at more mature audiences have really rancid porn-ish sex scenes? I don't mind sex in my books but most of these are just plain disgusting.
> Makes me wonder if all sci-fi authors are lonely guys fantasizing about huge galactic jugs or something. :V


... no? What sort of science fiction have you been reading?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Whatever it is doesn't sound too great. I've never read any science fiction with any sex-scenes actually, unless you count Dan Brown because half the science he uses in his stories is complete fiction, ho ho ho.


----------



## Ruby

He's clearly been reading H.G. Wells.


----------



## Dannichu

A friend of mine and I were bored last week and went around town, going into all the charity shops, finding Mills & Boon books (trashy romances, you know the ones) and trying to find the dirtiest/cheesiest sex scenes we could.

...we were politely asked to leave a couple of the shops after reading the scenes aloud.

More respectably, I'm rereading my way through the works of Virginia Woolf, and am currently on Orlando.


----------



## opaltiger

_Quicksilver_, Neal Stephenson and _We_, Yevgeny Zamyatin.


----------



## Ruby

opaltiger said:


> _We_, Yevgeny Zamyatin.


Tell us if Brave New World ripped this off as much as people say it did.


----------



## Equinoxe

I read pretty much whatever there is on the sci-fi shelf (which is too small btw) that seems even remotely interesting based on the covers.



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Whatever it is doesn't sound too great.


You're right about that. I'd like to read more sci-fi stuff but pretty much everything at our library is utter crap. There are like, two or three books or series I actually like there.



Ruby said:


> He's clearly been reading H.G. Wells.


Actually, I haven't. I'm not sure if I've ever read his books.

_
where is the quality stuff hiding_


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby said:


> Tell us if Brave New World ripped this off as much as people say it did.


So far? I don't see it. I mean, yes, okay, both are dystopian novels. We is the first of its kind, every subsequent dystopian novel owes much to it. But Brave New World definitely brings its own qualities to the genre.

Speaking of, there is a quote on the back cover in which Orwell proclaims We superior to Brave New World. I suspect he did not much like Huxley.



> where is the quality stuff hiding


Le Guin!


----------



## Ruby

opaltiger said:


> Speaking of, there is a quote on the back cover in which Orwell proclaims We superior to Brave New World. I suspect he did not much like Huxley.


I've read that essay, actually.  I don't think Orwell disliked Huxley (who was his French teacher for a year, you know), but they obviously had rather different ideas of what dangers faced society.  Orwell thought _We_ was just more relevant than _Brave New World_.


----------



## Equinoxe

opaltiger said:


> Le Guin!


Seen her books there, gonna get some the next time I visit the library. Thanks for the tip C:


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm far more of a fantasy fan than sci-fi, so I won't presume to recommend anything in that genre.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Equinoxe said:


> By the way, have any of you noticed that most sci-fi books (almost _all_) that are directed at more mature audiences have really rancid porn-ish sex scenes? I don't mind sex in my books but most of these are just plain disgusting.
> Makes me wonder if all sci-fi authors are lonely guys fantasizing about huge galactic jugs or something. :V


Not sci-fi, but it's one of the few flaws of Harry Turtledove's writing. His sex-scenes aren't really rancid, but they're often oddly out of place and weirdly written. For me, either you glide through it or get into dirty detail, and Turtledove manages to write them on this weird in-between level. He's gotten better about it, though. Nonetheless, I understand your fears. =P

Back on topic, what am I reading? Medium Raw, by Anthony Bourdain. It's a recent follow-up to Kitchen Confidential. Quite good, but a bit harder for 'civilians' to get into than Kitchen Confidential.


----------



## Diz

I finished Oedipus Rex, and now I should be working on the Blithdale Romance. If only Nathaniel Hawthorn wouldn't ramble so much.


----------



## spaekle

Welp, I have _Foundation_ by Asimov and _Hitchhiker's Guide_ lying around partially-read, and today I bought _In Pursuit of Elegance_ by Matthew E. May and _Neuromancer_ by William Gibson. The latter of which I'm really excited about finding, but I should probably finish the other  books before I get to that one. Especially since the other one I bought today is my summer reading book.


----------



## ShadowUmbreon

I'm reading Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte for school. But I'm thinking about rereading Harry Potter for the second time this month... I'm immersing myself until the first part of the last movie comes out.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I'm still reading _A Tale of Two Cities_ by Charles Dickens for English. It's a slow read for me but I'm getting accustomed to the style, and I'm becoming interested in reading more like it. Any recommendations?

Sitting on my shelf still are _Wizard's First Rule_ and _The Never War_ by Terry Goodkind and DJ MacHale respectively; I want to keep reading them but I've been too busy to devote much time to them.

I'm also interested in starting _Wicked Lovely_ by Melissa Marr; I read the first few chapters in a bookstore and the world intrigued me.


----------



## ....

_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins.
Probably one of my favorite books ever.


----------



## Minish

_Helen of Troy_ by Margaret George.

Very good stuff, especially if you're fascinated by Greek mythology like I am. :D


----------



## Dayminder

I read two books today.

Tithe, by Holly Black
The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman

I have previously read them, but decided to read them again.


----------



## Aisling

I got _Tongues of Serpents_ (theee... sixth book in the Temeraire series by Naomi Novik) a few days after it came out, but I only sat down to read more of it today and got through about six chapters or so and I'm about halfway through it now.


----------



## Adriane

I should pick Temeraire back up again. Interested in looking into some LeGuin, too.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I got _Ulysses_, _The Origin of Species_ and _The Interpretation of Dreams_ for fifteen euro and I'm getting _the Iliad _and _the Oddyssey _in one volume for a fiver tomorrow.

YAY SALE


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

_American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman. I have heard good things and I'm about halfway through.


----------



## Ruby

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> _the Iliad _and _the Oddyssey _in one volume for a fiver tomorrow.


Are you sure a five-euro one-volume edition is going to be a respectable translation?  I have my doubts.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Ruby said:


> Are you sure a five-euro one-volume edition is going to be a respectable translation?  I have my doubts.


Well, it's only five euro because Tall Tales got bought and changed into Ouroboros Books, who apparently don't stock classics, so they're selling off the remaining stock for a fiver each. They're Wordsworth Classics, so whatever translation they use.


----------



## Ruby

Wordsworth Classics use translations that are out of copyright, I believe.  Their translation of Dante is from 1805.  Their translation of Homer appears to be by George Chapman, who died in 1634.  It has the distinction of being the translation which Keats wrote a poem about, but as you might guess, it is old, and not exactly scholarly.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I don't know if there's a significant difference in the translations recommended to American students as opposed to elsewhere, but over here everyone pushes the Robert Fitzgerald translation of _The Odyssey_ (and _The Illiad_, I presume, but I don't have that one and it isn't studied quite as often anyway). I didn't pay for my copy because it was a gift from my old English teacher, but it says it cost $12 USD, and that's not bad at all. It was probably even less than that. Dunno what that comes out to in euros, but I can't imagine it'd be that expensive to get a decent paperback translation.

*ahem* The real reason I've come back to this thread being to say that I'm reading _Watchmen_. For English lit. I was startled, to say the least, when I saw it on the syllabus, but the teacher (who is generally awesome anyway) was totally serious and apparently we're even going to watch the movie in class afterward. Picked up a copy from the library just this morning, and while graphic novels and superheroes aren't usually my cup of tea I have to say it's pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Aisling

Kratos Aurion said:


> *ahem* The real reason I've come back to this thread being to say that I'm reading _Watchmen_. For English lit. I was startled, to say the least, when I saw it on the syllabus, but the teacher (who is generally awesome anyway) was totally serious and apparently we're even going to watch the movie in class afterward. Picked up a copy from the library just this morning, and while graphic novels and superheroes aren't usually my cup of tea I have to say it's pretty interesting so far.


That's awesome. D: I wonder if I can convince my AP English teacher to let us do that. She brought in a graphic novel version of _The Jungle_ (that we had to read over the summer) yesterday for us to look at, saying she was also a fan of graphic novels, and afterward me and a friend of mine asked her if she'd ever read _Watchmen_, and she said she had. It's a stretch but this makes me want to try it.

Comic book superhero things aren't usually my thing either, but that's not what Watchmen is _really_ about anyway. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby said:


> Wordsworth Classics use translations that are out of copyright, I believe.  Their translation of Dante is from 1805.  Their translation of Homer appears to be by George Chapman, who died in 1634.  It has the distinction of being the translation which Keats wrote a poem about, but as you might guess, it is old, and not exactly scholarly.


I assume you advocate the Fagles translation?


----------



## Pwnemon

Robinson Crusoe. My mother was startled by the amount of classics I had never read, so this is my first. It's pretty good, and it has good arguments for theism inside. :evil grin:


----------



## Superbird

Pwnemon said:


> Robinson Crusoe. My mother was startled by the amount of classics I had never read, so this is my first. It's pretty good, and it has good arguments for theism inside. :evil grin:


...uh oh. This is not good for the rest of us.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Ruby said:


> Wordsworth Classics use translations that are out of copyright, I believe.  Their translation of Dante is from 1805.  Their translation of Homer appears to be by George Chapman, who died in 1634.  It has the distinction of being the translation which Keats wrote a poem about, but as you might guess, it is old, and not exactly scholarly.


Yeah, I looked it up and apparently it wasn't the best. For that and other reasons, I got the Qur'an instead. Also for a fiver.


----------



## opaltiger

I just finished two books today (_The Forever War_, Joe Haldeman, and _Voices_, Ursula K. Le Guin). Now I'm going to start one of a huge stack I have waiting. If anyone would care to help me choose:

_Last Argument of Kings_, Joe Abercrombie
_The Scarab Path_, Adrian Tchaikovsky
_Childhood's End_, Arthur C. Clarke
_The Last Unicorn_, Peter S. Beagle
_Warriors_, edited by George R. R. Martin and Gardner Dozois
_Tongues of Serpents_, Naomi Novik

My stack: it is big.

Also still reading _Kraken_, by China Mieville.


----------



## Aisling

Read _Tongues of Serpents_ first! Then _The Last Unicorn_.

I remember you saying you might read the Temeraire series sometime but I never knew you actually started to. :o I finished Tongues of Serpents today.


----------



## spaekle

_Childhood's End_ is the only book I've read on that list. I thought it was pretty cool, but not the best thing I've ever read. 

I finished reading my summer assignment and _Hitchhiker's Guide_ and am now reading _Neuromancer_ by William Gibson. Then I have _Foundation_, and then I'm out of nerd books for the time being. :c


----------



## Diz

I am finally done with that overly long winded, pompus, drawn out and moody piece of shit literature known at The Blithedale Romance. Up yours Nathaniel Hawthorn.

Now on to O Pioneers by Willa Cather which I hope will be a bit more bearable. And I have to finish it by Tuesday!


----------



## Zippo12

im reading the Harry Potter and Eragon series.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I just finished _The Inferior_ by Peadar O Guilín. It was one of the most interesting fantasy books I have read in a very long time. Definitely going to keep an eye out for the sequels.

I'm also reading _The Musician's Daughter_ by Susanne Dunlap, and beginning to reread _The Reality Bug_ by DJ MacHale.

Pretty soon I'm going to start reading _Brightly Woven_ by Alexandra Bracken.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

The Ukrainians: Unexpected Nation
The New Penguin Russian Course
Living Language Russian
Гарри Поттер и Орден Феникса
Kiffe Kiffe Demain

Books I want to read:
Temeraire
Anathem (looked it up on opal's recommendation and it seemed like the kind of book I'm into)
Scott Pilgrim series (fff okay, it's a comic. i am still very interested in reading it)

I like how most of my books now are non-fiction. :o


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Well , I'm reading a bunch of books for school, but as far as personal enjoyment, a  book called _Crime Files: Four Minute Forensic Mysteries. _ It's funny, as well as scientific. 
some of the funny parts:

Mike(answering a phone): Mike's Morgue, You kill em' we chill em', Mike speaking.

Gibson: What does CSI stand for?
Wes: Cool Studs Incorporated?

Also some of the school books I'm reading
_The Red Badge of Courage_
_The Jungle_
_The Adventure of Huckleberry Finn_
etc,etc


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

_Never Make A Promise You Can't Break - How To Succeed in Irish Politics_ by Gene Kerrigan and _The Art of War_ by Sun Tzu. My Qur'an was taken from me by my cousin :/ He was drunk and has a blackbelt in judo, there wasn't much I could do.


----------



## PK

_Abhorsen_ by Garth Nix.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Finally finished reading I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings. I started reading it last summer and I got halfway through it and then got bored. I have other books I've bought that are just standing on my shelf, looking at me unhappily. I should tackle them sometime. I can definitely finish And Then There Were None in an afternoon; The Count of Monte Cristo might take more time but I think I'd already read it once in Spanish (for a fifth grade book report thing, lol) so I should know the plot and stuff.

So after that... I should finally finish Wuthering Heights. I have way too many unread books. A lot of them are like crappy fiction I got for free from the school library (hurray, giving away old outdated books! and pulp fiction!).

Still reading the ones in my previous post, btw. Halfway through Harry Potter!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Re-reading _The Saga of Darren Shan_, then I'm going to give _Mein Kampf_ another go.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

_Blue Bloods - Revelations_(3 of 4) by Melissa De La Cruz
_Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen


----------



## Diz

O Pioneers was actually a lot better than The Blithdale Romance. It's like Willa Cather did Nathaniel Hawthorn's job better. Odd

I also read Syren by Angie Sage, from the Septimus Heap series. Pretty good. I have to say I love her subtle use of humor in those.

Now I'm re-reading The Dark is Rising by Susan Cooper, which reminds me of a combination of CS Lewis and Tolkien, and far less drawn out than either. But apparently NO ONE has ever read the book, even though the penultimate book, The Grey King, is a NEWBURY MEDAL WINNER. Gosh!


----------



## Minish

Simultaneously reading Homer's _the Iliad_ as well as _Interview with the Vampire_ by Anne Rice.


----------



## Ruby

_Ditto_ said:


> Now I'm re-reading The Dark is Rising by Susan Cooper, which reminds me of a combination of CS Lewis and Tolkien, and far less drawn out than either. But apparently NO ONE has ever read the book


I think I've read that, but remember literally _nothing_ about it.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Reading A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens. Definitely very... of its time (I honestly can't stand copious amounts of description. Dickens, on the other hand, seems very content to describe _everything_). I can't find any plot so far - there have been many small plots resolved here and then, but I'm only just now starting to get the hints of an overarching conflict, and that was after having looked at the blurb on the back of my book. The grammar is a pain because Dickens uses commas in a way that makes reading rather confusing and there are also weird phrasings that throw me for a loop. It's readable, though.

I'm interested in finishing it because there are some things that I am interested in finding out and now and then Dickens makes some sort of witty comment that I really enjoy (I liked the one about the owls). I've yet to see how he was an "undisputed genius" but I'm not even halfway through the book so I should give it a chance.

Halfway through Harry Potter. Slowly but surely I will finish it. Slowly. Definitely slowly.


----------



## goldenquagsire

I haven't read an actual book in ages, I've mostly been beefing up on history books for the sake of my UCAS form. :(

Currently I'm reading Geoffrey Elton's _The Practice of History_. It's actually quite witty in places and very interesting, although if you're not into historiography then it probably isn't going to be your cup of tea. It's also mercifully short.



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Re-reading _The Saga of Darren Shan_, then I'm going to give _Mein Kampf_ another go.


I've heard that quite apart from the odious politics, _Mein Kampf_ is very poorly-written.

My family have a copy from the 1930s in the original German that my dead inherited from a relative; I've never thought to read it though.


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> I haven't read an actual book in ages, I've mostly been beefing up on history books for the sake of my UCAS form. :(
> 
> Currently I'm reading Geoffrey Elton's _The Practice of History_. It's actually quite witty in places and very interesting, although if you're not into historiography then it probably isn't going to be your cup of tea. It's also mercifully short.
> 
> 
> I've heard that quite apart from the odious politics, _Mein Kampf_ is very poorly-written.
> 
> My family have a copy from the 1930s in the original German that my dead inherited from a relative; I've never thought to read it though.


Have you read The Decline and Fall? :o


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> Have you read The Decline and Fall? :o


my goodness, you don't mean Gibbon's books? the six volume history of the Roman Empire? because... I haven't. :(


----------



## Ruby

opal could read that with his eyes closed.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

goldenquagsire said:


> I've heard that quite apart from the odious politics, _Mein Kampf_ is very poorly-written.
> 
> My family have a copy from the 1930s in the original German that my dead inherited from a relative; I've never thought to read it though.


I've read some of it, and it is certainly not a well-written book. My copy comes with oodles of hilarity because the footnotes inform me of places where Hitler blatantly lies about himself.


----------



## Murkrow

I just got a few books on maths which I'm reading. I'll probably read them all but it seems that any book that isn't about maths (or Harry Potter!) I simply drop them D:

There a quite a few novels I've started but never finished so when it comes to fiction I keep to short stories because I'm stupid like that.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Ruby said:


> opal could read that with his eyes closed.


but I thought science was his thing...

can't we have our fiercely delineated subject ghettoes? I'm perfectly happy to leave quantum mechanics well alone as long as scientists steer clear of whig interpretations. :(


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I'm rereading the _Pendragon_ books by DJ MacHale, leading up to the final three books that I haven't read yet. I'm reading _Black Water_ right now.

As part of my crusade to read the vast number of unread books on my shelves, I am reading _The Great Good Thing_ by Roderick Townley. I got it ages ago and probably would have enjoyed it more when I was younger, but I'm too stubborn to stop reading it now.

And for my Wars class, I'm reading _Lone Survivor_ by Marcus Luttrell. I can already tell it's going to be heartbreaking, but it might take me a while to read it because I'm embarrassingly unfamiliar with current events and some of the narrative is a bit confusing because of that. But I imagine reading works such as this will help remedy that.


----------



## Flora

We had to read _The Last Lecture_ for Theology.

I really liked it; it was a bit sad at times, but the message it presented ("you can actually achieve your childhood dreams, and here's how") was a very positive one.

And plus my dad's reaction to opening the book to a random page and reading something about Star Wars was just great.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

_Blue Bloods: Revelations_(3 of 4), _Water for Elephants_, and I have started to re-read _Twilight_(keep hate to yourself please or rabid eevee will bite) but these other two and work and school have consumed me.


----------



## Clover

Since coming to Brazil, I have had some time to read.

First I went through the four .hack//Another Birth light novels again, because my head hurt with Portuguese and I didn't care for anything more strenuous. Afterwards I finished Temeraire, which I had only read the first chapter of back home. I have PDFs to the others in the series, and I may have to put up with those if I want to read more (which I do!) considering the lack of... well, of bookstores or libraries here, and where there are some they tend to lack books in English. And I wouldn't want to see what a translation could do to that lovely writing style.

Then A Brief History of Time, mostly because I had it and it was thinner than Cryptonomicon, which took about two and a half weeks from me and gave in return a slightly strained shoulder from keeping it in my bag the whole time. I... guess I liked it, though? It was kind of an effort. Less of a novel than a condensed collection of biographies of vaguely connected people. I'd probably recommend some other Stephenson book, even though I haven't read any other 
Stephenson books.

Those are the rl paper books I've read. In txt form, I've finished... Diane Duane's The Book of Night with Moon - the only YW book I haven't read is the most recent one... Wizards on Mars, right? Also Cory Doctorow's Content, the first non-novel of his I've read. I'm working on Margaret Atwood's The Handmaid's Tale, after which I shall move on to Dirk Gently or Do Androids Dream.... Mm. And probably after those I'll convert the next Temeraire. o/


----------



## opaltiger

> I... guess I liked it, though? It was kind of an effort. Less of a novel than a condensed collection of biographies of vaguely connected people. I'd probably recommend some other Stephenson book, even though I haven't read any other
> Stephenson books.


They're more or less all like that, to various extents.


----------



## opaltiger

_The Master and Margarita_ - Mikhail Bulgakov.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Re-reading _The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak for English.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Re-reading _The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak for English.


suggestion: ignore the book's epilogue.

Currently reading The Catcher in the Rye. I think I'm the only person who actually _likes_ Holden Caulfield!


----------



## Tailsy

_Stardust_ by Neil Gaiman.

Meh. Passable.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Recently read the first two _Scott Pilgrim _graphic novels. I can see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Kammington said:


> suggestion: ignore the book's epilogue.


I've read it before. I like the epilogue.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I've read it before. I like the epilogue.


I don't know. I feel as if it was sort of tacked on to make the ending happier.


----------



## nastypass

Just finished Black Powder War yesterday and began A Clockwork Orange this morning.  The change in style was _ridiculously_ jarring.


----------



## Automata heart

i've just finished a 2 books, one called the queen and i, and another called queen cammilla. both very good. and i am now reading the 3rd harry potter book.


----------



## Flora

Reading _Anna's Boys _by Bill Pezza in school. It's fantastic and sad and awesome and you should read it. (if you can find it, maybe it's only available here? I dunno, it's not exactly well-known and the only reason we're reading it is cause my english teacher's like BFFs with the writer.)


----------



## goldenquagsire

I'm reading two books at the moment. one is _The Great Cat Massacre_, which is a study of the social history of the Ancien Régieme by an American scholar of French history called Robert Darnton. the title might be a bit quirky, but it's a very good work of historical analysis and perfectly readable.

and the fiction I'm reading is David Mitchell's (no, not the guy from Peep Show) _Cloud Atlas_. the intertwining but seperate narratives thing is interesting.


----------



## opaltiger

_The Book of the New Sun_ - Gene Wolfe


----------



## benwayshouse

i am about to start reading joseph conrad's _heart of darkness_.


----------



## Diz

I got a Nook for Christmas so I'm reading a TON right now. I read The Lost Hero, Rick Riordan already, and downloaded his other new one, The Red Pyramid, but before I start on that, I'm going to finish reading Frank Beddor's new ArchEnemy. And also the classic Dracula.


----------



## Zeph

As of yesterday (i.e. That one day where you get stuff), I've been reading _Harry Potter à l'École des Sorciers._ After a couple of weeks or however long it takes, I'll skip straight to _Le Prisonnier d'Azkaban_, due to the fact that I read _La Chambre des Secrets_ a couple of weeks ago since I was borrowing it from a friend. After that, I'll just read the series as normal.


----------



## spaekle

H. G. Wells - The War of the Worlds

:D


----------



## opaltiger

_Wicked_ - Gregory Maguire


----------



## Abwayax

Just read a self-published novel that my cousin wrote. I got him to sign it for me, which made him somewhat happy. Now I'd like to read _The Jungle_ by Upton Sinclair and maybe some of Tolkien's works.


----------



## benwayshouse

i finished _heart of darkness_ and am about to start _dubliners_ by james joyce. my friend also gave me a few philip k. dick novels as a late christmas present, and i am very interested in splurging on that stuff as soon as possible.


----------



## MentheLapin

Thirteen Reasons Why by Jay Asher is so freaky it's untrue but tbh it's one of the best books I've ever read. And then I shall start on The Life and Death of Charlie St Cloud, which my uncle lent me yesterday ^_^


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I'm still attempting to read all of the books that I actually own and haven't read yet. I'm reading _The Telling Pool_ by David Clement-Davies. While it's nicely written and fairly interesting, it doesn't pack nearly the same emotional punch as _The Sight_ or _Fire Bringer_. I'm pretty disappointed in it in that aspect, but if I ignore my expectations, it's fine. I'll have to finish it before I can know for sure what I think of it.

Then I'm reading the first _Artemis Fowl_ book by Eoin Colfer because I have the first two and I've been told they're a nice, light read. I've read just the beginning so far - it's a little intriguing but I think I would have enjoyed it more when I was younger - I have a feeling it's going to be more surface-level than what really appeals to me now. But I have a problem with judging a book before I've read it, so I'm reading it.

Although I haven't started it yet, I'm next going to read _Raven Rise_ by DJ MacHale. I'm excited to begin this one - I had a hard time rereading the Pendragon books, so at first I thought that I'd grown out of them. But once I began reading what I hadn't already, I devoured them again. Perhaps they just aren't books that I enjoy rereading - I enjoy reading them for the first time, but after that the surprises aren't as surprising.

I'm eager to make more progress on the unread books on my bookshelf - I really can't believe how many books I've accumulated without reading them.


----------



## Erif

Just finished Of Mice and Men, a good way through Ender's Game and enjoying it very much, and started The Trial by Kafka and 1984 by Orwell. Also, How Fiction Works by James Wood.

@Sandstone-Shadow: Yeah, the Artemis Fowl series is a fun read, but you probably feel a bit too mature for it. The first was the best IMO, but honestly, it seems the series is deteriorating. It gets worse and worse each and every novel. The last one I read, the fourth I believe, was pretty uninteresting.


----------



## Diz

I just finished the entire Hunger Games series/trilogy. They were great, I totally recommend, and I want to talk about them to somebody


----------



## Green

_The Count of Monte Cristo_. I wanted it to read over winter break and then forgot it at school. :/


----------



## Coloursfall

Just finished _Catching Fire_; starting on _Mockingjay_. THESE BOOKS THESE BOOKS I LOVE THEM.

and I swear to god if Katniss doesn't get with Peeta I'm gunna cry ;w; I love Peeta SO MUCH


----------



## Flora

read (and finished) _The Lost Hero_ by Rick Riordan, which happens to be the sequel to the _Percy Jackson_ series. Also reading _The Red Pyramid,_ which features a _very_ snarky twelve-year-old british chick.


----------



## spaekle

Bret Easton Ellis - _American Psycho_.

Before this I finished _Animal Farm_. _War of the Worlds_ was put off because I wasn't getting into it at the moment.


----------



## Lili

Restuarant at the End of the Universe by Douglas Adams.


----------



## Byrus

Just finished reading a book called The Hunting Season by Dean Vincent Carter. It was basically Goosebumps plus blood plus the word "fuck" sprinkled liberally throughout. 

Now reading Full Dark, No Stars by Stephen King which I'm really enjoying, and I have a bunch of random crime novels that I'm hopeful about.


----------



## nyuu

_Changes_ - Jim Butcher! Wizards and vampires and the kidnapped children they have, oh my

I read the first two _Hunger Games_ books over thanksgiving. HEY HUNGER GAMES GUYS: Why did the editing, like, not exist. And why didn't the characters have appearances? "she has olive skin and black hair" don't cut it. Entertaining enough that I may read the last one eventually, though!

I also have here _A Short History of Nearly Everything_ & _The Grand Design_


----------



## Zero Moment

Just finished Marked, Spray, and Ender's Game. 
In a three-day time span.
I thought the ending of EG was very sad, and the book seemed kinda deep in parts.


----------



## Diz

newt said:


> _Changes_ I read the first two _Hunger Games_ books over thanksgiving. HEY HUNGER GAMES GUYS: Why did the editing, like, not exist. And why didn't the characters have appearances? "she has olive skin and black hair" don't cut it. Entertaining enough that I may read the last one eventually, though!


I totally agree with you. I wasn't sure if the editing errors were from my Nook or actually published that way, but they were pretty bad.

And appearances were horribly described. I had no clear idea what they looked like. Honestly, I think they were written to be turned into a movie, and the author didn't want to be too descriptive so that it would be easier to find actors.


----------



## Lili

I have to put aside my Hitchhiker's Guide books until after school, right now I have to read The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield.


----------



## Coloursfall

Just finished _Mockingjay_~

THE ENDING AAAA <3 

/runs off to write fanfic and never post it


----------



## Ratty

I'm working on finishing The Golden Compass by Philip Pullman right now, and I really recommend it to anyone who liked the movie. It explains a lot more things and you really get a sense for how the whole universe works, why everything is happening and stuff like that, unlike the movie which basically goes "Well, here's a world where everyone has their own talking animals, no time to explain, on with the plot!"


----------



## Minish

Ratty said:


> I'm working on finishing The Golden Compass by Philip Pullman right now, and I really recommend it to anyone who liked the movie. It explains a lot more things and you really get a sense for how the whole universe works, why everything is happening and stuff like that, unlike the movie which basically goes "Well, here's a world where everyone has their own talking animals, no time to explain, on with the plot!"


I'd rather recommend Northern Lights to anyone who _didn't_ like the film, which was pretty dire.

_Jane Eyre_, Charlotte Bronte. Brilliant so far.


----------



## Ratty

Cirrus said:


> I'd rather recommend Northern Lights to anyone who _didn't_ like the film, which was pretty dire.


Haha, you're right, I meant more like liked the concept of the movie, or at least wanted to know more. I thought it was pretty interesting when I saw it, but the books is a lot better so far.
And huh, I didn't know it was also called Northern Lights. That's interesting.


----------



## Minish

Ratty said:


> And huh, I didn't know it was also called Northern Lights. That's interesting.


It _is_ called Northern Lights. o_o Looking on Wikipedia, apparently it's called the same as the film in the USA. I thought that was just an alternative title. Odd.


----------



## opaltiger

There are people who saw the film before reading Northern Lights? Oh, dear. (And yes, the title was changed in America. I suspect it was another case of 'American children won't know (or care) about the northern lights!')


----------



## Butterfree

The Icelandic translation actually called it what translates to 'The Golden Compass', as well. I think it's more because it fits better with the pattern of the titles being 'The [adjective] [object]' referring to some object introduced in that book, to be honest.


----------



## opaltiger

But the alethiometer isn't actually called the golden compass. :( And, back when Pullman was still using that title for the trilogy as a whole, it was "The Golden Compasses", as in pair of compasses.


----------



## Butterfree

Well, yeah, it isn't called that, but the first time I heard Northern Lights didn't actually fit the pattern originally it really bugged me. :(


----------



## Ratty

Well, I finished the Golden Compass, and wow, the ending surprised me.  They changed a lot in the movie,. Why cut out the entire ending? That's kind of silly. I'm going to start reading The Subtle Knife immediately, I really liked the book and I want to know what happens.


----------



## Butterfree

Ratty said:


> Well, I finished the Golden Compass, and wow, the ending surprised me.  They changed a lot in the movie,. Why cut out the entire ending? That's kind of silly.


When I saw that I actually stood up in the theater and shouted "IT'S NOT OVER!" D: Probably they didn't want to spring a downer ending cliffhanger on people when they weren't sure the second movie would get made at all, but yeah.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Just finished Hitler's War by Harry Turtledove, now part of The War That Came Early series. Not bad, but the fact that a majority of the characters are European makes his little Americanisms sound strange. Anybody whose read his books should easily spot what I'm talking about.

Now to read End Of The Beginning, same author, which I picked up on a whim when I remembered I finished Days of Infamy a long time ago.


----------



## Diz

I just finished The Mortal Instruments series byCassandra Clare. Very good


----------



## Ratty

Meh. Can't say I cared for The Subtle Knife all that much. It took a very different turn from the first book and I've seen very few stories that have pulled off the whole traveling to other worlds subject very well. I'll still finish the series, but I've lost most of my interest in it.


----------



## nastypass

Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> Just finished _Mockingjay_~
> 
> THE ENDING AAAA <3
> 
> /runs off to write fanfic and never post it


prim ;        ;

Just finished Waiting For Godot and Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Dead.  Brilliant, both.  Now to get on with We and then Brave New World which has been sitting around since May because opal told me to read We first.  After that... I'm not sure.  Probably going to check out Timeline-191 assuming I am not immediately assaulted by English Festival books.


----------



## Superbird

Just finished _The House of the Scorpion_ by Nancy Farmer.

Goves you something to think about, man.


----------



## opaltiger

_Tuf Voyaging_, George R. R. Martin. Took me a bloody long time to find a copy, too.


----------



## Dannichu

But Northern Lights still fits the The Adjectivvy Noun pattern D:

I'm working my way very slowly through The Devil in Amber by Mark Gatiss. It's pretty good fun (imagine James Bond, only _very gay_), and I had a great chat with the woman at the Oxfam Bookshop in which I bought it about how multitalented dear old Gatiss is.


----------



## opaltiger

Writer/actor by day, giant scorpion by night,


----------



## Abwayax

I read _Golden Compass_/_Northern Lights_ a while back and loved it.

Still want to read _Catching Fire_ (and avoid accidentally spoiling the series until I finish it) but there's never any copies of it available at any of the libraries around town. Right now I'm not reading anything in particular but I'm waffling between starting the first _Warriors_ book, _V for Vendetta_, or the new _Artemis Fowl_ book (which I somehow forgot about until recently). I also want to get into Isaac Asimov's Foundation/Empire series eventually.


----------



## Minish

_The Beauty Myth_, Naomi Wolf. Have spent ages trying to find a copy only to be lent one by my Comms teacher. :D


----------



## goldenquagsire

_The Loved One_, by Evelyn Waugh.

I'm getting closer to finishing his entire bibliography. I find it odd how I can enjoy his books given his (very) questionable opinions, but he's just that damn good a writer.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

My Leaving Cert poetry course, which I have summed up below;

Robert Frost Genius
Patrick Kavanagh Boring
Philip Larkin Pretty cool
Thomas Kinsella Boring
Adrienne Rich Bitch
Sylvia Plath Awesome
Seamus Heaney Genius
Eavan Boland Pretty cool


----------



## Automata heart

mysc rinxlen fanfic, walls, small gods by terry prachet, bilboards, junk mail, i'll read anything i can find, so i normaly can't pin  it  down.


----------



## Lili

The Lord of the Rings:  Fellowship of the Ring for class.  I don't really enjoy, so I think I might switch over to Jane Eyre. I just finished Interview With the Vampire and The Thirteenth Tale.


----------



## Diz

Honestly, Jane Eyre doesn't sound better than LotR. But I just have problems with the Bronte sisters. And as long winded as Tolkein is, he did re-define the High Fantasy genera.  And managed to write a decent story.

Our English class is going to begin reading Hawthorne's Scarlett Letter soon.


----------



## Tailsy

The Bronte sisters' works were about a lot more than a 'decent story'.

On-topic, currently reading _Great Expectations_ by Charles Dickens and _Rebecca_ by Daphne du Maurier.


----------



## opaltiger

_A Room of One's Own_, Virginia Woolf
_Pride and Prejudice_, Jane Austen
_Moby Dick_, Herman Melville

Yeah I'm not sure what happened there.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> _A Room of One's Own_, Virginia Woolf


I read that a few weeks ago. It should be compulsory reading. :(


----------



## Lili

Diz said:


> Honestly, Jane Eyre doesn't sound better than LotR.


I just started reading it - yeah, I don't like LotR - and I love her style of writing.  Sure, I'm only on the third page, but I'm already into it.


----------



## PK

The Amber Spyglass.

Late to the party, I know.

After this I'm starting Discworld.


----------



## Dannichu

I am loving the Virgina Woolf love here <3 

But I'm a plebian who has no time for your high-brow 'classics' and am reading through a bunch of miscellaneous travel books, most of which I've read before (I've read every non-guidebook travel book in Canterbury library), and my housemate's Calvin and Hobbes anthology.


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> I read that a few weeks ago. It should be compulsory reading. :(


Have you read any of her novels? If so, might you be able to advise me where to start? I think I want to read either Mrs. Dalloway or Orlando, can't decide which.


----------



## Automata heart

LiLiJANA said:


> I just started reading it - yeah, I don't like LotR - and I love her style of writing.  Sure, I'm only on the third page, but I'm already into it.


amen. i love jane eyre is a wonderfull book. you'll love it. read it, then listen to the talking book.


----------



## Lili

sakura said:


> amen. i love jane eyre is a wonderfull book. you'll love it. read it, then listen to the talking book.


I'll try to find the audio book at the local library when I'm done.  Thanks :)


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Have you read any of her novels? If so, might you be able to advise me where to start? I think I want to read either Mrs. Dalloway or Orlando, can't decide which.


I've only read _Mrs. Dalloway_. It's very good so I would definitely recommend it. _Orlando _is apparently really freaky (something about immortal hermaphrodites?) but I think _Dalloway _is the more popular book.


----------



## opaltiger

A lot of people call _Orlando_ science fiction. I love the sort of early before-science-fiction-was-a-term stuff, so I'm really curious to read it.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> A lot of people call _Orlando_ science fiction.


In my experience, a lot of literary types get very snobby about sci-fi and would never allow anything by Woolf to be labelled as sci-fi. :(



> I love the sort of early before-science-fiction-was-a-term stuff, so I'm really curious to read it.


I might be misunderstanding you, but I'm guessing you're referring to the HG Wells school of science fiction? I don't know if _Orlando _is really in that category. From what I can tell, it's more of a metaphysical mindfuck type thing, where the immortality and genderbending isn't so much speculative as "let's do something cool".


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> In my experience, a lot of literary types get very snobby about sci-fi and would never allow anything by Woolf to be labelled as sci-fi. :(


yes yes, I wasn't talking about snobby literary types :P

This reminds me of an article I read in the Guardian a while ago. It went like this: good literary fiction is better than bad genre fiction, therefore genre fiction will never be as good as literary fiction. No, seriously. The examples he used were Dan Brown and Stieg Larsson. I mean, ignoring the fact that literary fiction is as much a genre as science fiction, he was comparing Kazuo Ishiguro (only name I can remember, which is funny, because my sister recently recommended Never Let Me Go on the basis that it was science fiction-y viz. Murakami) to _Dan Brown._



> I might be misunderstanding you, but I'm guessing you're referring to the HG Wells school of science fiction? I don't know if _Orlando _is really in that category. From what I can tell, it's more of a metaphysical mindfuck type thing, where the immortality and genderbending isn't so much speculative as "let's do something cool".


Nope! Wells is quite obviously science fiction, even if the term wasn't quite around yet. I suppose the term I want is magical realism, but a) that wasn't around either and b) I really, really hate it. "metaphysial mindfuck" qualifies, in any case. I get the sense that it's sort of like Murakami?


----------



## goldenquagsire

> I suppose the term I want is magical realism, but a) that wasn't around either and b) I really, really hate it.


Why? I think it's quite a handy label for stuff that isn't quite fantasy, but is too weird for straight literary realism. It's also useful when trying to convince people to read awesome books (say, _The Master and Margarita_) without scaring them off. ;D



> This reminds me of an article I read in the Guardian a while ago. It went like this: good literary fiction is better than bad genre fiction, therefore genre fiction will never be as good as literary fiction. No, seriously. The examples he used were Dan Brown and Stieg Larsson. I mean, ignoring the fact that literary fiction is as much a genre as science fiction, he was comparing Kazuo Ishiguro (only name I can remember, which is funny, because my sister recently recommended Never Let Me Go on the basis that it was science fiction-y viz. Murakami) to Dan Brown.


I really do love the Guardian and I try to read the Review as often as possible, but their attitude to science fiction is disappointingly immature, especially since they don't seem to level the same criticisms at crime fiction.



> "metaphysial mindfuck" qualifies, in any case. I get the sense that it's sort of like Murakami?


Like I said, I haven't actually read it but my English teacher describes it as such. Though obviously paraphrased. :P


----------



## opaltiger

> Why? I think it's quite a handy label for stuff that isn't quite fantasy, but is too weird for straight literary realism. It's also useful when trying to convince people to read awesome books (say, The Master and Margarita) without scaring them off. ;D


It strikes me too much as an attempt to pass off fantastical elements as credible and Proper Literature, Not That Silly Science Fiction Stuff. :( See also: speculative fiction; Atwood, Margaret.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> It strikes me too much as an attempt to pass off fantastical elements as credible and Proper Literature, Not That Silly Science Fiction Stuff. :( See also: speculative fiction; Atwood, Margaret.


I agree that 'speculative fiction' is euphemistic nonsense, but I still think there's a worthwhile distinction to be made here. Science fiction, as far as I see it, always involves speculation: 'what happens if x is different'. Good science fiction relates this to the human condition. Thus, we can call Atwood, Orwell, Bradbury and Ishiguro science fiction authors.

On the other hand, magical realism doesn't involve speculation: 'x is different, so what'. The implications of Margarita's meeting with Satan aren't really considered; it just happens.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

opaltiger said:


> It strikes me too much as an attempt to pass off fantastical elements as credible and Proper Literature, Not That Silly Science Fiction Stuff. :( See also: speculative fiction; Atwood, Margaret.


I usually view speculative fiction as a blanket term for sci-fi and fantasy.


----------



## Minish

_The Left Hand of Darkness_ by Ursula le Guin.

Intriguing so far.


----------



## Dannichu

opaltiger said:


> Have you read any of her novels? If so, might you be able to advise me where to start? I think I want to read either Mrs. Dalloway or Orlando, can't decide which.


Both are fantastic, but I'd go with Mrs Dalloway because it makes The Hours even more awesome!

Though I love that Woolf wrote genderbending before genderbending was cool.


----------



## Byrus

Dannichu said:


> Both are fantastic, but I'd go with Mrs Dalloway because it makes The Hours even more awesome!
> 
> Though I love that Woolf wrote genderbending before genderbending was cool.


(I am writing this at 5:00am for god knows what reason so hopefully this mercifully short paragraph will actually make sense ha )

I kinda hate magical genderbendering when it completely ignores the whole body dysphoria* aspect of it (or worse, just plays it off for laughs) and instead just uses it to make a different point (like how women don't have equal rights etc). I've honestly never came across one that did it realistically. 

* dammit why does my spell check keep saying I spelled that wrong

Also, I have nothing to read at the moment, blah.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Just got done with Stephen King's Nightmares and Dreamscapes. The book is made of a bunch of creepy stories that range from a journalist tracking down a serial killer who is a vampire, a demonic finger sticking out of a guy's toilet, a chattery teeth toy coming to life and biting a criminal to death, and many many more. While a bit on the trippy side, it did a great job creeping me out. I'd definately recommend it.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Just finished the final book in DJ MacHale's _Pendragon_ series. <3 The long wait was well worth it.

So now my crusade to read every unread book on my bookshelf continues. I'm reading _Across the Wall_ by Garth Nix and I am contemplating starting another anthology of short stories at the same time.

I'm reading _Artemis Fowl_ by Eoin Colfer as well. But I'm only mildly enjoying it; I don't think I'll stick around for any more of the series. Maybe if I'd first picked it up when I was younger.

So since I can read short stories at any time and it won't take me much longer to finish _Artemis Fowl_, I need to decide which series to reread/finish next. It's either going to be _The Keys to the Kingdom_ by Garth Nix or _Dragon Keeper_ by Carole Wilkinson. Probably _Dragon Keeper_ since I have all of the books readily available and _The Keys to the Kingdom_ is a treat I'll save for later. <3

Oh, and then I'm reading a really interesting book called _When Elephants Weep: The Emotional Lives of Animals_ by Jeffrey Moussaieff Masson.

And then I'm reading _Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad for English.


----------



## Lili

I started The Outsiders last night.  I like it so far, and I'm probably gonna stop reading Jane Eyre for a while.  You can only have so much Bronte at a time.


----------



## opaltiger

_The Wise Man's Fear_, Patrick Rothfuss. _Finally._


----------



## Phantom

Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe. It's interesting, but there are so many big emotional turns that it's taking a little longer than intended to read; especially since I am rereading it. I read it in high school for my English class and I found the book while going through a few things at home. 

I'm also reading TKM on the side. It's one of my favorite books. After that I plan on reading Demon King by Cinda Williams Chima.


----------



## Diz

The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. All five of them. In it's 800 some page glory!


----------



## MentheLapin

It's this crappy Readathon thing for school where we have to read three books in a week, so I've read Ostrich Boys by Keith Gray, which was better than I anticipated, and am halfway through I Am Number Four by Pittacus Lore, which is pretty good, I guess.


----------



## goldenquagsire

so currently I'm near the end of Jared Diamond's _Guns, Germs and Steel_. it's a fascinating read: I'm gobsmacked by the sheer amount of history from Africa, Asia and the Americans of which I know absolutely nothing. after that, I have a choice of Frank Herbert's _Dune _(considering that it's the sci-fi equivalent of Shakespeare, I feel obliged to read it but it's just so _long_) or Olaf Stapledon's _Last and First Men_ (which has an interesting premise but I remember reading the first chapter a while ago and drifting off to sleep).



> I'm reading Artemis Fowl by Eoin Colfer as well. But I'm only mildly enjoying it; I don't think I'll stick around for any more of the series. Maybe if I'd first picked it up when I was younger.


oh god you missed out on so much. I was a fanatical Colfer reader when I was about 10~12, the Artemis Fowl books were absolutely brilliant, though I stopped reading them after the Opal Deception. some of his one-off books were also pretty good: I'd rate _The Supernaturalist_ as one of the best kids' books I ever read.

honestly though, I can understand why you might not enjoy them much. they are quite adolescent in nature, and the plots seem to get more and more ridiculous the longer the series goes on. nevertheless, I think they served their purpose admirably.



> The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. All five of them. In it's 800 some page glory!


on a particularly wet and miserable fortnight in Hungary, I managed to read all five in one go. my Hitchhiker's Omnibus is my most treasured book. <3


----------



## opaltiger

Dune isn't _that_ long, and it's definitely worth it. I found the sequels to be somewhat superfluous, though.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> Dune isn't _that_ long, and it's definitely worth it. I found the sequels to be somewhat superfluous, though.


it's not just that, but I kinda was kinda :| when I discovered the appendices. a fiction book with appendices is just a bit... :| for my liking.


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> it's not just that, but I kinda was kinda :| when I discovered the appendices. a fiction book with appendices is just a bit... :| for my liking.


It has appendices? Seriously? Just pretend they don't exist D:


----------



## Diz

That's what I've always done with Tolkein and the like


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> It has appendices? Seriously? Just pretend they don't exist D:


sample title: "Appendix IV: The Almanak en-Ashraf (Selected Excerpts of the Noble Houses)"

I fear Dune may have to become something of an acquired taste.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

goldenquagsire said:


> sample title: "Appendix IV: The Almanak en-Ashraf (Selected Excerpts of the Noble Houses)"
> 
> I fear Dune may have to become something of an acquired taste.


My six book set of LotR has an appendix - interesting reading for the background but wholly unimportant in terms of the story. Just enjoy Tolkien's engaging and thoroughly interesting narrative!


----------



## Tailsy

Except Tolkien didn't write _Dune_, which is what they're actually talking about...

_The Moonstone_ by Wilkie Collins (boring), and _War of the Worlds_ by H.G. Wells (even more boring).


----------



## goldenquagsire

Applejack said:


> Except Tolkien didn't write _Dune_, which is what they're actually talking about...


chillax, Lorem Ipsum was probably just using the analogy of the LotR books and forgot to go out of analogy mode in the last sentence. :P


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Sorry, should have said "I just enjoyed"


----------



## Diz

Yeah, I was just referencing like the one book I've read that has appendices.

I'm almost done with the Guide, and afterwords, I'm reading I Am Number Four.

Our English class is reading The Scarlet Letter, which I'm actually enjoying. Which is suprising because I usually dislike Hawthorne


----------



## Zero Moment

Just read Midnighters: The Secret Hour.
I love it~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dannichu

Rereading Nineteen Minutes because I'm in a Jodi Picoult sorta mood. Her next book (which, as I understand it, is out in the States already, but not coming out here till April) is about gay rights and sounds fantastic :D


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Making my way through _The Birthday Letters_ by Ted Hughes. I have to say, it's not the best poetry I've read. I feel like Hughes is trying to be as confessional as Plath and failing hard. Also, there are way too many literary and mythological references. It's quite elitist really. And it's tediously repetitive. On their own, most of these poems are fantastic but compiled in a single volume? If I read the words "Daddy", "American" or "Germanic" one more time...


----------



## Tailsy

Just finished _The Wasp Factory_ by Iain Banks. Fantastically creepy and twisted. I loved it.


----------



## OrngSumb

Just finished The Way It Works by William Kowalski and In The Path Of Falling Objects by Andrew Smith. Both were really great, the second one creeped me out big time though.

Currently reading Almost Perfect by Brian Katcher and House Of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski


----------



## Lili

Let's see, this is my list of books I will read for school:

-The Thirteenth Tale (read)
-Interview WIth The Vampire (read)
-Jane Eyre (reading)
-The Secret Life of Bees (read)
-Pride and Prejudice (reading)
-Ender's Game (will read)


----------



## spaekle

Bought _House of Leaves_ today, will see what all the fuss is about when I have time.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

Hugo's _Les Miserables_. It is a rather hefty tome but the read so far has most certainly been quite worth it indeed.



Spaekle said:


> Bought _House of Leaves_ today, will see what all the fuss is about when I have time.


Do prepare yourself for extensively unorthodox and innovative uses of text.


----------



## Zuu

Sweetie Belle said:


> Let's see, this is my list of books I will read for school:
> 
> -Interview WIth The Vampire (read)
> -Ender's Game (will read)


rice and card in school? and you're fourteen? i'm impressed and confused.

reading _the picture of dorian gray_ and nearly finished with it. just today, i bought _the importance of being earnest (and four other plays)_ as well as _a portrait of the artist as a young man_ and _dubliners_. i feel like i should continue into the wilde plays after i finish _dorian gray_ but i'm extremely excited about starting the joyce, so i'll probably just do that. fuck the police.

i just realised i used no majuscules in this post and i kind of like it. who needs proper nouns, anyway?


----------



## Green

_Malice_. Basically it's about a comic book that contains evile automatons and drags them inside.


----------



## Zero Moment

The Lightning Thief.


----------



## Aura Cobalt

Brain Jack is really good you guys. And so is Snow Crash. Gotta love science fiction.


----------



## Lili

Zuu said:


> rice and card in school? and you're fourteen? i'm impressed and confused.


Our school has some program in which the teachers try to teach more 'advanced' things to the freshmen and sophomores so that we'll understand them better in junior and senior year.  I don't really know, it's confusing.  But I do enjoy all of the books we've read so far.


----------



## goldenquagsire

I just finished Brian Aldiss's _Hothouse_. I'm not being at all rhetorical when I say it was like experiencing a horrible nightmare. Stuff just happened in that weird kind of dream way, and everything was grimdark but no-one seemed to notice.


----------



## ...

I started re-reading the _Wheel of Time_ series last night. I got about halfway way through _The Shadow Rising_ last time before it got too convoluted for me, so I just stopped for a year and a half and kind of forgot about it. So I'm starting all over with _Eye of the World._ I'm picking up tons of things I either missed or forgot last time and I think it'll be much more interesting now that I kind of know what it'll be like. I wasn't used to Jordan's writing style when I first went into it and it was quite confused, so I'm ready for it now and all shall be well. :3


----------



## Aobaru

I'm reading _Push_ by Sapphire right now. It's a very... raw book. But I've seen the movie, so I know it has a happy ending, sort of. ;;

Also, I didn't know Precious had a thing with Louis Farrakhan.


----------



## Superbird

The extended _Warriors_ series.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

you know, books, the internet, stuff.


----------



## nastypass

Spaekle said:


> Bought _House of Leaves_ today, will see what all the fuss is about when I have time.


ftfy

The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde.  A few chapters after Dorian has Basil's body dissolved.


----------



## Green

_House of the Scorpion_. It's about clones!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Lord Tittington I said:


> _House of the Scorpion_. It's about clones!


Not a bad book, if I remember it correctly. Pretty original concept. She has a fantasy series set in the time when Christianity was just being popularized in post-Roman England. I think that's what you'd call it, anyway.

I've heard about that House of Leaves thing, so I might check that out eventually. I've mostly been reading short stories online, lately, like The Secret Number and a thing from the SCP Foundation, Document Recovered From the Marianas Trench. Also Asimov's The Last Question.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

_The Voyage of the_ Dawn Treader by C. S. Lewis. I find it strange how much I'm enjoying this book, because I could hardly stand _Prince Caspian_, and I don't think they're very much different. I'll have to go back and reread _Prince Caspian_ someday; maybe I would like it more now. In any case, I'm enjoying this one.

I'm also reading Shakespeare's _Hamlet_. Again, I'm surprised at how much I'm enjoying this play - I didn't much care for _Romeo and Juliet_ or _Macbeth_. Maybe my taste in books is maturing overall - or maybe I'm enjoying _Hamlet_ so much because the last book we read in English class was _Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad and I did not care for it at all.

So basically I'm very much enjoying both the books I'm reading right now, and I'm surprised at how much I'm enjoying them. =]


----------



## War & Thunder

Currently reading the entire Scott Pilgrim series, due to sheer boredom.


----------



## ...

Just finished _Eye of the World._ Like, not ten minutes ago. Amazing book. Mind-blowingly rich and detailed, just like all of the _Wheel of Time_ series. I'll be starting _The Great Hunt_ tomorrow.


----------



## Aletheia

Finished vol. 5 of Great Teacher Onizuka two days ago. Kinda wish I had something more existentialist to read, but hey, it's manga. Can't possibly be bad.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Finally finished reading _Feet of Clay_ by Terry Pratchett and _The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak. Probably going to read _The Secret History_ by Donna Tartt next.


----------



## Lili

I finally finished Jane Eyre.  Now I'm reading the Astro Boy series afetr I became obsessed with the show.


----------



## Germany

Hmmm... What am I reading, you ask? The computer screen, of course!


----------



## nastypass

Saint Walker said:


> The Picture of Dorian Gray, Oscar Wilde.  A few chapters after Dorian has Basil's body dissolved.


Finished, along with The Importance of Being Earnest.  Was going to start Les Miserables, but I've just realized how _massive_ the thing is.  Gonna try to go find a copy of The Stranger, by Albert Camus today instead.  For some reason I can't seem to find a Kindle version.  :T


----------



## Minish

Huh, I'm also reading Oscar Wilde's _The Picture of Dorian Gray_. Poor Basil.


----------



## Dannichu

Some novel or other by Val McDermid. Not sure of the title, but at the moment all I want are murder mysteries with enough plot twists to make me forget I've got just over a week to do 8,000 word of essay, and it's doing a marvellous job.


----------



## opaltiger

_The Sea Watch_, Adrian Tchaikovsky. He writes consistently good epic fantasy, I don't know why more people haven't heard of him.


----------



## Mendatt

Terry Pratchett, my favorite author of all time.


----------



## PhaRaoH

I'm currently reading _Paper Towns_ by John Green


----------



## mewtini

I'm re-reading _Animal Farm_ by George Orwell.

Yes. Again.


----------



## Aletheia

Mendatt said:


> Terry Pratchett, my favorite author of all time.


I'm assuming you're reading one of his Discworld books. Those are nice.


----------



## Mendatt

SomeGuy said:


> I'm assuming you're reading one of his Discworld books. Those are nice.


Yup. That is all.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

_The Colour Out of Space_ by H.P. Lovecraft. I am now convinced that H.P. Lovecraft travelled through time to the modern day, saw my Slendervlog, stole the plot and returned to his own time to write _The Colour Out of Space_.


----------



## Lili

Now that I've finished all the books I had to read for class, I'm reading both 1984 by George Orwell and Jurassic Park (which is amazing so far and I'm rejoicing in my old love of dinosaurs) by Michael Crichton.  And we're reading Romeo And Juliet all together as a class.


----------



## Minish

_The Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood.

Her style kind of puts me off at times, but I can deal.


----------



## Aletheia

Right now I'm getting tantalizingly close to finishing Aldous Huxley's _Brave New World_. Quite good. Besides, how many other stories are there whose climaxes consists of one of the major characters being assaulted by an angry mob of eight-year-olds?


----------



## Byrus

I recently finished "Limitless" by Alan Glynn, and it's fantastic. I'd definitely recommend it, I was completely hooked the whole way through and the ending was really hard-hitting. Not sure about the movie, but apparently it completely disregards the downer ending.... meh.


----------



## Zero Moment

Hopefully, Burned soon.


----------



## Lili

Let's see...

-The Narnia Series (read)
-The Mermaid Chair (read)
-The Cat (reading)
-Eclipse (will read)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Lessee, just got back from the bookstore, so:

* The Princess Bride (for school)
* The Descent of Man (by Darwin)
* Jurassic Park, Timeline, and some other book by Michael Crichton.

I also got a stuffed owl.


----------



## bulbasaur

Mostly essays right now; this is my queue of essays to be read


An Ode to the User-Friendly Pencil; Bonnie Liang
A Nice Place to Visit; Russell Baker
Growing Up Native; Carol Geddes
I Sing the Song of my Condo; Evelyn Lau
Safety First, Fun a Distant Second; Amy Cross
The Shocking Truth about Household Dust; Stuart McLean
How to Live to be 200; Stephen Leacock
Letter to America; Margaret Atwood

And I am currently reading:

MacBeth; William Shakespeare (Can't you use _normal_ language, Shakespeare?)
Wuthering Heights; Emily Brontë (A bit boring, but that might be because I'm at chapter two)
Generals Die in Bed; Charles Harrison (Good book so far)


----------



## Diz

I'm planning on re-reading Rand's Anthem and Huxley's Brave New World for school next year, I need to write an essay.

I'm also reading Maze Runner and Bonechiller, two Elliot Rosewater books, from this year and last year respectively.


----------



## Flareth

For the Summer Reading (We are able to choose books) so I decided to use it to start two series I've heard much about....

- The Color of Magic by Terry Prachett (Started reading)
and
- The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins. (Will read)


----------



## opaltiger

Just for the record, Flareth, it doesn't really matter where you start Discworld (so long as you start at the beginning of any given mini-series) and The Colour of Magic really isn't very good. If you're not too far in I would suggest starting with another!

Anyway, currently reading _Lavinia_, by Ursula K. Le Guin.


----------



## Ever

Maximum Ride: the Angel Experiment James Patterson
Ijust finished it, so now I'm gonna check out Maximum Ride: School's Out-- Forever

I'm just like Nudge! I love Fang! I am so totally obsessed!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

_The Fifth Elephant_ by Terry Pratchett, as part of my attempts to read my way through the City Watch books.


----------



## Zero Moment

BURNED, OH YEAH.
And I just finished The Three Furies. MoThErFuCkInG huge book.


----------



## Tailsy

_Lady Audley's Secret_ by Mary Elizabeth Braddon.

"Braddon's bigamous heroine deserts her child, pushes husband number one down a well, thinks about poisoning husband number two and sets fire to a hotel in which her other male acquaintances are residing."

/shrug It's for class, honest.


----------



## Ever

Hm, Guardian of the Gate (finally!) and Maximum Ride: School's Out-- Forever. I have The Nine Lives of Chloe King, Firelight, and Tiger's Curse on hold at the library.


----------



## Legendofemo

The non-translated Metamorphoses by Ovid. That's right, I can read Ancient Greek!
I'm also reading Animal Farm and Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Ever

Reading Behemoth,The Nine Lives of Chloe King, and Bloodhound.


----------



## Flareth

Still reading The Color of Magic but I started to read Good Omens for fun (My local bookshop's going out of business so I wanted to get some books).

Most likely will start The Hunger Games sometime this week. My mom read it already and SHE likes it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Ender's Game *sigh*


----------



## Mai

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Ender's Game *sigh*


I liked that book! The series gave me something to read for a while, at least.

I'm currently rereading Wicked for no real reason. It was on my shelf untouched for a while.


----------



## nyuu

I'm ~600 pages into A Game of Thrones, having let it sit on my shelf for at least a year. Sansa's chapters are relatively boring. The Hound snapping at her was neat, though


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

_The Stand_ by Stephen King, after polishing off the disappointing _The Spook's Destiny_ by Joseph Delaney and the opposite-of-disappointing _The Road_ by Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

The Golden Ratio by Mario Livio. Pretty interesting, learning a lot of things.

I just finished reading Atypical, Get Me Out of Here and All Your Base Are Belong To Us. I like non-fiction.


----------



## Ever

Finished Tiger's Curse, Behemoth (Scott Westerfeld), Bloodhound (Tamora pierce) and Firelight(Sophie Jordan). Now reading Shiver (almost done!) Going to read Gone and Maximum Ride: Saving the World and Other Extreme Sports (James Patterson). Sorry guys, I'm bad at remembering author's names.


----------



## Dannichu

Trashy crime novels :D I can't even remember who they're by, but people die and the main characters try and find out who did it and sometimes it was the butler!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

1984 by George Orwell


----------



## opaltiger

Nyuu said:


> I'm ~600 pages into A Game of Thrones, having let it sit on my shelf for at least a year. Sansa's chapters are relatively boring. The Hound snapping at her was neat, though


Everyone finds Sansa boring at first, and most people are all "how on earth did she get so interesting" after a while. :D


----------



## Tails

*Ghost In The Shell* (Novel) by _Junichi Fujisaku_
Another I'm reading from time to time is a *Devil May Cry* novel by Shun Ya Goikeda.


----------



## Ever

Finished Shiver. Now reading Gone.


----------



## opaltiger

_Last Argument of Kings,_ Joe Abercrombie.


----------



## Diz

D&D Rule books lol


----------



## goldenquagsire

I'm reading three books at once: John Brunner's _Stand on Zanzibar_ (a sci-fi novel from 1968 that feels like it was written in 2011), Emily Brontë's _Wuthering Heights_ (I figured I should read at least one 'classic' over summer, and _WH_ is turning out to be far more readable than I expected) and Alison Weir's biography of Eleanor of Aquitaine (which is mainly wild conjecture educated guesses - the medieval sources on Eleanor are somewhat lacklasture).

Over my Canadian holiday I finished: Owen Jones' _Chavs_ (prophetically relevant to this month's riots, and should be mandatory reading for anyone commenting on the issue), Nial Ferguson's _Empire_ (the history is impeccable but the politics are suspiciously right-wing) and _Virtual History_ (a compilation of essays which he edited) and David Mitchell's _number9dream_.


----------



## opaltiger

_The City and The City_, China Mieville.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> _The City and The City_, China Mieville.


You're in for a treat! It's an absolutely brilliant book, even if the central conceit is confusing as hell.


----------



## opaltiger

goldenquagsire said:


> You're in for a treat! It's an absolutely brilliant book, even if the central conceit is confusing as hell.


Right you are. Read it in more or less one sitting.


----------



## Phantom

A Dance With Dragons, _George R.R. Martin_. It's not bad. I'm slowly getting bored with _A Song of Fire and Ice_. It's getting more boring each book.


----------



## MentheLapin

I finally got around to reading The Hunger Games. Finished the first book last night, planning on starting Catching Fire tonight.


----------



## opaltiger

_Embassytown_, China Mieville.


----------



## Saith

The Dresden Files. :3
I kinda like it. He's a bit too goony for me, though. :/


----------



## Ever

Maximum Ride: Saving the World and Other Extreme Sports by James Patterson


----------



## nyuu

Saith said:


> The Dresden Files. :3
> I kinda like it. He's a bit too goony for me, though. :/


goony?


----------



## Saith

Only in the first book. He gets better.
FWIW, a goon is a typical neckbeard who cries about his animes. Not to say the character does that, but he just feels like a nerd's self-insert character, at least at first. Uh, a nerd who can't use technology because he makes it explode, but still.
I guess his monologues (it's first-person, so there're a lot) feel too smug and self-important, and they just _sound_ nerdy, even if they're not about nerdy subjects. It's hard to explain.

Right now, I've got a crown of about five bites over my forehead and a spider bite on my ring-fingers knuckle. I can't bend the finger, and it's going purple. On, and the rest of my hand is slowly going red. Q.Q


----------

